# CONNECTIONS 4 #113



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> You must be turbo charged to knit so fast. Don't let them hurt you when you go for your bloods


My mom requested that I buy her some new 7" dpn's this week saying hers were "worn out". Luckily I found a great assortment of them already bundled at a thrift shop this week. 
On arriving I found that she had many pairs of socks on ALL her needles and she couldn't remember how to do the Kitchener stitch, hence wanting more needles so she could keep on knitting. :sm09: 
I left her with a youtube video and if she doesn't close the window or have it flip to another video she should be ok. I'm just happy to keep her busy and content!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, awkward moment, I bet your heart sank when he said he wanted a particular missing manual! Fortunate he was easy to distract, I would have been in big trouble although my DH would have no idea what a truck manual was!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yesterday Mr. J was looking for his gas sniffer, it's a tool he had when he was a building inspector. I declined to ask him what he wanted it for!! :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> No and hopefully we will be gone before it happens again, we've never had this much snow this early early either. It actually dropped to -13 in the end. House is lovely and warm, so I've stayed in it today. Our neighbour braved the elements and went shopping today so he is getting us some milk, mind you he hasn't come home yet but did ring up from Morrisons and said the main roads are clear, our lane is horrendous, DH thinks he's going out tomorrow, not sure he will even get out of the drive but we'll see.
> Got another viewer on Sunday apparently he's keen to see it but is a doctor and it's the only time he can come before Feb. Just hope our lane is clear by then. What film did you see this afternoon? xxxx


Oh a doctor sounds good, out here they all buy farms and great chunks of land.... keeping fingers crossed. They have lots of money too...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I've finally caught up! Hope you are all well. It's cold here but dry thank goodness and I think it's supposed to be 10'C tomorrow, now, where's my bikini?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: While I was in town for the cinema, I bought a new dress as I have a couple of semi-dressy social events coming up. Trawled all the posh frock shops in Bexleyheath and finally got one in ASDA (Walmart)!!! Needs a nip and a tuck here and there but I'm ha[[y with it!! Catch later, lovely ladies!! xxxxxx


You are the stylish sister! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> It was so good to wake up to sunshine and dry pavements, and not as cold as yesterday. Now it's dark and cold is descending fast. We are out to dinner tonight. I'd rather stay home!


Hope you enjoy your dinner after all, nice to have someone else cook for you! xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have to admit your winter photo's are just beautiful... I'm thinking you have a fire going, your Tia and knitting, no unwanted company... just us knocking on your door via Connections. Now that's a nice day! xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. Forecast not good again, and I do so want to go to ther familys. ANYWAY.....Im quite embarrassed at my winnings on the Christmas raffle at over 60's, We had some games but I didnt win any money.Well this is what I won.....2 bottles of wine......chocolate mint creams....A 600g of foxs chocolate biscuits. I had tkts for marg and she won a tin of quality street and I held tickets for another girl and she won some cadbury roses. I had to phone andy next door to see if he could come for me with his car because my bags were too heavy. Not bad eh? I'll give the wine to the family and I'll keep the buscuits. we had a piece of christmas cake with our cup of tea. When we go back after new year we are having a buffet, Ive had a wonderful day.
> 
> I dont know if I'll get to familys tomorrow. I'll have to wait and see. I hope so.


Glad you got there and did all right!! I bet it started to get awkward, keep going up to collect prizes?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> So glad you are feeling better, put some red wine in that stew and it won't be "just stew" it will be Julia Child stew promise! sxoxox


I didn't have any wine but I have to say that the stew was pretty good anyway, I can't move now, too full!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Yesterday Mr. J was looking for his gas sniffer, it's a tool he had when he was a building inspector. I declined to ask him what he wanted it for!! :sm16:


Funny you should mention that, my son replied to a post on Facebook that said they thought they had a leak in their caravan gas system but couldn't find any one to check it. My son's reply:"I used a match to search for a leak in my van. I don't have a van any more but I think I found the leak"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I have to admit your winter photo's are just beautiful... I'm thinking you have a fire going, your Tia and knitting, no unwanted company... just us knocking on your door via Connections. Now that's a nice day! xoxo


That is a fantastic day not that we had much choice. It is now raining so with a bit of luck some of it will go unless it freezes later on, which it probably will as it's going down to -6 tonight, warm after last night. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. Forecast not good again, and I do so want to go to ther familys. ANYWAY.....Im quite embarrassed at my winnings on the Christmas raffle at over 60's, We had some games but I didnt win any money.Well this is what I won.....2 bottles of wine......chocolate mint creams....A 600g of foxs chocolate biscuits. I had tkts for marg and she won a tin of quality street and I held tickets for another girl and she won some cadbury roses. I had to phone andy next door to see if he could come for me with his car because my bags were too heavy. Not bad eh? I'll give the wine to the family and I'll keep the buscuits. we had a piece of christmas cake with our cup of tea. When we go back after new year we are having a buffet, Ive had a wonderful day.
> 
> I dont know if I'll get to familys tomorrow. I'll have to wait and see. I hope so.


What a great result although your holiday purse might be feeling a bit hungry, enjoy all your goodies. Hope your weather is good enough to travel tomorrow, we're forecast rain. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> My mom requested that I buy her some new 7" dpn's this week saying hers were "worn out". Luckily I found a great assortment of them already bundled at a thrift shop this week.
> On arriving I found that she had many pairs of socks on ALL her needles and she couldn't remember how to do the Kitchener stitch, hence wanting more needles so she could keep on knitting. :sm09:
> I left her with a youtube video and if she doesn't close the window or have it flip to another video she should be ok. I'm just happy to keep her busy and content!


There's a video on "knitting" the Kitchener that she may find interesting. If she needs more DPN's let me know---I have a surplus now that I use the circulars for just about everything.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Funny you should mention that, my son replied to a post on Facebook that said they thought they had a leak in their caravan gas system but couldn't find any one to check it. My son's reply:"I used a match to search for a leak in my van. I don't have a van any more but I think I found the leak"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Now that made me laugh!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Now that made me laugh!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Made me think of my father-in-law who used to fill the petrol lawn mower puffing away on his pipe. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a video on "knitting" the Kitchener that she may find interesting. If she needs more DPN's let me know---I have a surplus now that I use the circulars for just about everything.


Thank you for that kindness! She has circular's too, Sock Rockets, only uses them for her hats... I did leave her a kitchener video but if her finger slips anywhere on it and it goes somewhere else she hasn't a clue how to get back to the page. Age is catching up to her now and as often as I explain things they don't stick anymore. She's working on a toe today and I shall check o see if she masters the stitch again... she's still quite bright in other things.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> That is a fantastic day not that we had much choice. It is now raining so with a bit of luck some of it will go unless it freezes later on, which it probably will as it's going down to -6 tonight, warm after last night. xx :sm23:


Now you have slush to mush through... :sm08:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I didn't have any wine but I have to say that the stew was pretty good anyway, I can't move now, too full!! xxxx


Must of been good! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Starting another batch of christmas puddings, don't anyone talk to me... I don't want to make a mistake this time!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Now you have slush to mush through... :sm08:


Yes it's going down fairly rapidly, still got 4-5" and all nice and white, much better than living in cities where it gets so mucky. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Starting another batch of christmas puddings, don't anyone talk to me... I don't want to make a mistake this time!


Can we whisper? xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It rained in Worthing yesterday. It rained in Worthing today. No snow. I do not need snow. I hate snow. So...
> 
> I know when DH says it will be alright it probably won't be, so why do I ever trust him. Two days ago he arranged to go up to Bedfordshire yesterday, and I agreed to go with him, for the drive. Then we got the weather forecast and I got 'it'll be alright'. Of course, it wasn't. Three and a half hours on the M25 from Leatherhead to the M1 with the orange petrol light on for most of that time. Snow that got thicker as we went north. Inaccurate directions. No stops except for petrol. Fun sliding on an ice rink that was pretending to be a turning in a road. Getting to our destination to find the seller was an 18-year-old who didn't offer a coffee, so demanding that DH stopped ASAP for one. Driving straight home to 'get home ASAP'. More stop-go motorway. I was relieved to get nearer to Leatherhead and out of the snow. I even like rain because it is not snow. Got home after 9 hours sitting in that car. I could barely move and was so dehydrated I could have emptied a bowl. I had had one coffee at 9.30 and nothing since. Anyone know a way of getting away with murder?
> 
> By the way, did I say I hate snow?????


Are you sure that wasn't my Dh? Sounds just like him every trip we take!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I keep getting nowhere fast did eight rows on the cowl yesterday and started a hat and did 2 inches of ribbing started the star pattern and not really sure I like it as it is a gift for some one at dhs work! I'm using dk weight so maybe I need to find a different pattern.....


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Jynx, wishing you a Happy Birthday and hope you are keeping well. xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Now that made me laugh!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Then my work here is done!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Made me think of my father-in-law who used to fill the petrol lawn mower puffing away on his pipe. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Did he ever have any eyebrows?!! xxxx
:sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I keep getting nowhere fast did eight rows on the cowl yesterday and started a hat and did 2 inches of ribbing started the star pattern and not really sure I like it as it is a gift for some one at dhs work! I'm using dk weight so maybe I need to find a different pattern.....


Keep those needles clicking girl!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Dear Jynx, wishing you a Happy Birthday and hope you are keeping well. xoxox


Haha, I love that!! Happy Birthday from me too, Jynx!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! We are up early today as our shower man was back at the crack of dawn to put some sealant around the edge of the flooring, just to make it look nice!! Nothing much planned for today so I shall be popping in and out on here! 
Have a good one, everybody!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Did he ever have any eyebrows?!! xxxx
> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Yes, but he was banned from cutting the grass. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales. The snow is disappearing rapidly, only 3-4" on the lawns and the drive is almost clear, just slushy stuff. The lane doesn't look too bad so DH has gone off to have a haircut, get his bread and call into the PO to see if we have any post as we haven't seen a postman since last week. Done the ironing and put everything away ready for our viewer on Sunday. Think I'm done for the day so knitting here I come. Back later have a good day what ever you are doing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I love that!! Happy Birthday from me too, Jynx!! xxxxxxxx


And me too. Enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet but much less cold Surrey. Had a busy and lovely day yesterday.

Met up with the coven for coffee to celebrate one of the girls birthday, lot of crochet book presents. Then after lunch started tidying the spare room as the gks are coming to stay on Thursday.

Went to the WI Christmas party, we were entertained by the local Rock Choir and of course we all joined in. Plenty of wine to drink, so we had a great time.

A bit more tidying up this morning and then off to the supermarket and pick up fish and chips on the way home. Another singing practice tonight in readiness for our concert on Friday.

Happy birthday Jynx. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet but much less cold Surrey. Had a busy and lovely day yesterday.
> 
> Met up with the coven for coffee to celebrate one of the girls birthday, lot of crochet book presents. Then after lunch started tidying the spare room as the gks are coming to stay on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like another busy day but lots of fun. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I tidy up after the grandkids leave not before they come. ;^) Sounds like you had a busy lovely day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet but much less cold Surrey. Had a busy and lovely day yesterday.
> 
> Met up with the coven for coffee to celebrate one of the girls birthday, lot of crochet book presents. Then after lunch started tidying the spare room as the gks are coming to stay on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck. I always question whether I like the project as I work on it. Most often it looks good if I finish it.
Hard to know midpoject whether to continue or not.


binkbrice said:


> Well I keep getting nowhere fast did eight rows on the cowl yesterday and started a hat and did 2 inches of ribbing started the star pattern and not really sure I like it as it is a gift for some one at dhs work! I'm using dk weight so maybe I need to find a different pattern.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully that is the last of the work for the bathroom redo. Will be watching to see you pop.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all! We are up early today as our shower man was back at the crack of dawn to put some sealant around the edge of the flooring, just to make it look nice!! Nothing much planned for today so I shall be popping in and out on here!
> Have a good one, everybody!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sorry the beauty of the snow is gone. Glad you are not stranded because of the snow. There is a good side and a bad side to snow. Enjoy the rest of your day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales. The snow is disappearing rapidly, only 3-4" on the lawns and the drive is almost clear, just slushy stuff. The lane doesn't look too bad so DH has gone off to have a haircut, get his bread and call into the PO to see if we have any post as we haven't seen a postman since last week. Done the ironing and put everything away ready for our viewer on Sunday. Think I'm done for the day so knitting here I come. Back later have a good day what ever you are doing. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -25'C (-13'F). I'll be wearing my arctic liner in my coat today. A balaclava would be good too. We got a little more snow last night, and it will be staying for a couple days. I didn't go to Knit Night last night as the road to Peterborough is not nice with blowing snow.
Instead we went to the store and bought a little coffee maker for DD for $15. I'll keep the Keurig for me. I haven't had any problems with it.
I spent some of last night trying to find some DK yarn. I bought several colours of Malabrigo Dos Tierras when I was trying to pick colours for another project. I only used 3 balls and now I can't find the other balls for a new project. My stash needs organization. It would also help if I could keep it in the same area. But I don't have a craft room.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry the beauty of the snow is gone. Glad you are not stranded because of the snow. There is a good side and a bad side to snow. Enjoy the rest of your day.


To be honest I prefer the snow, it's so beautiful, now everywhere is dull and soggy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I tidy up after the grandkids leave not before they come. ;^) Sounds like you had a busy lovely day.


Not so much tidying but clearing the beds so they have somewhere to sleep! Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet but much less cold Surrey. Had a busy and lovely day yesterday.
> 
> Met up with the coven for coffee to celebrate one of the girls birthday, lot of crochet book presents. Then after lunch started tidying the spare room as the gks are coming to stay on Thursday.
> 
> ...


We had a potluck lunch at work yesterday. Somebody organized a game where you had to fill in the blanks on Christmas carols and we all found out how many carols where we didn't know the words.
I had a little bit of everything and felt very round for the rest of the day. 
I'm not going across the street for fish and chips in Whitby, but I will have salmon tataki for my lunch. It's a piece of salmon that has been quickly seared, then rolled in sesame seeds.and sliced thinly. There is a citrus and ginger sauce for dipping.

Happy birthday to Jynx from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales. The snow is disappearing rapidly, only 3-4" on the lawns and the drive is almost clear, just slushy stuff. The lane doesn't look too bad so DH has gone off to have a haircut, get his bread and call into the PO to see if we have any post as we haven't seen a postman since last week. Done the ironing and put everything away ready for our viewer on Sunday. Think I'm done for the day so knitting here I come. Back later have a good day what ever you are doing. xx


I don't like driving in the slush. The car gets pulled all over the place.
It sounds like you will be snow-free soon.
Enjoy the knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I didnt sleep so good last night but thats ok. Its breezy and warmer today, the snow and ice have gone so Imgoing to Stephens this afternoon. I'll be on line tonight, so I'll see you all then. Thankyou for being my sisters. love you all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! We are up early today as our shower man was back at the crack of dawn to put some sealant around the edge of the flooring, just to make it look nice!! Nothing much planned for today so I shall be popping in and out on here!
> Have a good one, everybody!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


The sealant also keeps the water out.
Have a nice leisurely day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I keep getting nowhere fast did eight rows on the cowl yesterday and started a hat and did 2 inches of ribbing started the star pattern and not really sure I like it as it is a gift for some one at dhs work! I'm using dk weight so maybe I need to find a different pattern.....


I ended up taking out the end of my Range shawl. The two colour tweed section looked fine, but when it switched to single colour, the back looked better than the front, so , yes, I'll be doing the end backwards. Just have to write out the increases backwards so I don't end up with points on both ends.
I'm trying to find my dk weight yarn to make a nice squishy hat. My bucket hat (the double lined one that turns into a purse for your gloves) seems to have shrunk over the summer (Or my head got fatter???) And I need to make another longer hat that covers my ears.

Do any of these catch your eye?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&weight=dk&sort=recently-popular&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&pc=hat


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like driving in the slush. The car gets pulled all over the place.
> It sounds like you will be snow-free soon.
> Enjoy the knitting.


My little car is safely tucked up in the garage and doesn't intend coming out until the weather is better. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Now you have slush to mush through... :sm08:


At our old house, the snow drifts would change from snow to a snow crust with slush underneath. I can remember going through the crust and slogging up to the house with everything from my waist down soaking wet. Maybe that's why I don't like slush. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My little car is safely tucked up in the garage and doesn't intend coming out until the weather is better. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good idea, and your car will last longer if it doesn't have to face bad weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you for that kindness! She has circular's too, Sock Rockets, only uses them for her hats... I did leave her a kitchener video but if her finger slips anywhere on it and it goes somewhere else she hasn't a clue how to get back to the page. Age is catching up to her now and as often as I explain things they don't stick anymore. She's working on a toe today and I shall check o see if she masters the stitch again... she's still quite bright in other things.


When I was out your way, I got a keychain with a wooden plaque that had the steps for Kitchener toe written out on it. It doesn't have the pictures but maybe the reminder of the steps would help? I never can remember the start of the Kitchener grafting.
I'm not sure if I got it at the Beehive in Victoria or Mad About Ewe in Nanaimo?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you are able to go to Stephens. Enjoy your time with the family. 


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I didnt sleep so good last night but thats ok. Its breezy and warmer today, the snow and ice have gone so Imgoing to Stephens this afternoon. I'll be on line tonight, so I'll see you all then. Thankyou for being my sisters. love you all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Made me think of my father-in-law who used to fill the petrol lawn mower puffing away on his pipe. xx :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: 
And he probably never had a problem with doing that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I didnt sleep so good last night but thats ok. Its breezy and warmer today, the snow and ice have gone so Imgoing to Stephens this afternoon. I'll be on line tonight, so I'll see you all then. Thankyou for being my sisters. love you all.


Have a nice drive to Stephens and enjoy your time with the family.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I have more snow to clear off the car before I drive.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:
> And he probably never had a problem with doing that.


No he never went up in flames, it was everyone else who had a heart attack every time he did it. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought of the hat I made recently when you mentioned covering your ears. I find this one perfect for keeping one ears and head warm. Probably will not work for you as it is ww. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/novembre


nitz8catz said:


> I ended up taking out the end of my Range shawl. The two colour tweed section looked fine, but when it switched to single colour, the back looked better than the front, so , yes, I'll be doing the end backwards. Just have to write out the increases backwards so I don't end up with points on both ends.
> I'm trying to find my dk weight yarn to make a nice squishy hat. My bucket hat (the double lined one that turns into a purse for your gloves) seems to have shrunk over the summer (Or my head got fatter???) And I need to make another longer hat that covers my ears.
> 
> Do any of these catch your eye?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&weight=dk&sort=recently-popular&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&pc=hat


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hopefully that is the last of the work for the bathroom redo. Will be watching to see you pop.


Yes, I'm pretty sure he's all done and it does look nice and neat. You are probably more likely to hear me pop rather than see me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -25'C (-13'F). I'll be wearing my arctic liner in my coat today. A balaclava would be good too. We got a little more snow last night, and it will be staying for a couple days. I didn't go to Knit Night last night as the road to Peterborough is not nice with blowing snow.
> Instead we went to the store and bought a little coffee maker for DD for $15. I'll keep the Keurig for me. I haven't had any problems with it.
> I spent some of last night trying to find some DK yarn. I bought several colours of Malabrigo Dos Tierras when I was trying to pick colours for another project. I only used 3 balls and now I can't find the other balls for a new project. My stash needs organization. It would also help if I could keep it in the same area. But I don't have a craft room.


Ah, but when you are in Nova Scotia.......!! Sorry you have such low temps,I don't think I could bear it, maybe you have to be born to it? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a potluck lunch at work yesterday. Somebody organized a game where you had to fill in the blanks on Christmas carols and we all found out how many carols where we didn't know the words.
> I had a little bit of everything and felt very round for the rest of the day.
> I'm not going across the street for fish and chips in Whitby, but I will have salmon tataki for my lunch. It's a piece of salmon that has been quickly seared, then rolled in sesame seeds.and sliced thinly. There is a citrus and ginger sauce for dipping.
> 
> Happy birthday to Jynx from me too.


While I was at my friend's house on Monday afternoon, her DH got his guitar out and we all sang carols. I was the only one with a phone I could Google the words on and as nobody else could read the tiny font, I finished up singing on my own! I really hope no one recorded it, it was pretty terrible! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I didnt sleep so good last night but thats ok. Its breezy and warmer today, the snow and ice have gone so Imgoing to Stephens this afternoon. I'll be on line tonight, so I'll see you all then. Thankyou for being my sisters. love you all.


Aw, have a good time with the family and we'll see you later! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I ended up taking out the end of my Range shawl. The two colour tweed section looked fine, but when it switched to single colour, the back looked better than the front, so , yes, I'll be doing the end backwards. Just have to write out the increases backwards so I don't end up with points on both ends.
> I'm trying to find my dk weight yarn to make a nice squishy hat. My bucket hat (the double lined one that turns into a purse for your gloves) seems to have shrunk over the summer (Or my head got fatter???) And I need to make another longer hat that covers my ears.
> 
> Do any of these catch your eye?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&weight=dk&sort=recently-popular&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&pc=hat


Yes, Blue Waves & Jacques Cousteau!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> At our old house, the snow drifts would change from snow to a snow crust with slush underneath. I can remember going through the crust and slogging up to the house with everything from my waist down soaking wet. Maybe that's why I don't like slush. :sm13:


Yeah, that'd do it!!! :sm14: :sm09: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When I was out your way, I got a keychain with a wooden plaque that had the steps for Kitchener toe written out on it. It doesn't have the pictures but maybe the reminder of the steps would help? I never can remember the start of the Kitchener grafting.
> I'm not sure if I got it at the Beehive in Victoria or Mad About Ewe in Nanaimo?


There are several videos and blogs on how to remember the Kitchener stitch, including this one:

http://www.louisetilbrookdesigns.net/blog/2017/3/7/never-forget-your-kitchener-stitch-again

I like the thought of Purple Knickers (who does that make you think of?)

But, my way of remembering comes from a quick class on reading your knitting and the advice on Kitchener to forget the set up steps and jump right into the first stitch always on the front needle which presents itself as a knit side, so the first stitch is a knit -- the back needle presents as a purl side, so first stitch is a purl. Each is followed by an anchor stitch in the opposite stitch. I've never had to look it up after that class.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me too. Enjoy. xx


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Jynx! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. Forecast not good again, and I do so want to go to ther familys. ANYWAY.....Im quite embarrassed at my winnings on the Christmas raffle at over 60's, We had some games but I didnt win any money.Well this is what I won.....2 bottles of wine......chocolate mint creams....A 600g of foxs chocolate biscuits. I had tkts for marg and she won a tin of quality street and I held tickets for another girl and she won some cadbury roses. I had to phone andy next door to see if he could come for me with his car because my bags were too heavy. Not bad eh? I'll give the wine to the family and I'll keep the buscuits. we had a piece of christmas cake with our cup of tea. When we go back after new year we are having a buffet, Ive had a wonderful day.
> 
> I dont know if I'll get to familys tomorrow. I'll have to wait and see. I hope so.


Well done on all your winnings. What a haul. I hope you make it to the family's.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> My mom requested that I buy her some new 7" dpn's this week saying hers were "worn out". Luckily I found a great assortment of them already bundled at a thrift shop this week.
> On arriving I found that she had many pairs of socks on ALL her needles and she couldn't remember how to do the Kitchener stitch, hence wanting more needles so she could keep on knitting. :sm09:
> I left her with a youtube video and if she doesn't close the window or have it flip to another video she should be ok. I'm just happy to keep her busy and content!


I love your mom. I can so relate to her philosophy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a potluck lunch at work yesterday. Somebody organized a game where you had to fill in the blanks on Christmas carols and we all found out how many carols where we didn't know the words.
> I had a little bit of everything and felt very round for the rest of the day.
> I'm not going across the street for fish and chips in Whitby, but I will have salmon tataki for my lunch. It's a piece of salmon that has been quickly seared, then rolled in sesame seeds.and sliced thinly. There is a citrus and ginger sauce for dipping.
> 
> Happy birthday to Jynx from me too.


That sounds yummy. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I didnt sleep so good last night but thats ok. Its breezy and warmer today, the snow and ice have gone so Imgoing to Stephens this afternoon. I'll be on line tonight, so I'll see you all then. Thankyou for being my sisters. love you all.


Safety travels and enjoy your visit. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hope you enjoy your dinner after all, nice to have someone else cook for you! xoxox


Dinner was very good, as were the three large glasses of nice Rose wine. I slept well anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Dear Jynx, wishing you a Happy Birthday and hope you are keeping well. xoxox


Jynx, I hope you are either reading this or someone tells you. HAPPY BIRTHDAY; STAY WELL AND WARM. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I didnt sleep so good last night but thats ok. Its breezy and warmer today, the snow and ice have gone so Imgoing to Stephens this afternoon. I'll be on line tonight, so I'll see you all then. Thankyou for being my sisters. love you all.


Being your sister is one of the best things in my life.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I ended up taking out the end of my Range shawl. The two colour tweed section looked fine, but when it switched to single colour, the back looked better than the front, so , yes, I'll be doing the end backwards. Just have to write out the increases backwards so I don't end up with points on both ends.
> I'm trying to find my dk weight yarn to make a nice squishy hat. My bucket hat (the double lined one that turns into a purse for your gloves) seems to have shrunk over the summer (Or my head got fatter???) And I need to make another longer hat that covers my ears.
> 
> Do any of these catch your eye?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&weight=dk&sort=recently-popular&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&pc=hat


The foliage hat takes my fancy. I don't like Stephen West's at all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Á propos of nothing at all, I have posted this video before but I thought it was the perfect thing to brighten up a really miserable December afternoon. Enjoy!!! xxxx

http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Godspeople.htm


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Á propos of nothing at all, I have posted this video before but I thought it was the perfect thing to brighten up a really miserable December afternoon. Enjoy!!! xxxx
> 
> http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Godspeople.htm


Lovely lads.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Then my work here is done!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


You always had me smiling from the first day you arrived! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales. The snow is disappearing rapidly, only 3-4" on the lawns and the drive is almost clear, just slushy stuff. The lane doesn't look too bad so DH has gone off to have a haircut, get his bread and call into the PO to see if we have any post as we haven't seen a postman since last week. Done the ironing and put everything away ready for our viewer on Sunday. Think I'm done for the day so knitting here I come. Back later have a good day what ever you are doing. xx


You're a busy bee, have a good knit! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet but much less cold Surrey. Had a busy and lovely day yesterday.
> 
> Met up with the coven for coffee to celebrate one of the girls birthday, lot of crochet book presents. Then after lunch started tidying the spare room as the gks are coming to stay on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Zoom...zoom...zoom! hugs, xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> When I was out your way, I got a keychain with a wooden plaque that had the steps for Kitchener toe written out on it. It doesn't have the pictures but maybe the reminder of the steps would help? I never can remember the start of the Kitchener grafting.
> I'm not sure if I got it at the Beehive in Victoria or Mad About Ewe in Nanaimo?


No kidding! I'll go have a look... xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Ah, but when you are in Nova Scotia.......!! Sorry you have such low temps,I don't think I could bear it, maybe you have to be born to it? xxxxx


I've read that it's actually not that bad in Nova Scotia and the summers are nice too!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are several videos and blogs on how to remember the Kitchener stitch, including this one:
> 
> http://www.louisetilbrookdesigns.net/blog/2017/3/7/never-forget-your-kitchener-stitch-again
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeanette, I copied and pasted your instructions and I will share with Mom! Your awesome! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I love your mom. I can so relate to her philosophy.


hehehehhe!!!! Then I'm going to love you too when I finally get to meet you! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Dinner was very good, as were the three large glasses of nice Rose wine. I slept well anyway.


So it was worth going after all? xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

2nd batch Christmas puddings were much better nice colour and moist, except I filled the jar a little too much so 4 didn't seal properly. Those jars I will put directly in the freezer and they will be fine! Butter tarts next..


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> You're a busy bee, have a good knit! xoxo


Not as busy as I should have been but who cares, he's not here until Sunday. xx :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> 2nd batch Christmas puddings were much better nice colour and moist, except I filled the jar a little too much so 4 didn't seal properly. Those jars I will put directly in the freezer and they will be fine! Butter tarts next..


I believe butter tarts are a Canadian delicacy. Could you share your recipe?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not as busy as I should have been but who cares, he's not here until Sunday. xx :sm15:


Wishing all good things after his visit.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

We are totally fogged in this morning, I had to wear a reflective vest on my walk so I wouldn't get hit by a logging truck.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> 2nd batch Christmas puddings were much better nice colour and moist, except I filled the jar a little too much so 4 didn't seal properly. Those jars I will put directly in the freezer and they will be fine! Butter tarts next..


Butter tarts? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> We are totally fogged in this morning, I had to wear a reflective vest on my walk so I wouldn't get hit by a logging truck.


We haven't seen a logging lorry for nearly a week now, I expect they will make up for it when the snow has completely gone. Our lane is going to be a sea of mud. xx :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://biscotteyarns.com/products/christmas-socks-free-pattern-fairisle

For those who love fair isle.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Guess what? It's SNOWING again, the drive is white, hopefully it is wet snow and will go away quickly. xx :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So it was worth going after all? xx


Yes, especially as I didn't pay.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> You always had me smiling from the first day you arrived! xoxo


Oh stoppit!!! :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Morning Janet, I'm going to try this recipe this year, for me it's more about convenience now. I'll do all the side fixings to with it though, and a trifle for dessert.
> 
> Boneless turkey breast slow cooks with sweet potatoes, carrots, celery and cornbread stuffing. The perfect, EASY way to enjoy dinner with your family!
> PREP TIME: 20 MINSCOOK TIME: 4 HOURTOTAL TIME: 4 HOURS AND 20 MINS
> ...


I'm going to give this recipe a go, it looks great. Not Christmas Day as my SIL does the cooking.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I've been watching a mad hamster. I think it's demented but that's a different story. I've been given my plans for Christmas r
Thru to new year and I've decided to just go with the flo. I'm only on 183 so I'll catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I've been watching a mad hamster. I think it's demented but that's a different story. I've been given my plans for Christmas r
> Thru to new year and I've decided to just go with the flo. I'm only on 183 so I'll catch up.


Sounds the best plan - go with the flo. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Been out in the snow for the last hour, although it is freezing cold it was beautiful out there, very invigorating. :sm16: Decided the trees can shed their own snow but cleared a path from the house to the logs and took some more photos. Stop here if you don't want to see more snow. :sm23:


At hey look like picture postcards. Beautiful to look at. Can't understand why you want to move :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> At hey look like picture postcards. Beautiful to look at. Can't understand why you want to move :sm09:


I'm beginning to wonder, a foot of snow, -13 temperatures, snowed in, now why would I want to go? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> This is what I have been working on while convalescing
> The pattern is called Clayoquot toque by tincanknits. I think it's free and available on Ravelry.
> These pictures are pre-blocking and ends sewn in. Feel free to make suggestions as to how I can do better, there are a few loose stitches. Are the colours ok?


Looks fine to me....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I’m sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Not a good couple of day, well except for the party, wish I could find some men who cook. Hope things are OK in the morning, will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just made this for my friend...


I love it. You are so clever. X


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I ended up taking out the end of my Range shawl. The two colour tweed section looked fine, but when it switched to single colour, the back looked better than the front, so , yes, I'll be doing the end backwards. Just have to write out the increases backwards so I don't end up with points on both ends.
> I'm trying to find my dk weight yarn to make a nice squishy hat. My bucket hat (the double lined one that turns into a purse for your gloves) seems to have shrunk over the summer (Or my head got fatter???) And I need to make another longer hat that covers my ears.
> 
> Do any of these catch your eye?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&weight=dk&sort=recently-popular&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&pc=hat


Some of those were really nice and I saved them! This pattern I am doing is turning out better the more I do of it, I am just having a hard time doing the star knit three together is hard!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. My keurig has always made a lot of noise. The stories of your mum makes me miss my mother. I believe she would have done some of the same things yours does.


What's a Keurig? Is it a coffee machine?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Sending lots of hugs. I'll be with you in spirit. Try to stay calm love. Come back and tell us you'll be fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on college duty tomorrow. I'll give gs2 a lift. Gs1 has finished uni for the holidays and his tutor is taking four of them out for Christmas lunch tomorrow. I intend to do the normal thing and get some groceries on the way home. Also some fat balls for the birds. They've had a brilliant time feeding this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Hope they get to the bottom of things and have remedies for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Butter tarts? xx


They are an incredibly yummy sweet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Guess what? It's SNOWING again, the drive is white, hopefully it is wet snow and will go away quickly. xx :sm25:


I hope it quits and goes away soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I've been watching a mad hamster. I think it's demented but that's a different story. I've been given my plans for Christmas r
> Thru to new year and I've decided to just go with the flo. I'm only on 183 so I'll catch up.


Glad you made it safely. Yes, definitely go with Flo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Oh, good grief! What a day you have had. I'm glad you got out for the Christmas party. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for your appointment tomorrow morning. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it quits and goes away soon! xxxooo


It can't make up its mind what to do, one minute a starry night and next a mixture of rain, sleet, snow and hail, all in a freezing cold wind. Roll on Summer. xx :sm16:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> It can't make up its mind what to do, one minute a starry night and next a mixture of rain, sleet, snow and hail, all in a freezing cold wind. Roll on Summer. xx :sm16:


Sorry you've got so much snow, take care.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What's a Keurig? Is it a coffee machine?


Yes, it is a coffee machine. There are individual pods sold that fit in the machine and brew one cup at a time. You can use the machine for anything that is made with hot water. Cocoa, tea, chicken broth, jell-o
etc. The pods are too expensive for me. I bought individual refillable pods that I fill with regular coffee.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It can't make up its mind what to do, one minute a starry night and next a mixture of rain, sleet, snow and hail, all in a freezing cold wind. Roll on Summer. xx :sm16:


Definitely time for some warm weather for you!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely lads.


I agree!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely time for some warm weather for you!!! xxxooo


For sure, but haven't even got that to look forward to this year as our holiday was blown away in hurricane Irma. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


I do hope all goes well for you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What's a Keurig? Is it a coffee machine?


It makes one cup at a time and you can make tea, hot cocoa, coffee, oatmeal, I love mine and use it everyday!

I just saw Jinx replied.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jynx!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Jynx.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For sure, but haven't even got that to look forward to this year as our holiday was blown away in hurricane Irma. xx :sm25: :sm25:


I know. It's too bad you weren't able to come up with an alternate plan! You sure could use it. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> At our old house, the snow drifts would change from snow to a snow crust with slush underneath. I can remember going through the crust and slogging up to the house with everything from my waist down soaking wet. Maybe that's why I don't like slush. :sm13:


And Mr. J tried to tell me Ontario is always cold and crisp! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe butter tarts are a Canadian delicacy. Could you share your recipe?


1st off I cheat and buy tart shells. 
The filling is 1/2 cup of lightly packed brown sugar
1/2 cup of corn syrup
1/4 cup of melted butter
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup of raisins or currants or pecans or walnuts.

Combine all ingress except the raisins and mix well. Fill bottom of tart shells with fruit or nuts and fill 2/3 full with syrup mixture. Bake 425F for 12 to 15 mins.. enough for 12 large tarts.

Hope you like them!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> We haven't seen a logging lorry for nearly a week now, I expect they will make up for it when the snow has completely gone. Our lane is going to be a sea of mud. xx :sm16:


The road sweeper came and smeared our mud all over with it's brushes, when the sun comes out and dries it, it's going to be just lovely!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://biscotteyarns.com/products/christmas-socks-free-pattern-fairisle
> 
> For those who love fair isle.


Those would be family heirlooms!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit!!! :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


We're sisters... that ain't gonna happen! :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> I'm going to give this recipe a go, it looks great. Not Christmas Day as my SIL does the cooking.


I hope it turns out well for both of us Chris! hugs xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I've been watching a mad hamster. I think it's demented but that's a different story. I've been given my plans for Christmas r
> Thru to new year and I've decided to just go with the flo. I'm only on 183 so I'll catch up.


Hope he doesn't bite!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Could be he thinks you might have a clot in your leg? Glad he's on the ball and looking after you. We want you to be a-ok for the holidays. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> I'm on college duty tomorrow. I'll give gs2 a lift. Gs1 has finished uni for the holidays and his tutor is taking four of them out for Christmas lunch tomorrow. I intend to do the normal thing and get some groceries on the way home. Also some fat balls for the birds. They've had a brilliant time feeding this week.


Do you make your own fat balls Susan? I remember using milk cartons to make bird treats as a child. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I imagine she was embarrassed at not having enough money and wanted to get away, I don't think she meant snubbing you unkindly.


I wasn't annoyed she snubbed me just that the boy was crying as they walked away.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> 1st off I cheat and buy tart shells.
> The filling is 1/2 cup of lightly packed brown sugar
> 1/2 cup of corn syrup
> 1/4 cup of melted butter
> ...


Sounds wonderful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy birthday Jynx.


Happy birthday, jynx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Thinking of you Chris


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm on college duty tomorrow. I'll give gs2 a lift. Gs1 has finished uni for the holidays and his tutor is taking four of them out for Christmas lunch tomorrow. I intend to do the normal thing and get some groceries on the way home. Also some fat balls for the birds. They've had a brilliant time feeding this week.


Enjoy your 'normal' day today


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> The road sweeper came and smeared our mud all over with it's brushes, when the sun comes out and dries it, it's going to be just lovely!


Hey at least you get a road sweeper, sometimes, about once a year we get the drains cleared and that's it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a slightly warmer Wales. Just had that thin layer of snow last night and nothing else, hopefully that's it for a while now, or even the Winter, we've had our share for this one. Off to try and get my hair cut this morning, must remember to take a hat, it will be cold after I have the chop. Nothing else planned, hope we can pick up the post today we need some more cards to decorate the room, they can keep the bills. See you later, be good or careful. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It's white with frost. I hope the roads are ok. Have a good day


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's white with frost. I hope the roads are ok. Have a good day


Morning Susan, at least two of us are up. xx :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> 1st off I cheat and buy tart shells.
> The filling is 1/2 cup of lightly packed brown sugar
> 1/2 cup of corn syrup
> 1/4 cup of melted butter
> ...


These sound delicious.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Susan, at least two of us are up. xx :sm09:


I was up but been doing emails. Hope you weather stays ok for a while. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These sound delicious.


They are not just delicious, they are absolutely to die for! I give in and will have to make some. I know a certain LM who will love them. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. LOts of wind and rain last night.

Had a very good practice for our singing on Friday, it sounded really good.

Off to the gks Carol Service this afternoon and then bringing them back here for the night.

Really must go and make up the beds now. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's white with frost. I hope the roads are ok. Have a good day


Safe travels. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I've been watching a mad hamster. I think it's demented but that's a different story. I've been given my plans for Christmas r
> Thru to new year and I've decided to just go with the flo. I'm only on 183 so I'll catch up.


Give my regards to Flo!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping to get my tiles fixed today. Let's hope this is straight forward..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


I'm so sorry Chris but sometimes, things can be connected, maybe this poorly leg of yours is causing your other problems too. At the weekend when my cystitis was at it's worst, I fell down the black hole and was really depressed but once the ABs kicked in, I felt ok again. Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be well and sending you big healing hugs too!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are an incredibly yummy sweet! xxxooo


Butter tarts are really delicious, not sure if they taste the same if you don't actually eat them in Canada!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> 1st off I cheat and buy tart shells.
> The filling is 1/2 cup of lightly packed brown sugar
> 1/2 cup of corn syrup
> 1/4 cup of melted butter
> ...


....and only 5 calories per tart!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


Hi dear, are you getting bored yet, while you're having a taste of retirement?! :sm23: Sorry you had a bad head, so glad it's better now!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly warmer Wales. Just had that thin layer of snow last night and nothing else, hopefully that's it for a while now, or even the Winter, we've had our share for this one. Off to try and get my hair cut this morning, must remember to take a hat, it will be cold after I have the chop. Nothing else planned, hope we can pick up the post today we need some more cards to decorate the room, they can keep the bills. See you later, be good or careful. xx


Just tried to get an appointment to get my hair cut as I'm out for dinner with the Zumba crowd - yes, again!! :sm23: Sadly, no appointments until Tuesday, hey ho, I'll go as I am!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm hoping to get my tiles fixed today. Let's hope this is straight forward..


Good luck with that!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Butter tarts are really delicious, not sure if they taste the same if you don't actually eat them in Canada!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I'm willing to give it a try for research purposes☺????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that!! xx


What she said xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


Hope you are feeling better today. Keep taking it easy. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just read all through. Had a busy few days. Monday had to go & see my GP, think he is getting fed up with me. I mentioned that my leg was sore, anyway he took one look & I was given a note for an urgent blood test. Had that yesterday morning. Later went to our club for our Christmas party. 3 of the men cooked us a really good lunch, 3 courses with all the trimmings. It was good to get out & socialise with great people. My GP rang me today & I have an urgent appt at the hosp in the morning for a scan on my leg as he said my blood test came back not good. I do seem to have someone out to get me. MrB has been fantastic but I'm sure he fed up with me, especially as he is not too good himself. Hope you all have a good rest of the day. Hugs to you all. Xx


Thinking of you and sending lots of healing hugs and love to you and Mr B xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm willing to give it a try for research purposes☺????????????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and -18'C (0'F). Another arctic liner in coat day.
I was getting emails at work yesterday as mum and DD fought over the coffee maker. Apparently mum tried to use the Keurig again and it malfunctioned for her, so she tried to use DD's new coffee maker, even though mum has her own coffee maker. Frankly, both of them are getting coal from me this Christmas. I could get another Keurig right now, if it wasn't for mum's insistence that it has to be white.
I managed to start re-knitting the end of the Range shawl. I wrote the backwards part out with the increase on the wrong side (I knew I was going to do that) but I got it all straightened out now and knitting on.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm willing to give it a try for research purposes☺????????????????


I did some research into baking butter tarts over here and I couldn't quite get the proportions right. They were either too runny or too hard.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and only 5 calories per tart!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxx


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm hoping to get my tiles fixed today. Let's hope this is straight forward..


Have you had a hole in your roof this whole time? I thought that was looked after a while back, or was that just a temporary fix.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are feeling better today. Keep taking it easy. Xxxx


Yes thanks, much better. Still taking it easy, but now doing little jobs inbetween resting :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. LOts of wind and rain last night.
> 
> Had a very good practice for our singing on Friday, it sounded really good.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard any carolers here. Not even in the malls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's white with frost. I hope the roads are ok. Have a good day


I hope the sun melts the frost, and clears your roads.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly warmer Wales. Just had that thin layer of snow last night and nothing else, hopefully that's it for a while now, or even the Winter, we've had our share for this one. Off to try and get my hair cut this morning, must remember to take a hat, it will be cold after I have the chop. Nothing else planned, hope we can pick up the post today we need some more cards to decorate the room, they can keep the bills. See you later, be good or careful. xx


Officially, it's not winter yet. Keep your ears warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey at least you get a road sweeper, sometimes, about once a year we get the drains cleared and that's it. xx


We have to clear our own drains, which is why there is usually an ice pond on one side of the court. We take turns cutting the grass in the centre of the court. And one of the neighbours trimmed (badly) the apple tree on my side of the court. The kids still keep climbing that tree even after he trimmed all the lower branches away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


I'm glad that you are feeling better. Keep improving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Happy birthday, jynx


Happy belated birthday jynx.
Hope it was a good one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> The road sweeper came and smeared our mud all over with it's brushes, when the sun comes out and dries it, it's going to be just lovely!


Yuck. But it should rain soon and wash all that mud further down the road.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> 1st off I cheat and buy tart shells.
> The filling is 1/2 cup of lightly packed brown sugar
> 1/2 cup of corn syrup
> 1/4 cup of melted butter
> ...


Corn syrup instead of honey? Hmmm.
We don't have pre-made tart shells here. I wonder if I used Pillsbury biscuit dough?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. The car will take a bit to warm up.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


Glad your head is better today. Hope you have a fun day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you did not get a ton of snow. Wise idea to take a hat with after your cut. Sounds like it is very cold in your neck of the woods.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly warmer Wales. Just had that thin layer of snow last night and nothing else, hopefully that's it for a while now, or even the Winter, we've had our share for this one. Off to try and get my hair cut this morning, must remember to take a hat, it will be cold after I have the chop. Nothing else planned, hope we can pick up the post today we need some more cards to decorate the room, they can keep the bills. See you later, be good or careful. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the sun comes out and burns off the frost. Ice on roads are one of the worse things about winter.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's white with frost. I hope the roads are ok. Have a good day


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you have sunshine today. I know you will enjoy the grandkids caroling. Even more enjoyable is bring them home with you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. LOts of wind and rain last night.
> 
> Had a very good practice for our singing on Friday, it sounded really good.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I did some research into baking butter tarts over here and I couldn't quite get the proportions right. They were either too runny or too hard.


I will just have to make lots and keep trying xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Corn syrup instead of honey? Hmmm.
> We don't have pre-made tart shells here. I wonder if I used Pillsbury biscuit dough?


Don't think we have corn syrup, but we do have golden syrup. Will try with that. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have sunshine today. I know you will enjoy the grandkids caroling. Even more enjoyable is bring them home with you.


He will be playing cello and guitar and LM sings in 2 choirs. Of course not all together????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard any carolers here. Not even in the malls.


I will keep singing really loud so you can hear me x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Just tried to get an appointment to get my hair cut as I'm out for dinner with the Zumba crowd - yes, again!! :sm23: Sadly, no appointments until Tuesday, hey ho, I'll go as I am!! xxxxx


We've got a walk-in session twice a week, sometimes you have to wait but no-one there today so I am now scalped. The lane is fairly passable now just a few flooded areas to swim through, which hopefully will go away by Saturday as someone is coming back for a second viewing, and the viewer on Sunday it would be good if they could get here without drowning. Wouldn't it be great to have two buyers fighting over it? Enjoy your dinner, is it tonight? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and -18'C (0'F). Another arctic liner in coat day.
> I was getting emails at work yesterday as mum and DD fought over the coffee maker. Apparently mum tried to use the Keurig again and it malfunctioned for her, so she tried to use DD's new coffee maker, even though mum has her own coffee maker. Frankly, both of them are getting coal from me this Christmas. I could get another Keurig right now, if it wasn't for mum's insistence that it has to be white.
> I managed to start re-knitting the end of the Range shawl. I wrote the backwards part out with the increase on the wrong side (I knew I was going to do that) but I got it all straightened out now and knitting on.


Looking forward to seeing it. Can you get a coffee maker with a padlock on it? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard any carolers here. Not even in the malls.


Nor me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Officially, it's not winter yet. Keep your ears warm.


Meteorologically Winter starts Dec. 1st and it's let it be known this year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you did not get a ton of snow. Wise idea to take a hat with after your cut. Sounds like it is very cold in your neck of the woods.


Nearly tropical here today +3C, apparently it is going to get colder at the weekend. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Corn syrup instead of honey? Hmmm.
> We don't have pre-made tart shells here. I wonder if I used Pillsbury biscuit dough?


These sound very much like the pecan tassies that I make; made with a crust made with cream cheese. I plan to use this crust recipe for the butter tarts.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trisha-yearwood/bess-londons-pecan-tassies-recipe-2043537


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think we have corn syrup, but we do have golden syrup. Will try with that. Xxx


That should be good in these. We have light corn syrup, dark corn syrup, golden syrup and mollasses. I think I can figure out something to work even if I have to cook the syrup mixture a bit before going into the shells.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a walk-in session twice a week, sometimes you have to wait but no-one there today so I am now scalped. The lane is fairly passable now just a few flooded areas to swim through, which hopefully will go away by Saturday as someone is coming back for a second viewing, and the viewer on Sunday it would be good if they could get here without drowning. Wouldn't it be great to have two buyers fighting over it? Enjoy your dinner, is it tonight? xxxx


Perfect outcome to have two determined bidders.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ....and only 5 calories per tart!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxx


Not even that much. Didn't you know that all food and drink are calorie free at Christmas!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


Glad you're feeling better! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Butter tarts are really delicious, not sure if they taste the same if you don't actually eat them in Canada!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Then let's go there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and only 5 calories per tart!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxx


Ha!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just tried to get an appointment to get my hair cut as I'm out for dinner with the Zumba crowd - yes, again!! :sm23: Sadly, no appointments until Tuesday, hey ho, I'll go as I am!! xxxxx


And you'll be beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and -18'C (0'F). Another arctic liner in coat day.
> I was getting emails at work yesterday as mum and DD fought over the coffee maker. Apparently mum tried to use the Keurig again and it malfunctioned for her, so she tried to use DD's new coffee maker, even though mum has her own coffee maker. Frankly, both of them are getting coal from me this Christmas. I could get another Keurig right now, if it wasn't for mum's insistence that it has to be white.
> I managed to start re-knitting the end of the Range shawl. I wrote the backwards part out with the increase on the wrong side (I knew I was going to do that) but I got it all straightened out now and knitting on.


Sorry you're having to deal with such a tug of war over the coffee makers. Glad you got your knitting straightened out and can get on with the knitting of it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a walk-in session twice a week, sometimes you have to wait but no-one there today so I am now scalped. The lane is fairly passable now just a few flooded areas to swim through, which hopefully will go away by Saturday as someone is coming back for a second viewing, and the viewer on Sunday it would be good if they could get here without drowning. Wouldn't it be great to have two buyers fighting over it? Enjoy your dinner, is it tonight? xxxx


That would be wonderful for you! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Not even that much. Didn't you know that all food and drink are calorie free at Christmas!


When does the non-counting start? I'm ready to start candy making today so hope it's today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Then let's go there! xxxooo


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When does the non-counting start? I'm ready to start candy making today so hope it's today.


It can start any day you want! If you're making candy today, then this should be the day for you! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. I've been watching a mad hamster. I think it's demented but that's a different story. I've been given my plans for Christmas r
> Thru to new year and I've decided to just go with the flo. I'm only on 183 so I'll catch up.


as long as you are happy with the flo..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and only 5 calories per tart!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxx


and no sugar rush to follow I presume?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Out to dinner again tonight. Calories stop just before dinner! Of course, they start double strength on 1st January!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a walk-in session twice a week, sometimes you have to wait but no-one there today so I am now scalped. The lane is fairly passable now just a few flooded areas to swim through, which hopefully will go away by Saturday as someone is coming back for a second viewing, and the viewer on Sunday it would be good if they could get here without drowning. Wouldn't it be great to have two buyers fighting over it? Enjoy your dinner, is it tonight? xxxx


Yes, it would be lovely to have 'em fighting - but maybe not literally!! I hope everything is perfect when your viewer and re-viewer visit, it would be so lovely to know you won't split another log, ever!! Yes, out to dine tonight, it's a very posh burger bar in Eltham but they play some great music and don't seem to mind if we get up and dance!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor me. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It would be very determined carollers that made it up your lane just for a mince pie!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Not even that much. Didn't you know that all food and drink are calorie free at Christmas!


Yay!! I suddenly appreciate Christmas even more!! How are you Martina? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Then let's go there! xxxooo


What a brilliant idea, I'll meet you on the corner!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And you'll be beautiful! xxxooo


You are such a sweetheart! I wish someone would come and do my nails, I've just made a dreadful hash of them, no patience. It'll al have to come off again!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When does the non-counting start? I'm ready to start candy making today so hope it's today.


Whenever you like. I started in January!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and no sugar rush to follow I presume?


I haven't had a sugar rush since I was about 5!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It can start any day you want! If you're making candy today, then this should be the day for you! xxxooo


Alright! First batch of peanut brittle cooling to be broken into nice pieces.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright! First batch of peanut brittle cooling to be broken into nice pieces.


I could finish that in one sitting, looks delicious!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I knitted these Dorm Boots for my DD for Christmas but my gauge must have been a little off as they came out too small (fit me perfectly!) They only took two afternoons to knit!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. I am sure they will come to good use for you this winter.


London Girl said:


> I knitted these Dorm Boots for my DD for Christmas but my gauge must have been a little off as they came out too small (fit me perfectly!) They only took two afternoons to knit!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it would be lovely to have 'em fighting - but maybe not literally!! I hope everything is perfect when your viewer and re-viewer visit, it would be so lovely to know you won't split another log, ever!! Yes, out to dine tonight, it's a very posh burger bar in Eltham but they play some great music and don't seem to mind if we get up and dance!! xxxxx


Sounds a good evening is on the cards, do they serve wine? Enjoy. Even if we don't sell quickly I have told himself I am NOT doing any more logs full stop. We'll have to see how the weekend goes. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could finish that in one sitting, looks delicious!!


It turned out great. Candy making is so precise and I don't trust candy thermometers so I'm very vigilant while making the batches. Plus, I'm rusty because I only make candy at Christmas time.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It would be very determined carollers that made it up your lane just for a mince pie!!! :sm23: xxxx


They wouldn't even get a mince pie, we haven't got any. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a good evening is on the cards, do they serve wine? Enjoy. Even if we don't sell quickly I have told himself I am NOT doing any more logs full stop. We'll have to see how the weekend goes. xxxx


I cannot imagine this crowd going anywhere that didn't serve wine!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I could finish that in one sitting, looks delicious!!


It last me months. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It turned out great. Candy making is so precise and I don't trust candy thermometers so I'm very vigilant while making the batches. Plus, I'm rusty because I only make candy at Christmas time.


My dad used to make sweets, couldn't boil an egg but he made wonderful fudge, Turkish delight, coconut ice, toffee and peanut brittle! I still have his recipe book somewhere.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I knitted these Dorm Boots for my DD for Christmas but my gauge must have been a little off as they came out too small (fit me perfectly!) They only took two afternoons to knit!


How convenient. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It last me months. xxxx


That's why you look like you look and I look like this!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How convenient. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm24: I still have to make another pair and they'll take longer cos they'll be bigger!!!xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My dad used to make sweets, couldn't boil an egg but he made wonderful fudge, Turkish delight, coconut ice, toffee and peanut brittle! I still have his recipe book somewhere.


Next up: caramels and divinity and maybe toffee. I have to look up Turkish Delight and coconut ice. My Mom used to make all the above plus turtles, choc. covered cherries, cocont haystacks, peanut buttercups, and cream filled chocolates. I have her recipes and candy molds. I had to type up the hand written recipes as they were a little worse for wear.

What did your dad use instead of Karo corn syrup for the brittle and toffee?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That's why you look like you look and I look like this!!! xxxx :sm23:


There's nothing wrong with the way you look. :sm24: Oh I forgot to mention when we came home this morning what should be standing at the bottom of our drive in the lane stood - no not a sheep we've gone bigger - a cow. They had managed to break the string holding the gate closed and open it. Luckily only two had started venturing out, so had to get them back in the field. Then try and reach the gate through a quagmire of mud, slush and some very unmentionable stuff did manage it eventually, not sure my expensive boots will recover. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They wouldn't even get a mince pie, we haven't got any. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Could you make a mice pie?:sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's why you look like you look and I look like this!!! xxxx :sm23:


I think you both look wonderful.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> 1st off I cheat and buy tart shells.
> The filling is 1/2 cup of lightly packed brown sugar
> 1/2 cup of corn syrup
> 
> They sound like the tarts they have in Portugal. Definitely would not agree with my Diabetes unfortunately!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Next up: caramels and divinity and maybe toffee. I have to look up Turkish Delight and coconut ice. My Mom used to make all the above plus turtles, choc. covered cherries, cocont haystacks, peanut buttercups, and cream filled chocolates. I have her recipes and candy molds. I had to type up the hand written recipes as they were a little worse for wear.
> 
> What did your dad use instead of Karo corn syrup for the brittle and toffee?


Well I know he wouldn't have had corn syrup, don't think we can get that even now here so probably golden syrup? Hang on, I've just got the book out! He would have stuck rigidly to the recipe which says for Everton toffee:
1 lb sugar
.25 of a pint of milk
A pinch of cream of tartar
4 tbs evaporated milk
2 ozs Butter
A pinch of salt

So no syrup there at all! If you want the recipe he used for urkish delight, let me know! I haven't opened that book in years, what 'sweet' memories it brings back! xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I didn't turn up yesterday, I had a bad head and slept a great deal. Feeling much better today. Have a good day everyone


Hope you feel better today & you are not doing too much.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm so sorry Chris but sometimes, things can be connected, maybe this poorly leg of yours is causing your other problems too. At the weekend when my cystitis was at it's worst, I fell down the black hole and was really depressed but once the ABs kicked in, I felt ok again. Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be well and sending you big healing hugs too!! xxxxxxx


Pleased you are feeling better, ABs are great aren't they? Hope you have got out of that hole, I've been down it for a few week, didn't see you. I am now taking meds for it & I do feel better, thank goodness. Hugs. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's nothing wrong with the way you look. :sm24: Oh I forgot to mention when we came home this morning what should be standing at the bottom of our drive in the lane stood - no not a sheep we've gone bigger - a cow. They had managed to break the string holding the gate closed and open it. Luckily only two had started venturing out, so had to get them back in the field. Then try and reach the gate through a quagmire of mud, slush and some very unmentionable stuff did manage it eventually, not sure my expensive boots will recover. xxxx :sm16:


Lesson 1. If you live in the middle of the country, always keep wellies in the car!! You are braver than me, I met my fair share of cows on the Cornish footpaths and I never met one that co-operated!!! :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you feel better today & you are not doing too much.


Much better thank you. Yesterday I didn't eat very much. And today for the first time since my operation I've actually enjoyed some food, probably down to DD preparing it for me :sm02: 
Not doing too much, but started to make the house look a little neater than it has been looking.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Pleased you are feeling better, ABs are great aren't they? Hope you have got out of that hole, I've been down it for a few week, didn't see you. I am now taking meds for it & I do feel better, thank goodness. Hugs. Xx


How are you Chris, have you got the results from your scan?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright! First batch of peanut brittle cooling to be broken into nice pieces.


Yum I love peanut brittle, I sometimes buy a small bar of this for a treat. Enjoy yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well I know he wouldn't have had corn syrup, don't think we can get that even now here so probably golden syrup? Hang on, I've just got the book out! He would have stuck rigidly to the recipe which says for Everton toffee:
> 1 lb sugar
> .25 of a pint of milk
> A pinch of cream of tartar
> ...


Thanks. I'll let you know after I get done what I already have on my list.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Pleased you are feeling better, ABs are great aren't they? Hope you have got out of that hole, I've been down it for a few week, didn't see you. I am now taking meds for it & I do feel better, thank goodness. Hugs. Xx


The trouble with that particular type of hole is that you see no-one and no-one sees the you that's down there. You just have to wait for life to spit you back out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Pleased you are feeling better, ABs are great aren't they? Hope you have got out of that hole, I've been down it for a few week, didn't see you. I am now taking meds for it & I do feel better, thank goodness. Hugs. Xx


They can take a few weeks to work but boy,when they do.....!! I was on them for 5 years and then weaned myself off, still get the occasional dip but not like back in 2003!! Any news on your scan results yet? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The trouble with that particular type of hole is that you see no-one and no-one sees the you that's down there. You just have to wait for life to spit you back out.


How very true - and pray that no-one says "Cheer up"!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that’s what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> The trouble with that particular type of hole is that you see no-one and no-one sees the you that's down there. You just have to wait for life to spit you back out.


How I agree, I'll keep taking the tablets!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I knitted these Dorm Boots for my DD for Christmas but my gauge must have been a little off as they came out too small (fit me perfectly!) They only took two afternoons to knit!


I like those! Is the pattern on ravelry?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


Oh dear Chris, that's a lot for you to take on board. I hope that they can do something for you that gives you some relief soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Could you make a mice pie?:sm23:


The neighbour's cat would come and sing carols under our window. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


You did not bore us at all!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


Not bored, slowly they seem to be sorting you out, hope all goes well next week and you can move on. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Then let's go there! xxxooo


Now? Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Now? Xx


My passport is in date. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


so glad you've had a thorough check and are going to see the proper specialist. Hope you now get the best treatment. I agree the NHS is wonderful. Always here for you. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My passport is in date. xx :sm23: :sm23:


See you at the airport xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> See you at the airport xx


Which one? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Which one? xx


Gatwick xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> When does the non-counting start? I'm ready to start candy making today so hope it's today.


1st December to 31 st January inclusive. It's the law.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> 1st December to 31 st January inclusive. It's the law.


Oh Darn, I could have started the non-counting before today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Darn, I could have started the non-counting before today.


You are allowed to carry on till you've used up the days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> You are allowed to carry on till you've used up the days.


Thank you. I'll probably do that.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It turned out great. Candy making is so precise and I don't trust candy thermometers so I'm very vigilant while making the batches. Plus, I'm rusty because I only make candy at Christmas time.


I would be nervous, I have a hard time getting jelly to set let alone candy..


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> so glad you've had a thorough check and are going to see the proper specialist. Hope you now get the best treatment. I agree the NHS is wonderful. Always here for you. Love and hugs xxx


Happy for this news Chris. hugs xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> I would be nervous, I have a hard time getting jelly to set let alone candy..


I spent many years next to Mom as she made the candies each year. She was a pro! We almost never had store bought candy (or anything else besides shoes) so having fantastic homemade candy was always a great treat.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> My dad used to make sweets, couldn't boil an egg but he made wonderful fudge, Turkish delight, coconut ice, toffee and peanut brittle! I still have his recipe book somewhere.


Oh Turkish delight!!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Next up: caramels and divinity and maybe toffee. I have to look up Turkish Delight and coconut ice. My Mom used to make all the above plus turtles, choc. covered cherries, cocont haystacks, peanut buttercups, and cream filled chocolates. I have her recipes and candy molds. I had to type up the hand written recipes as they were a little worse for wear.
> 
> What did your dad use instead of Karo corn syrup for the brittle and toffee?


I would like to try making dark cocoa truffles or rum balls. I think I have to bake a chocolate cake and let it go stale for the rum balls though... if there's enough time I might. I bet homemade turtles are better than bought! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Well I know he wouldn't have had corn syrup, don't think we can get that even now here so probably golden syrup? Hang on, I've just got the book out! He would have stuck rigidly to the recipe which says for Everton toffee:
> 1 lb sugar
> .25 of a pint of milk
> A pinch of cream of tartar
> ...


I'm saving the toffee recipe and I would also like the Turkish Delight please and thank you!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright! First batch of peanut brittle cooling to be broken into nice pieces.


Your peanut brittle looks delightful Jeanette and I bet it tastes so too!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Is it true you shouldn't make candy when it's raining?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> I would like to try making dark cocoa truffles or rum balls. I think I have to bake a chocolate cake and let it go stale for the rum balls though... if there's enough time I might. I bet homemade turtles are better than bought! xoxo


Especially when made with fresh pecans which Mom used to be able to get in FL after she moved there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Your peanut brittle looks delightful Jeanette and I bet it tastes so too!


It is. I have to make another batch. This one won't make it until Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Is it true you shouldn't make candy when it's raining?


Candy doesn't set up well when high humidity of any kind.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are such a sweetheart! I wish someone would come and do my nails, I've just made a dreadful hash of them, no patience. It'll al have to come off again!! :sm09: xxxx


I never do my nails because I would just make a mess of them. I'd come help you out, though! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I knitted these Dorm Boots for my DD for Christmas but my gauge must have been a little off as they came out too small (fit me perfectly!) They only took two afternoons to knit!


They look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright! First batch of peanut brittle cooling to be broken into nice pieces.


Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I never do my nails because I would just make a mess of them. I'd come help you out, though! xxxooo


Hi Pam, I was thinking of you today! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


So glad it's not a clot! Phew, a huge relief. Glad this doctor is working on getting you sorted out and you'll be seeing someone in the Orthopedic department so soon. All good news. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now? Xx


Yes, now!!!!! Would love to join you all there! :sm02:

We decided last night to drive down to visit our DS for Christmas. We plan to leave very, very early on the 22nd and spend one night on the coast and then continue on to the very northern coast of California before heading back north. Going that route we should avoid the mountain passes in southern Oregon that may nor may not be a problem. Will be fun to be on the coast for a couple of days. And more wonderful to spend a couple of days with DS. We'll head back home on Tuesday, the 26th. Looking forward to getting away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> 1st December to 31 st January inclusive. It's the law.


Love that law!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Is it true you shouldn't make candy when it's raining?


I know you shouldn't make divinity when the humidity is up. The last couple of weeks with the dry, cold weather would have been perfect for it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


That's beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Pam, I was thinking of you today! xoxox


That's so nice to hear. I think of you often. Definitely would like to get Mr. Ric up that way before we move away. It's so beautiful up there. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats Mr. J. You did a fantastic job.


Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm so sorry Chris but sometimes, things can be connected, maybe this poorly leg of yours is causing your other problems too. At the weekend when my cystitis was at it's worst, I fell down the black hole and was really depressed but once the ABs kicked in, I felt ok again. Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be well and sending you big healing hugs too!! xxxxxxx


Wishing you are better by the time this is posted.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and -18'C (0'F). Another arctic liner in coat day.
> I was getting emails at work yesterday as mum and DD fought over the coffee maker. Apparently mum tried to use the Keurig again and it malfunctioned for her, so she tried to use DD's new coffee maker, even though mum has her own coffee maker. Frankly, both of them are getting coal from me this Christmas. I could get another Keurig right now, if it wasn't for mum's insistence that it has to be white.
> I managed to start re-knitting the end of the Range shawl. I wrote the backwards part out with the increase on the wrong side (I knew I was going to do that) but I got it all straightened out now and knitting on.


I made the mock cable cowl and the first row said the last of round 1 was knit 6. I tried twice and;l took it out. I think it was knit 4 which I did and it came out ok I should have used a light color as someone mentioned because hunter green is good for my elf green coat but the pattern doesn't show well I haven't been brave enough to wear the elf green coat with the plaid scarf yet. I was too sick to go the the luncheon or the group in the evening where I'd planned to wear the. Oat. Maybe St. Patrick Day ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard any carolers here. Not even in the malls.


I think our country is in a low grade depression due to the politics events. I want to send a few cards but I'm so sick I can't think. I usually write birthdays and Important rememberances on the pocket calendar I live by but it just sits there. No tree up due to boxes I haven't finished. I'm under two blankets and sleeping a lot. My nose runs on and on. Two friends are sick too son wants to go see Star Wars with his friends Sunday so I'm hoping he doesn't catch this and spoil his time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a walk-in session twice a week, sometimes you have to wait but no-one there today so I am now scalped. The lane is fairly passable now just a few flooded areas to swim through, which hopefully will go away by Saturday as someone is coming back for a second viewing, and the viewer on Sunday it would be good if they could get here without drowning. Wouldn't it be great to have two buyers fighting over it? Enjoy your dinner, is it tonight? xxxx


When I bought mine the seller said whoever first offered the price he asked would get it. Made me act really quickly. Good way to get-er-done.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These sound very much like the pecan tassies that I make; made with a crust made with cream cheese. I plan to use this crust recipe for the butter tarts.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trisha-yearwood/bess-londons-pecan-tassies-recipe-2043537


Mmm sounds delicious.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are such a sweetheart! I wish someone would come and do my nails, I've just made a dreadful hash of them, no patience. It'll al have to come off again!! :sm09: xxxx


Mine do better when I put the polish on the right hand first. Not sure why but it does. I use a second coat of a light type which changes the look nicely. When I was young I wore red lipstick and nail polish...no class...and a couple of yeArs ago I met the guy who worked at the meat market and he remembered that.i must have made an impression as my hair was long with bangs and black.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright! First batch of peanut brittle cooling to be broken into nice pieces.


Lovely. But so far away☕


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I knitted these Dorm Boots for my DD for Christmas but my gauge must have been a little off as they came out too small (fit me perfectly!) They only took two afternoons to knit!


Cozy and I like the cheery color. Do you have time to make a larger pair?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


That is awesome!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


Good you had a thorough doctor. Now that you have results you can get help for it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You did not bore us at all!


Nope...you explained it quite well interesting how they come to a diagnosis.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


Great results. My compliments to you both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


Beautiful.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, now!!!!! Would love to join you all there! :sm02:
> 
> We decided last night to drive down to visit our DS for Christmas. We plan to leave very, very early on the 22nd and spend one night on the coast and then continue on to the very northern coast of California before heading back north. Going that route we should avoid the mountain passes in southern Oregon that may nor may not be a problem. Will be fun to be on the coast for a couple of days. And more wonderful to spend a couple of days with DS. We'll head back home on Tuesday, the 26th. Looking forward to getting away. xxxooo


How lovely Pam, enjoy your time


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Congrats Mr. J. You did a fantastic job.


I second that


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Wales. Lots of housework today ready for our viewers, at least having them two days running means only cleaning once. I've never had such a clean house, oh except when we moved last time. Not sure all this cleaning is good for me. Back later when I grab a quick sit-down. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, now!!!!! Would love to join you all there! :sm02:
> 
> We decided last night to drive down to visit our DS for Christmas. We plan to leave very, very early on the 22nd and spend one night on the coast and then continue on to the very northern coast of California before heading back north. Going that route we should avoid the mountain passes in southern Oregon that may nor may not be a problem. Will be fun to be on the coast for a couple of days. And more wonderful to spend a couple of days with DS. We'll head back home on Tuesday, the 26th. Looking forward to getting away. xxxooo


That sounds like a great decision and a lovely break for Christmas, sure you will have a great time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds like a great decision and a lovely break for Christmas, sure you will have a great time. xx


What she said. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Surrey. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks.
Their Christmas concert was great. In the evening he and I had a jamming session playing mandolin, guitar, banjolin and piano. Then we all played cards.
Both his were very tired and didn't wake til 9am.
Now off to have a shower. Catch you later. 
HAPPY Friday xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


Thanks for filling us in, my, no wonder you've been in such pain! I am truly hopeful that now they know why you are in such agony, they can jolly well do something about it, other than filling you up with painkillers! Love you and wishing you well dear, gentle hugs! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I like those! Is the pattern on ravelry?


Here you go Binks! xxxx

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-slippers


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Oh Turkish delight!!!


Would you like the recipe......? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I would like to try making dark cocoa truffles or rum balls. I think I have to bake a chocolate cake and let it go stale for the rum balls though... if there's enough time I might. I bet homemade turtles are better than bought! xoxo


I don't know Turtles, what a re they? I have recipes for truffles too and I don't think dad used cake in them xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Oh dear Chris, that's a lot for you to take on board. I hope that they can do something for you that gives you some relief soon.


 Certainly hope so. Hope you are feel8ng stronger today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not bored, slowly they seem to be sorting you out, hope all goes well next week and you can move on. xx


I am just hoping I can have a much better year next year. We have things planned, lots of special days next year!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> I would like to try making dark cocoa truffles or rum balls. I think I have to bake a chocolate cake and let it go stale for the rum balls though... if there's enough time I might. I bet homemade turtles are better than bought! xoxo


I have only ever made peppermint creams & chocolate truffles. Don't make any now, too much sugar for us.????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'm saving the toffee recipe and I would also like the Turkish Delight please and thank you!


Oops, sorry, I should have read on!!

Hope you can make sense of it, too much to type out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


Wow, that's just wonderful, I bet that made him feel so good and you very proud of him, as am I!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I never do my nails because I would just make a mess of them. I'd come help you out, though! xxxooo


I know!! I'm still practicing with the eyeliner, it's getting better - I think!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, now!!!!! Would love to join you all there! :sm02:
> 
> We decided last night to drive down to visit our DS for Christmas. We plan to leave very, very early on the 22nd and spend one night on the coast and then continue on to the very northern coast of California before heading back north. Going that route we should avoid the mountain passes in southern Oregon that may nor may not be a problem. Will be fun to be on the coast for a couple of days. And more wonderful to spend a couple of days with DS. We'll head back home on Tuesday, the 26th. Looking forward to getting away. xxxooo


What a great idea, I'm sure that will be good for all of you and a nice break from the constant waiting!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


Well MrJ, that looks amazing, it will be very appreciated I'm sure. A real Labour of Love. Showed MrB, he is impressed. He reminded me that he mended our church's bell similar to that. My DD hold her breath every time it's rung in church in case the bell flies off like it did before his repair.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I made the mock cable cowl and the first row said the last of round 1 was knit 6. I tried twice and;l took it out. I think it was knit 4 which I did and it came out ok I should have used a light color as someone mentioned because hunter green is good for my elf green coat but the pattern doesn't show well I haven't been brave enough to wear the elf green coat with the plaid scarf yet. I was too sick to go the the luncheon or the group in the evening where I'd planned to wear the. Oat. Maybe St. Patrick Day ????


Well it would be perfect for that but I think you should wear it anyway, nice and bright when the weather is dull. Hope you are happy with your cowl now and also hope you are feeling better now! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Mine do better when I put the polish on the right hand first. Not sure why but it does. I use a second coat of a light type which changes the look nicely. When I was young I wore red lipstick and nail polish...no class...and a couple of yeArs ago I met the guy who worked at the meat market and he remembered that.i must have made an impression as my hair was long with bangs and black.


I do agree, doing the right hand first works best, they turned out ok in the end but I don't really have nails to be proud of anyway!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Cozy and I like the cheery color. Do you have time to make a larger pair?


Yes I do and I'm starting this afternoon, they are really quick to do. I am betting my granddaughter will want some so I may have to work out how to make a smaller pair too!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Wales. Lots of housework today ready for our viewers, at least having them two days running means only cleaning once. I've never had such a clean house, oh except when we moved last time. Not sure all this cleaning is good for me. Back later when I grab a quick sit-down. xx


I would come and help, willingly but I know what would happen, we'd start nattering and get nothing done!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, now!!!!! Would love to join you all there! :sm02:
> 
> We decided last night to drive down to visit our DS for Christmas. We plan to leave very, very early on the 22nd and spend one night on the coast and then continue on to the very northern coast of California before heading back north. Going that route we should avoid the mountain passes in southern Oregon that may nor may not be a problem. Will be fun to be on the coast for a couple of days. And more wonderful to spend a couple of days with DS. We'll head back home on Tuesday, the 26th. Looking forward to getting away. xxxooo


What a great things to do, I hope you have the best time together, your DS will be thrilled, does he know you are coming?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Wishing you are better by the time this is posted.


Thanks Polly. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I would come and help, willingly but I know what would happen, we'd start nattering and get nothing done!! xxxx :sm23:


Very true, still have dusted and hoovered all through except for hoovering the lounge, will wait until DH gets the logs in tomorrow before I do that, it always looks like a wood yard by the time he's finished. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Very true, still have dusted and hoovered all through except for hoovering the lounge, will wait until DH gets the logs in tomorrow before I do that, it always looks like a wood yard by the time he's finished. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Ooooh, I so hope all this work pays off for you love, you really deserve it!! I'm going to do some sewing now, back later! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for filling us in, my, no wonder you've been in such pain! I am truly hopeful that now they know why you are in such agony, they can jolly well do something about it, other than filling you up with painkillers! Love you and wishing you well dear, gentle hugs! xxxxx


Thank you so much, I feel really blessed to have you all in my life. Today is the first time in a couple of months that I woke up & said I want to go out! So going to supermarket, hopefully get a scooter & then rampage round Sainsbury's! DD is helping at school fair today, she has been everyday doing things. She has decorated Santa's Grotto, which looks great. MrB says she is taking after me as I was always involved. She just phoned & asked if we could get then 144 hot dog rolls, they have been let down by a supplier. I th8nk we may get laughed at!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -16'C (3'F). Snow squalls expected this afternoon, but only 3 cm (1.18") additional snowfall. It's just going to blow.
I started Stuart's socks last night. I had to print off my old notes. I'm using a different yarn this year so we'll see how this yarn behaves. I still have time to get the same yarn that I used last year.
I also picked up some yarn for one of my co-workers. He's a diabetic and has NOT been wearing socks at these temperatures because store-bought socks were cutting off the circulation to his feet and the diabetic socks weren't staying up.
We have a possessed doorbell. It's been going off by itself. (The cold is making the contacts in the button outside, stick) It just went off again.
The opossums have not shown up since the big snowfall. There is a drift in front of the shed at the side of the house, and that is where they normally walk. I think it's too deep for them. We'll have to make a path for them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you so much, I feel really blessed to have you all in my life. Today is the first time in a couple of months that I woke up & said I want to go out! So going to supermarket, hopefully get a scooter & then rampage round Sainsbury's! DD is helping at school fair today, she has been everyday doing things. She has decorated Santa's Grotto, which looks great. MrB says she is taking after me as I was always involved. She just phoned & asked if we could get then 144 hot dog rolls, they have been let down by a supplier. I th8nk we may get laughed at!


I can picture the scooter heaped up with hot dog buns.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do agree, doing the right hand first works best, they turned out ok in the end but I don't really have nails to be proud of anyway!! xxx


I type on the computer all day. My fingernails look like it. And I have to keep them short or I press the wrong keys.
I've only been able to keep clear polish on my fingernails. Everything else looked horrible.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Santaâs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnât even got one decoration up at home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, sorry, I should have read on!!
> 
> Hope you can make sense of it, too much to type out!! xxxx


I don't think I've had Turkish Delight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am just hoping I can have a much better year next year. We have things planned, lots of special days next year!


I wish you a better year next year too. 
You've been sidelined for too long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know Turtles, what a re they? I have recipes for truffles too and I don't think dad used cake in them xx


Turtles are pecans covered with caramel covered with chocolate.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Santaâs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnât even got one decoration up at home.


Magical. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Santaâs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnât even got one decoration up at home.


That looks wonderful. Well done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here you go Binks! xxxx
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-slippers


They are nice looking slippers. Maybe after all the socks....hmm


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks.
> Their Christmas concert was great. In the evening he and I had a jamming session playing mandolin, guitar, banjolin and piano. Then we all played cards.
> Both his were very tired and didn't wake til 9am.
> Now off to have a shower. Catch you later.
> HAPPY Friday xx


That would have been a fun jamming session.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Wales. Lots of housework today ready for our viewers, at least having them two days running means only cleaning once. I've never had such a clean house, oh except when we moved last time. Not sure all this cleaning is good for me. Back later when I grab a quick sit-down. xx


I'm sure all that cleaning is NOT good for you, but if it gets the house sold, that will be good.
I hope your viewings go well and you have multiple bidders.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Mine do better when I put the polish on the right hand first. Not sure why but it does. I use a second coat of a light type which changes the look nicely. When I was young I wore red lipstick and nail polish...no class...and a couple of yeArs ago I met the guy who worked at the meat market and he remembered that.i must have made an impression as my hair was long with bangs and black.


That's great that you were remembered.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure all that cleaning is NOT good for you, but if it gets the house sold, that will be good.
> I hope your viewings go well and you have multiple bidders.


I can dream. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think our country is in a low grade depression due to the politics events. I want to send a few cards but I'm so sick I can't think. I usually write birthdays and Important rememberances on the pocket calendar I live by but it just sits there. No tree up due to boxes I haven't finished. I'm under two blankets and sleeping a lot. My nose runs on and on. Two friends are sick too son wants to go see Star Wars with his friends Sunday so I'm hoping he doesn't catch this and spoil his time.


No sniffles will keep a Star Wars fan away from that movie.
Sorry that you're feeling under the weather. Keep warm, drink lots of fluid and get better soon.
Everyone around me at work is sneezing. So far, I haven't.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I made the mock cable cowl and the first row said the last of round 1 was knit 6. I tried twice and;l took it out. I think it was knit 4 which I did and it came out ok I should have used a light color as someone mentioned because hunter green is good for my elf green coat but the pattern doesn't show well I haven't been brave enough to wear the elf green coat with the plaid scarf yet. I was too sick to go the the luncheon or the group in the evening where I'd planned to wear the. Oat. Maybe St. Patrick Day ????


I have a brown, yellow and cream plaid scarf to wear with my blue coat. I've only wore it once before I got it caught on something. I blame the fringe.
Wear your plaid scarf. Plaid is "In" right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, now!!!!! Would love to join you all there! :sm02:
> 
> We decided last night to drive down to visit our DS for Christmas. We plan to leave very, very early on the 22nd and spend one night on the coast and then continue on to the very northern coast of California before heading back north. Going that route we should avoid the mountain passes in southern Oregon that may nor may not be a problem. Will be fun to be on the coast for a couple of days. And more wonderful to spend a couple of days with DS. We'll head back home on Tuesday, the 26th. Looking forward to getting away. xxxooo


That will be a great drive. I'd love to spend Christmas driving along the coast. I think I'd be the only one in my family that thought that was a good idea.
Have a great time away and a lovely visit with your son.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


I remember a bell like that at my school in Newtonville. I can still hear it ringing. Wonderful.
Mr J did a lovely job. I'm sure the school will appreciate his work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is. I have to make another batch. This one won't make it until Christmas.


That peanut brittle wouldn't last more than a day in this house. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I would like to try making dark cocoa truffles or rum balls. I think I have to bake a chocolate cake and let it go stale for the rum balls though... if there's enough time I might. I bet homemade turtles are better than bought! xoxo


I didn't think the rum balls had a cake base, I thought they were a fudge base? Must have been the rum that clouded my memory. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


It's good that a fresh set of eyes has spotted something that should help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Much better thank you. Yesterday I didn't eat very much. And today for the first time since my operation I've actually enjoyed some food, probably down to DD preparing it for me :sm02:
> Not doing too much, but started to make the house look a little neater than it has been looking.


Keep doing not much until you're healed. The house, in all it's ungloriousness, will still be standing there.
Tell DD to make more food for you, you'll heal faster.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lesson 1. If you live in the middle of the country, always keep wellies in the car!! You are braver than me, I met my fair share of cows on the Cornish footpaths and I never met one that co-operated!!! :sm09:


All you need is a cucumber. The whole herd will follow you. Just don't run with the cucumber or it will become a stampede. Then you won't care how muddy you get as you try to stay ahead of the herd. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to sign off.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> All you need is a cucumber. The whole herd will follow you. Just don't run with the cucumber or it will become a stampede. Then you won't care how muddy you get as you try to stay ahead of the herd. :sm01:


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think our country is in a low grade depression due to the politics events. I want to send a few cards but I'm so sick I can't think. I usually write birthdays and Important rememberances on the pocket calendar I live by but it just sits there. No tree up due to boxes I haven't finished. I'm under two blankets and sleeping a lot. My nose runs on and on. Two friends are sick too son wants to go see Star Wars with his friends Sunday so I'm hoping he doesn't catch this and spoil his time.


Sending you many warm, comforting and healing hugs! I hope you get better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How lovely Pam, enjoy your time


Thank you, Rebecca! We're looking forward to it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks.
> Their Christmas concert was great. In the evening he and I had a jamming session playing mandolin, guitar, banjolin and piano. Then we all played cards.
> Both his were very tired and didn't wake til 9am.
> Now off to have a shower. Catch you later.
> HAPPY Friday xx


What a fun evening! Enjoy your day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know!! I'm still practicing with the eyeliner, it's getting better - I think!!! xxxx


Good for you! Hopefully someone would tell you if it's not! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a great things to do, I hope you have the best time together, your DS will be thrilled, does he know you are coming?


Thank you, Chris! Yes, he does know because we wanted to make sure he was going to be there. He seems to be happy that we're doing that, so it will be good for all of us! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you so much, I feel really blessed to have you all in my life. Today is the first time in a couple of months that I woke up & said I want to go out! So going to supermarket, hopefully get a scooter & then rampage round Sainsbury's! DD is helping at school fair today, she has been everyday doing things. She has decorated Santa's Grotto, which looks great. MrB says she is taking after me as I was always involved. She just phoned & asked if we could get then 144 hot dog rolls, they have been let down by a supplier. I th8nk we may get laughed at!


Good for you for getting out today. I hope you can find that many hot dog rolls in one place! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Santaâs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnât even got one decoration up at home.


That looks great. She's quite talented! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That will be a great drive. I'd love to spend Christmas driving along the coast. I think I'd be the only one in my family that thought that was a good idea.
> Have a great time away and a lovely visit with your son.


Thank you, Mav! One more week to go and looking at the long-range forecast we should have good driving weather. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know Turtles, what a re they? I have recipes for truffles too and I don't think dad used cake in them xx


https://www.thespruce.com/turtle-candy-521053


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Turtles are pecans covered with caramel covered with chocolate.


I pulled the same picture - with all that is offered on the internet, it's funny we chose the same one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All you need is a cucumber. The whole herd will follow you. Just don't run with the cucumber or it will become a stampede. Then you won't care how muddy you get as you try to stay ahead of the herd. :sm01:


I grew up on a farm in a big farming community and have never hear of this trick - I'll have to pass it along to my former classmates, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pam - your Christmas trip sounds like just what the doctor ordered after all you've been through. Have safe travels and a great Christmas.
Josephine - your jam session reminded me of some of my growing up years. My Dad played the tenor saxophone and all of us were part of the band (no orchestra anywhere near us) and cold winter evenings were spent with Dad on saxophone, my two sisters on French Horn, a brother on baritone, and other brothers on alto saxophones. I wasn't old enough to be part of it with my cornet, but it sure was fun. I still get nostalgic whenever I hear a good tenor sax solo. 5 of my brothers ended up playing the saxophone at some time or another.
Chris - hope that the new findings bring you some much needed effective treatment and relief.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - your Christmas trip sounds like just what the doctor ordered after all you've been through. Have safe travels and a great Christmas.
> Josephine - your jam session reminded me of some of my growing up years. My Dad played the tenor saxophone and all of us were part of the band (no orchestra anywhere near us) and cold winter evenings were spent with Dad on saxophone, my two sisters on French Horn, a brother on baritone, and other brothers on alto saxophones. I wasn't old enough to be part of it with my cornet, but it sure was fun. I still get nostalgic whenever I hear a good tenor sax solo. 5 of my brothers ended up playing the saxophone at some time or another.
> Chris - hope that the new findings bring you some much needed effective treatment and relief.


Thanks, Jeanette. It will be fun to get away for a few days and to see DS, too. A bonus! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Love that law!!! xxxooo


I made it up, good one isn't it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> I made it up, good one isn't it?


 :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here you go Binks! xxxx
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-slippers


They look brilliant xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening to you all, thank you yet again for all your messages to me, I am so lucky to have you in my life.
> Went to hospital at 8.30 this morning with my DD. saw a great Dr who looked as though he had just left school. He was really thorough asked so many question & really listened to me. He thought it may be a DVT like my GP. anyway had a scan on my leg & there were NO clots. I was then sent to x-ray on my hips, knee & my foot. When I got back to the Dr he said I have Osteo Arthritis in all my joints which he said can cause swelling, but he thinks most of the problem is caused by my spine problem which I thought it was. After all that he told me I have a problem with my knee! I have some pieces of bone broken off of my knee cap. He went off to the the Orthopaedic dept to show them my x-ray & they want to see me next week. Have you fallen asleep yet? So that's what happened to me today, all I can say how much I appreciated the NHS today, I certainly had a share today.. sorry to bore you but some of you asked. Love to you all.


we asked because we wanted to know. Thank you for being so specific. I wonder what they can do about bits of broken bone; hopefully remove them, but what do they do about the missing bit? Do keep us posted.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> How I agree, I'll keep taking the tablets!


Please do. I want to see your smiling face when we next eventually meet up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Is it true you shouldn't make candy when it's raining?


The only times you shouldn't make candy are when you're giving birth or dead.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


What a wonderful old bell. Well done Mr J.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.thespruce.com/turtle-candy-521053


They look great, love pecans.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - your Christmas trip sounds like just what the doctor ordered after all you've been through. Have safe travels and a great Christmas.
> Josephine - your jam session reminded me of some of my growing up years. My Dad played the tenor saxophone and all of us were part of the band (no orchestra anywhere near us) and cold winter evenings were spent with Dad on saxophone, my two sisters on French Horn, a brother on baritone, and other brothers on alto saxophones. I wasn't old enough to be part of it with my cornet, but it sure was fun. I still get nostalgic whenever I hear a good tenor sax solo. 5 of my brothers ended up playing the saxophone at some time or another.
> Chris - hope that the new findings bring you some much needed effective treatment and relief.


Love the so7nd of you family all playing together, what a great memory. Thank you for message


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Please do. I want to see your smiling face when we next eventually meet up.


I so so want to meet up with you next year. I have missed everyth8ng this year. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you so much, I feel really blessed to have you all in my life. Today is the first time in a couple of months that I woke up & said I want to go out! So going to supermarket, hopefully get a scooter & then rampage round Sainsbury's! DD is helping at school fair today, she has been everyday doing things. She has decorated Santa's Grotto, which looks great. MrB says she is taking after me as I was always involved. She just phoned & asked if we could get then 144 hot dog rolls, they have been let down by a supplier. I th8nk we may get laughed at!


One of the pleasures of getting involved in things is the silly things that go wrong. I would have loved to see you in the supermarket queue with 144 hot dog rolls.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -16'C (3'F). Snow squalls expected this afternoon, but only 3 cm (1.18") additional snowfall. It's just going to blow.
> I started Stuart's socks last night. I had to print off my old notes. I'm using a different yarn this year so we'll see how this yarn behaves. I still have time to get the same yarn that I used last year.
> I also picked up some yarn for one of my co-workers. He's a diabetic and has NOT been wearing socks at these temperatures because store-bought socks were cutting off the circulation to his feet and the diabetic socks weren't staying up.
> We have a possessed doorbell. It's been going off by itself. (The cold is making the contacts in the button outside, stick) It just went off again.
> The opossums have not shown up since the big snowfall. There is a drift in front of the shed at the side of the house, and that is where they normally walk. I think it's too deep for them. We'll have to make a path for them.


Our doorbell often rings when the rain is in the wrong direction.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Santaâs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnât even got one decoration up at home.


Priorities Mother, priorities!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Haven’t said this for ages but I have had a great day. Went to the supermarket & asked the lady about the rolls, 12 large packets, she stripped the shelf . A few mins later my DDs friend arrived to buy them. I saw 2 old friends there so had a chat with them. After a very long Shop got back to the car & realised I had forgotten what I really needed. Lots of cuddles with our baby this afternoon he is such fun. Have a good evening everyone


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so so want to meet up with you next year. I have missed everyth8ng this year. Xx


The second half of this year has run away with me. I really need a get-together soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Haven't said this for ages but I have had a great day. Went to the supermarket & asked the lady about the rolls, 12 large packets, she stripped the shelf . A few mins later my DDs friend arrived to buy them. I saw 2 old friends there so had a chat with them. After a very long Shop got back to the car & realised I had forgotten what I really needed. Lots of cuddles with our baby this afternoon he is such fun. Have a good evening everyone


Chris, I can feel the happiness in your words. I am so pleased it has been a good day for you. Keep it up!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Haven't said this for ages but I have had a great day. Went to the supermarket & asked the lady about the rolls, 12 large packets, she stripped the shelf . A few mins later my DDs friend arrived to buy them. I saw 2 old friends there so had a chat with them. After a very long Shop got back to the car & realised I had forgotten what I really needed. Lots of cuddles with our baby this afternoon he is such fun. Have a good evening everyone


You really do sound brighter today, long may it last and we can all meet up some time next year. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -16'C (3'F). Snow squalls expected this afternoon, but only 3 cm (1.18") additional snowfall. It's just going to blow.
> I started Stuart's socks last night. I had to print off my old notes. I'm using a different yarn this year so we'll see how this yarn behaves. I still have time to get the same yarn that I used last year.
> I also picked up some yarn for one of my co-workers. He's a diabetic and has NOT been wearing socks at these temperatures because store-bought socks were cutting off the circulation to his feet and the diabetic socks weren't staying up.
> We have a possessed doorbell. It's been going off by itself. (The cold is making the contacts in the button outside, stick) It just went off again.
> The opossums have not shown up since the big snowfall. There is a drift in front of the shed at the side of the house, and that is where they normally walk. I think it's too deep for them. We'll have to make a path for them.


Hi Nitzy, good luck with getting those sock done, how long will they take you? I still have trouble getting my head around your temperatures, -16C!!!! Keep warm dear and stay safe!! On behalf of the opossums, I thank you! xxxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I type on the computer all day. My fingernails look like it. And I have to keep them short or I press the wrong keys.
> I've only been able to keep clear polish on my fingernails. Everything else looked horrible.


Mine is chipping already AND I used top coat!! :sm14: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Santaâs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnât even got one decoration up at home.


Aw, that looks beautiful, I hope Father Christmas looks as good as the room!! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oops, sorry, I should have read on!!
> 
> Hope you can make sense of it, too much to type out!! xxxx


Thank you dearest! Thank you very much! xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think I've had Turkish Delight.


It was my mum's favourite, very sweet and sticky but delish!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Turtles are pecans covered with caramel covered with chocolate.


Oooh, yeah!!! :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Chris, I can feel the happiness in your words. I am so pleased it has been a good day for you. Keep it up!


Ditto, you're happiness warms my heart. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Our doorbell often rings when the rain is in the wrong direction.


That's quirky!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> Great results. My compliments to you both.


Thank you Polly and sisters! It's great having a wood worker for a DH as he's constructed me weaving, spinning accessories at different times, it has it's perks!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Had a lazy breakfast with the gks.
> Their Christmas concert was great. In the evening he and I had a jamming session playing mandolin, guitar, banjolin and piano. Then we all played cards.
> Both his were very tired and didn't wake til 9am.
> Now off to have a shower. Catch you later.
> HAPPY Friday xx


I didn't know you played strings... a woman of many talents! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oops, sorry, I should have read on!!
> 
> Hope you can make sense of it, too much to type out!! xxxx


Was this your mother's cook book?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I made it up, good one isn't it?


It's even better than the law of broken biscuits not containing calories :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They look brilliant xx


I've popped them into my library ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Well MrJ, that looks amazing, it will be very appreciated I'm sure. A real Labour of Love. Showed MrB, he is impressed. He reminded me that he mended our church's bell similar to that. My DD hold her breath every time it's rung in church in case the bell flies off like it did before his repair.


It has such beautiful resonance Chris. He took it to show his Dr. The Dr said he'd better not ring it incase the staff thought there was a fire! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No sniffles will keep a Star Wars fan away from that movie.
> Sorry that you're feeling under the weather. Keep warm, drink lots of fluid and get better soon.
> Everyone around me at work is sneezing. So far, I haven't.


We are seeing it next week and thought about seeing it at the Imax theatre but it's triple the price!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Haven't said this for ages but I have had a great day. Went to the supermarket & asked the lady about the rolls, 12 large packets, she stripped the shelf . A few mins later my DDs friend arrived to buy them. I saw 2 old friends there so had a chat with them. After a very long Shop got back to the car & realised I had forgotten what I really needed. Lots of cuddles with our baby this afternoon he is such fun. Have a good evening everyone


Brilliant


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All you need is a cucumber. The whole herd will follow you. Just don't run with the cucumber or it will become a stampede. Then you won't care how muddy you get as you try to stay ahead of the herd. :sm01:


A cucumber? That's surprising!!! Are your cats scared of cucumbers? xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> SantaÃ¢ÂÂs grotto. DD painted the fireplace & the picture on the wall. She then decorated the room....she hasnÃ¢ÂÂt even got one decoration up at home.


You're room is so festive, I love it! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I remember a bell like that at my school in Newtonville. I can still hear it ringing. Wonderful.
> Mr J did a lovely job. I'm sure the school will appreciate his work.


The nuns at my convent only let deserving students ring the bell.... I didn't see it too often. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Chris! Yes, he does know because we wanted to make sure he was going to be there. He seems to be happy that we're doing that, so it will be good for all of us! xxxooo


I have my son in Vietnam subtly trying to lure me out there as their pool is now finished and the temperature is around 23'C. I'm a little bit tempted but only a little bit at the moment!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't think the rum balls had a cake base, I thought they were a fudge base? Must have been the rum that clouded my memory. :sm01:


That's because the rum turns it into fudge silly! :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm11: :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> All you need is a cucumber. The whole herd will follow you. Just don't run with the cucumber or it will become a stampede. Then you won't care how muddy you get as you try to stay ahead of the herd. :sm01:


And it does the opposite to cats... they freak! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> The only times you shouldn't make candy are when you're giving birth or dead.


I'll remember that, wise Saxy! xoxox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I met up with my colleagues for lunch today as school finished at lunch time for Christmas. I received lots of lovely gifts from the children. Oh and June I had a fish finger sandwiche for lunch :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It's even better than the law of broken biscuits not containing calories :sm09:


Of course they don't, just like a plate of something contains no calories unless you eat the plate.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.thespruce.com/turtle-candy-521053


Ok, thanks, they look delicious!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They look brilliant xx


Thank you dear, they are very warm on the tootsies too!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you dearest! Thank you very much! xoxox


Now go on and make my daddy proud!!! Not a raven but maybe it's baby brother!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> That's quirky!!


Not really - water in the electrics.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Was this your mother's cook book?


No, this one was my dad's!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I met up with my colleagues for lunch today as school finished at lunch time for Christmas. I received lots of lovely gifts from the children. Oh and June I had a fish finger sandwiche for lunch :sm24:


Oh yummy, I could just eat one now!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here you go Binks! xxxx
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-slippers


Thank you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I didn't know you played strings... a woman of many talents! xoxox


Best hidden. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I met up with my colleagues for lunch today as school finished at lunch time for Christmas. I received lots of lovely gifts from the children. Oh and June I had a fish finger sandwiche for lunch :sm24:


Not sure if anyone else saw it but on Kirstie's Handmade Christmas teatime your DD biscuit company was on it showing how to decorate biscuits. Someone also called Rebecca, not your daughter by any chance? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from my DDs house. PM and I went shopping this morning. Then a quick lunch and off to the care home to sing carols and Christmas song. We had a very appreciative audience including a lady who will be 102 in April. They all joined in with the singing and we finished with mince pies and mulled wine.
Now looking after the gks while their parents go to a retirement party for DDs headmistress.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from my DDs house. PM and I went shopping this morning. Then a quick lunch and off to the care home to sing carols and Christmas song. We had a very appreciative audience including a lady who will be 102 in April. They all joined in with the singing and we finished with mince pies and mulled wine.
> Now looking after the gks while their parents go to a retirement party for DDs headmistress.


A successful evening then. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. I'm back at family,s. I've told them I'm coming no more until Christmas. I need to land a while!
The roof man was seen at our house this morning, I was oblivious and fast asleep until after ten. I was still wide awake at 3am. I'm not doing very well sometimes. I put the light out because I'll have been nodding of to sleep then the mind starts working overtime
I had to throw Alberts roses out yesterday and they'd only been on his memorial vase since Sunday. The ice and snow had just ruined them. I'll get him some fresh.

I'm dreading Christmas but I'm willing to give it my best shot. I think I'm trying to kid myself when I tell the kids well get through.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a hole in your roof this whole time? I thought that was looked after a while back, or was that just a temporary fix.


Just a temp fix. This roofer is elusive. Didn't come back today. I don't know if I'll notice it's done as I can't see where it is. Good job I've heard they are v trustworthy. I think we had him a few years back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it would be lovely to have 'em fighting - but maybe not literally!! I hope everything is perfect when your viewer and re-viewer visit, it would be so lovely to know you won't split another log, ever!! Yes, out to dine tonight, it's a very posh burger bar in Eltham but they play some great music and don't seem to mind if we get up and dance!! xxxxx


Is it like the music you,purple and me like in mr chippy? We sing there don't we..aw such memories.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm back at family,s. I've told them I'm coming no more until Christmas. I need to land a while!
> The roof man was seen at our house this morning, I was oblivious and fast asleep until after ten. I was still wide awake at 3am. I'm not doing very well sometimes. I put the light out because I'll have been nodding of to sleep then the mind starts working overtime
> I had to throw Alberts roses out yesterday and they'd only been on his memorial vase since Sunday. The ice and snow had just ruined them. I'll get him some fresh.
> 
> I'm dreading Christmas but I'm willing to give it my best shot. I think I'm trying to kid myself when I tell the kids well get through.


Sorry the flowers didn't last long. I am sure you will get through Christmas, it's another 'first ' for you and it will be different. Remember we will all be holding you hand. Sending lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's nothing wrong with the way you look. :sm24: Oh I forgot to mention when we came home this morning what should be standing at the bottom of our drive in the lane stood - no not a sheep we've gone bigger - a cow. They had managed to break the string holding the gate closed and open it. Luckily only two had started venturing out, so had to get them back in the field. Then try and reach the gate through a quagmire of mud, slush and some very unmentionable stuff did manage it eventually, not sure my expensive boots will recover. xxxx :sm16:


Lets hope they don't come visiting when your viewers are at your house. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is it like the music you,purple and me like in mr chippy? We sing there don't we..aw such memories.


Have to do it again some time. Great music and fish and chips xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Lets hope they don't come visiting when your viewers are at your house. X


Told the farmer they were out when he came up next and he is going to move them in the next couple days so hopefully no chance of that, at least we've got a cattle grid. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Have to do it again some time. Great music and fish and chips xx


Where and when, tell us more please. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr. J. has been working on a handle for this vintage school bell. It came from a catholic school run by the Grey Nuns in Alberta and is now returning back to the school that is celebrating it's 75th anniversary. He spent a week downstairs ( I was a woodworkers widow for a time) doing prototypes and finally came up with this. He found the fitting for the top of the handle downstairs as well. Amazing for a person with the challenges he has now and also that he hasn't touched the lathe in 2 years. When you are doing something you love though, magic happens!


What a wonderful thing to happen. Every now and then life surprises us. I'm so pleased for you and mr j


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Now go on and make my daddy proud!!! Not a raven but maybe it's baby brother!!! xxxxx


He must of been a very fine man to attract such a fine bird! Um... could you tell me where to find rose water, it's not something I normally keep in my pantry. :sm06:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> What a wonderful thing to happen. Every now and then life surprises us. I'm so pleased for you and mr j


That is so true. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm back at family,s. I've told them I'm coming no more until Christmas. I need to land a while!
> The roof man was seen at our house this morning, I was oblivious and fast asleep until after ten. I was still wide awake at 3am. I'm not doing very well sometimes. I put the light out because I'll have been nodding of to sleep then the mind starts working overtime
> I had to throw Alberts roses out yesterday and they'd only been on his memorial vase since Sunday. The ice and snow had just ruined them. I'll get him some fresh.
> 
> I'm dreading Christmas but I'm willing to give it my best shot. I think I'm trying to kid myself when I tell the kids well get through.


It it gets tough, think of us... we're right her beside you. ❤ xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Best hidden. Xx


Practice makes perfect. ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

We had a lovely lunch at the neighbours, clam chowder (applause!) and biscuits with poppy seed lemon loaf for dessert. Mr. J. is now snoring in his chair with his stomach happy! Me.. I don't feel like cooking dinner now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> We had a lovely lunch at the neighbours, clam chowder (applause!) and biscuits with poppy seed lemon loaf for dessert. Mr. J. is now snoring in his chair with his stomach happy! Me.. I don't feel like cooking dinner now.


After clam chowder I'm not surprised you don't want to cook. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> We had a lovely lunch at the neighbours, clam chowder (applause!) and biscuits with poppy seed lemon loaf for dessert. Mr. J. is now snoring in his chair with his stomach happy! Me.. I don't feel like cooking dinner now.


Perhaps just a quick snack will do? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Chris, I can feel the happiness in your words. I am so pleased it has been a good day for you. Keep it up!


That is what I was thinking!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm back at family,s. I've told them I'm coming no more until Christmas. I need to land a while!
> The roof man was seen at our house this morning, I was oblivious and fast asleep until after ten. I was still wide awake at 3am. I'm not doing very well sometimes. I put the light out because I'll have been nodding of to sleep then the mind starts working overtime
> I had to throw Alberts roses out yesterday and they'd only been on his memorial vase since Sunday. The ice and snow had just ruined them. I'll get him some fresh.
> 
> I'm dreading Christmas but I'm willing to give it my best shot. I think I'm trying to kid myself when I tell the kids well get through.


Sending you and the rest of the family many warm and comforting hugs and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps just a quick snack will do? xx


I was going to suggest the same thing. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have been busy o the hat and finished it......the answers NO I wouldn't make another it reeeaally hurt my hands working that stitch.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Just off the needles and I really don't like it don't know where I went wrong at, if I had to guess I would say the cable section but I couldn't figure it out so I should have decreased more, oh well.....don't think I will make another one of these either which is a shame since I bought my yarn for it...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been busy o the hat and finished it......the answers NO I wouldn't make another it reeeaally hurt my hands working that stitch.


Those look awesome sis! Great job! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just off the needles and I really don't like it don't know where I went wrong at, if I had to guess I would say the cable section but I couldn't figure it out so I should have decreased more, oh well.....don't think I will make another one of these either which is a shame since I bought my yarn for it...


The colors turned out great, don't know why you don't like it. . Other than the pattern gave you some fits lol. Oh well you'll find one you like for your yarn.. just read the pattern first to see if you want to do it lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So D's and his room mate aren't getting along. Guess who is moving back home for the holidays. Can you say bye bye sewing room again lol. Not that I care. He's more important to me than a sewing room.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if anyone else saw it but on Kirstie's Handmade Christmas teatime your DD biscuit company was on it showing how to decorate biscuits. Someone also called Rebecca, not your daughter by any chance? xx


No not my DD. DD watched the program and was disappointed, she said that the Rebecca in question doesn't work where all the icers work. She reconned that she works in one of the two shops and they didn't do the icing as they do it at DD place of work. In the shops they do icing workshops for the public to do, so I suspect they show the public a different way.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm back at family,s. I've told them I'm coming no more until Christmas. I need to land a while!
> The roof man was seen at our house this morning, I was oblivious and fast asleep until after ten. I was still wide awake at 3am. I'm not doing very well sometimes. I put the light out because I'll have been nodding of to sleep then the mind starts working overtime
> I had to throw Alberts roses out yesterday and they'd only been on his memorial vase since Sunday. The ice and snow had just ruined them. I'll get him some fresh.
> 
> I'm dreading Christmas but I'm willing to give it my best shot. I think I'm trying to kid myself when I tell the kids well get through.


I say tell them you are not looking forward to Christmas, you may well find that they feel the same and so together you can make the day a new way to get through it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been busy o the hat and finished it......the answers NO I wouldn't make another it reeeaally hurt my hands working that stitch.


Nice work Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just off the needles and I really don't like it don't know where I went wrong at, if I had to guess I would say the cable section but I couldn't figure it out so I should have decreased more, oh well.....don't think I will make another one of these either which is a shame since I bought my yarn for it...


It looks nice from the picture, but I know what you mean about not wanting to do another. Leave the yarn in your stash a while and it will eventually take shape in your head in the form of something else you want to do


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> So D's and his room mate aren't getting along. Guess who is moving back home for the holidays. Can you say bye bye sewing room again lol. Not that I care. He's more important to me than a sewing room.


It's nice to know you have him home for another Christmas :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, our lane should be very interesting this morning, all the flooded bits will probably be frozen solid. Got our second time viewer at 12 noon so must get all the wood bits off the floor once DH has got the logs in and tidy up the kitchen, then I think I am ready for him. Back later after I've done my chores, have a good day, it's Saturday after all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, our lane should be very interesting this morning, all the flooded bits will probably be frozen solid. Got our second time viewer at 12 noon so must get all the wood bits off the floor once DH has got the logs in and tidy up the kitchen, then I think I am ready for him. Back later after I've done my chores, have a good day, it's Saturday after all. xx


Keeping everything crossed again. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> He must of been a very fine man to attract such a fine bird! Um... could you tell me where to find rose water, it's not something I normally keep in my pantry. :sm06:


Nor mine!! Over here, I would try the pharmacy, hope you can find some! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm back at family,s. I've told them I'm coming no more until Christmas. I need to land a while!
> The roof man was seen at our house this morning, I was oblivious and fast asleep until after ten. I was still wide awake at 3am. I'm not doing very well sometimes. I put the light out because I'll have been nodding of to sleep then the mind starts working overtime
> I had to throw Alberts roses out yesterday and they'd only been on his memorial vase since Sunday. The ice and snow had just ruined them. I'll get him some fresh.
> 
> I'm dreading Christmas but I'm willing to give it my best shot. I think I'm trying to kid myself when I tell the kids well get through.


Just take it hour by hour if necessary and retire for some private time if it will help. You can do this girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is it like the music you,purple and me like in mr chippy? We sing there don't we..aw such memories.


Yes, usually just like that! However, I think we started too late because we weren't inebriated enough to dance and the music wasn't loud enough. Not one of my best nights out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Told the farmer they were out when he came up next and he is going to move them in the next couple days so hopefully no chance of that, at least we've got a cattle grid. xx


Is it the same farmer that owns the sheep, cos if it is, you've got no chance love?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> He must of been a very fine man to attract such a fine bird! Um... could you tell me where to find rose water, it's not something I normally keep in my pantry. :sm06:


This might help!! xxxx

https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Rosewater


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes, usually just like that! However, I think we started too late because we weren't inebriated enough to dance and the music wasn't loud enough. Not one of my best nights out!! xxxx


Oh what a shame and you were looking forward to it, still I bet you had a good natter. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Is it the same farmer that owns the sheep, cos if it is, you've got no chance love?!!! :sm23: xxxx


No a different one who is always grateful when we tell him what is happening up here as he lives down at the beginning of the lane, and always rectifies the problem straight away. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been busy o the hat and finished it......the answers NO I wouldn't make another it reeeaally hurt my hands working that stitch.


Both are really lovely though! I can sympathise about the sore hands, I am on my fourth dorm boot and I am knitting with doubled Aran, ouch!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just off the needles and I really don't like it don't know where I went wrong at, if I had to guess I would say the cable section but I couldn't figure it out so I should have decreased more, oh well.....don't think I will make another one of these either which is a shame since I bought my yarn for it...


Have you blocked it at all? Might make all the difference, you've put a lot of work into that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> So D's and his room mate aren't getting along. Guess who is moving back home for the holidays. Can you say bye bye sewing room again lol. Not that I care. He's more important to me than a sewing room.


Absolutely and you'll be too busy enjoying yourself to sew!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, our lane should be very interesting this morning, all the flooded bits will probably be frozen solid. Got our second time viewer at 12 noon so must get all the wood bits off the floor once DH has got the logs in and tidy up the kitchen, then I think I am ready for him. Back later after I've done my chores, have a good day, it's Saturday after all. xx


Looking forward to hearing a positive post-viewing report!! Good luck love!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. Nothing planned for today and that's a first for a while. Except I do have a few emails to write.
I am sure I will find something to occupy me.

Have a good week end. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just off the needles and I really don't like it don't know where I went wrong at, if I had to guess I would say the cable section but I couldn't figure it out so I should have decreased more, oh well.....don't think I will make another one of these either which is a shame since I bought my yarn for it...


You have been busy. What a lovely lot of knitting. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> So D's and his room mate aren't getting along. Guess who is moving back home for the holidays. Can you say bye bye sewing room again lol. Not that I care. He's more important to me than a sewing room.


Sorry he's not getting on with his room mate, but nice to have him home for Christmas. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where and when, tell us more please. xx


A lovely fish and chip shop in York April last year with Mav. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I have missed reading some of your posts, but on catching up I see the lovely bell that Trish's Mr J made a new handle for and June's dad, was that at Butlins? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK off to tackle emails. Catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think I have missed reading some of your posts, but on catching up I see the lovely bell that Trish's Mr J made a new handle for and June's dad, was that at Butlins? xx


Yes, it was!! 1972! Such a lovely man, miss him every day!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was!! 1972! Such a lovely man, miss him every day!! xxxx


I miss my Dad too, especially at the moment. He died on 20 December 14 yrs ago and I am playing my mandolin he bought me for my 9th Christmas, LM has shown an interest in it and GK is playing the banjolin. Shades of the past as my Dad was in a mandolin banjo band with his Dad. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I miss my Dad too, especially at the moment. He died on 20 December 14 yrs ago and I am playing my mandolin he bought me for my 9th Christmas, LM has shown an interest in it and GK is playing the banjolin. Shades of the past as my Dad was in a mandolin banjo band with his Dad. xx


Aw, lovely story! My dad has been gone for almost 37 years, didn't play an instrument and was tone deaf but it didn't stop him singing!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, lovely story! My dad has been gone for almost 37 years, didn't play an instrument and was tone deaf but it didn't stop him singing!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


Good for him. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just off the needles and I really don't like it don't know where I went wrong at, if I had to guess I would say the cable section but I couldn't figure it out so I should have decreased more, oh well.....don't think I will make another one of these either which is a shame since I bought my yarn for it...


Your work is very nice. Cables will make it pull in and make that section a bit narrower. Is that what is bothering you?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, our lane should be very interesting this morning, all the flooded bits will probably be frozen solid. Got our second time viewer at 12 noon so must get all the wood bits off the floor once DH has got the logs in and tidy up the kitchen, then I think I am ready for him. Back later after I've done my chores, have a good day, it's Saturday after all. xx


Morning. I envy you having a tidy house. The elves seem to come out at night and make a big mess. Sounds very interested if he is returning for a second viewing. Good luck with making the sale. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty and sunny Surrey. Nothing planned for today and that's a first for a while. Except I do have a few emails to write.
> I am sure I will find something to occupy me.
> 
> Have a good week end. xx


Morning. Hoping an unplanned event brings you joy on your frosty and sunny day. It is always nice to have a day to sit back relax and breath.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping an unplanned event brings you joy on your frosty and sunny day. It is always nice to have a day to sit back relax and breath.


I shall make the most of it. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been busy o the hat and finished it......the answers NO I wouldn't make another it reeeaally hurt my hands working that stitch.


Great hat and socks! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I say tell them you are not looking forward to Christmas, you may well find that they feel the same and so together you can make the day a new way to get through it.


That's a great suggestion, Rebecca. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's nice to know you have him home for another Christmas :sm24:


That's a really good way to look at it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, usually just like that! However, I think we started too late because we weren't inebriated enough to dance and the music wasn't loud enough. Not one of my best nights out!! xxxx


Oh, that's disappointing for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off in a bit for an early morning coffee with one of my friends. Got the hotels all sorted out for our trip, so that's out of the way. Mr. Ric and I sat down and figured out our driving itinerary so I could get the hotels sorted out. Phew! And, it looks like the weather will be good for us (at least in the beginning), so that's a relief. Hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Aw, lovely story! My dad has been gone for almost 37 years, didn't play an instrument and was tone deaf but it didn't stop him singing!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


All daughters seem to miss their Dads so much, lost mine in Dec. 41 years ago and still want and need him. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well our viewer has now gone, having spent nearly two hours going round everywhere, he brought his son with him this time and have been up in the roof and taking photos left, right and centre. Now all we can do is sit and wait to see if he puts an offer in. Now getting ready for our viewer tomorrow, this one isn't until 4pm so will be able to have dinner before he gets here. Hope he's not late or we'll be going round the garden by torchlight. Hope he brings his wellies as well as we still have quite a bit of snow on the lawns. Now going to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day, what's left of it. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off in a bit for an early morning coffee with one of my friends. Got the hotels all sorted out for our trip, so that's out of the way. Mr. Ric and I sat down and figured out our driving itinerary so I could get the hotels sorted out. Phew! And, it looks like the weather will be good for us (at least in the beginning), so that's a relief. Hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I imagine that you are getting excited about your trip now, enjoy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewer has now gone, having spent nearly two hours going round everywhere, he brought his son with him this time and have been up in the roof and taking photos left, right and centre. Now all we can do is sit and wait to see if he puts an offer in. Now getting ready for our viewer tomorrow, this one isn't until 4pm so will be able to have dinner before he gets here. Hope he's not late or we'll be going round the garden by torchlight. Hope he brings his wellies as well as we still have quite a bit of snow on the lawns. Now going to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day, what's left of it. xx


Hope he doesn't leave you dangling for long before he puts you out of your misery but better still that you get the right answer!! Xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Nor mine!! Over here, I would try the pharmacy, hope you can find some! Xxxx


According to mr Google they sell it in Tesco. I'll look next time I'm there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewer has now gone, having spent nearly two hours going round everywhere, he brought his son with him this time and have been up in the roof and taking photos left, right and centre. Now all we can do is sit and wait to see if he puts an offer in. Now getting ready for our viewer tomorrow, this one isn't until 4pm so will be able to have dinner before he gets here. Hope he's not late or we'll be going round the garden by torchlight. Hope he brings his wellies as well as we still have quite a bit of snow on the lawns. Now going to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day, what's left of it. xx


Still got everything crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looks nice from the picture, but I know what you mean about not wanting to do another. Leave the yarn in your stash a while and it will eventually take shape in your head in the form of something else you want to do


I might use the yarn to make my great niece an Andrea Mowery so faded I think is the name of it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have you blocked it at all? Might make all the difference, you've put a lot of work into that!! xxxx


No I haven't yet...the problem is the cast off is huge and I even did some decreases so I don't want that to grow anymore, it is a lovely pattern and so soft and squishy just not happy about the finished edge.... :sm16: I don't know maybe I would have to do way more decreases if I make one for myself!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope he doesn't leave you dangling for long before he puts you out of your misery but better still that you get the right answer!! Xxxx


The estate agents will probably ring him on Monday to see how it went. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> So D's and his room mate aren't getting along. Guess who is moving back home for the holidays. Can you say bye bye sewing room again lol. Not that I care. He's more important to me than a sewing room.


Happy for you! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Nor mine!! Over here, I would try the pharmacy, hope you can find some! Xxxx


I just thought of something, the loose tea shop makes blends with rose petals, I shall go see how they can help! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> This might help!! xxxx
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Rosewater


Thank you, I'll be ready next time with my own homemade from my rugosa's. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewer has now gone, having spent nearly two hours going round everywhere, he brought his son with him this time and have been up in the roof and taking photos left, right and centre. Now all we can do is sit and wait to see if he puts an offer in. Now getting ready for our viewer tomorrow, this one isn't until 4pm so will be able to have dinner before he gets here. Hope he's not late or we'll be going round the garden by torchlight. Hope he brings his wellies as well as we still have quite a bit of snow on the lawns. Now going to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day, what's left of it. xx


Sounds like the guy is really interested. Keeping my fingers crossed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I imagine that you are getting excited about your trip now, enjoy


I am and thankfully my week this coming week is fairly low-key so have time to get my house in order before we go. I always like to come home to a clean house. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No I haven't yet...the problem is the cast off is huge and I even did some decreases so I don't want that to grow anymore, it is a lovely pattern and so soft and squishy just not happy about the finished edge.... :sm16: I don't know maybe I would have to do way more decreases if I make one for myself!


Maybe you could do a row or two of crochet after you do the bind-off. It's lovely, though, the way it is. 
xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I think I have missed reading some of your posts, but on catching up I see the lovely bell that Trish's Mr J made a new handle for and June's dad, was that at Butlins? xx


Photo from the neighbour, Mr. J has been having a good week.. craft does wonders for the spirit and mind. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Photo from the neighbour, Mr. J has been having a good week.. craft does wonders for the spirit and mind. xoxox


Great photo and so glad he (and you) has had a good week. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I miss my Dad too, especially at the moment. He died on 20 December 14 yrs ago and I am playing my mandolin he bought me for my 9th Christmas, LM has shown an interest in it and GK is playing the banjolin. Shades of the past as my Dad was in a mandolin banjo band with his Dad. xx


Music in our family stopped when my grandmother passed, she had conservatory piano and could play any instrument under the sun. She was a woodworker and made a full size xylophone in perfect pitch. I still have a small accordion that belonged to her. She was the church organist for 40 yrs and quit when she was in her late 80's. You are so lucky your Dad passed on music to you! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo and so glad he (and you) has had a good week. xxxooo


The love of my life. Thanks Pam hope you and Mr. Ric are having a good one too! xox


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, our lane should be very interesting this morning, all the flooded bits will probably be frozen solid. Got our second time viewer at 12 noon so must get all the wood bits off the floor once DH has got the logs in and tidy up the kitchen, then I think I am ready for him. Back later after I've done my chores, have a good day, it's Saturday after all. xx


I hope your viewer fell in love with the house.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Aw, lovely story! My dad has been gone for almost 37 years, didn't play an instrument and was tone deaf but it didn't stop him singing!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


My Dad used to sing Waltzing Matilda every morning in his old Ford truck driving me to school... I know it by heart. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewer has now gone, having spent nearly two hours going round everywhere, he brought his son with him this time and have been up in the roof and taking photos left, right and centre. Now all we can do is sit and wait to see if he puts an offer in. Now getting ready for our viewer tomorrow, this one isn't until 4pm so will be able to have dinner before he gets here. Hope he's not late or we'll be going round the garden by torchlight. Hope he brings his wellies as well as we still have quite a bit of snow on the lawns. Now going to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day, what's left of it. xx


Maybe you'll have a bidding war... it's happening out here. Good luck! xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All daughters seem to miss their Dads so much, lost mine in Dec. 41 years ago and still want and need him. xxxx


Sadly I hardly remember my Dad; Just long khaki legs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Photo from the neighbour, Mr. J has been having a good week.. craft does wonders for the spirit and mind. xoxox


Great photo. And here's one back to you. Xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

How was your day Janet? Just starting ours, nippy outside today so going to bake and heat up the kitchen. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> My Dad used to sing Waltzing Matilda every morning in his old Ford truck driving me to school... I know it by heart. xoxox


So do I Matilda is my middle name!????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great photo. And here's one back to you. Xxxx


Wow


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Great photo. And here's one back to you. Xxxx


He's sooooo beautiful! Thank you, you made my day Bentley! ❤ ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Music in our family stopped when my grandmother passed, she had conservatory piano and could play any instrument under the sun. She was a woodworker and made a full size xylophone in perfect pitch. I still have a small accordion that belonged to her. She was the church organist for 40 yrs and quit when she was in her late 80's. You are so lucky your Dad passed on music to you! xoxo


I'd love to play a concertina or according. Dad's sister attended the Royal School of Church music and was a brilliant organist. Xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> So do I Matilda is my middle name!????


Isn't if interesting how we all "connect" on Connections! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I'd love to play a concertina or according. Dad's sister attended the Royal School of Church music and was a brilliant organist. Xx


Mine was fun, she played classical to boogie woogie! I think of her everyday. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> He's sooooo beautiful! Thank you, you made my day Bentley! ❤ ????


He was watching his girl friend out of the kit hen window. Xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> He was watching his girl friend out of the kit hen window. Xx


Is that why he has that look on his face.... he want's to go out!!! :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My MIL played piano and accordian and ran a music store for many years and gave private lessons. None of the 3 sons is musical. It was a sad day when her two beautiful accordians were sold.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Is that why he has that look on his face.... he want's to go out!!! :sm09:


Possibly. X


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I've put a little pot of water with cinnamon and clove mixed with mandarin orange peels on the back burner to put me in the baking zen... a good Saturday to you all. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've put a little pot of water with cinnamon and clove mixed with mandarin orange peels on the back burner to put me in the baking zen... a good Saturday to you all. xoxoxo


I bet that smells gorgeous x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Photo from the neighbour, Mr. J has been having a good week.. craft does wonders for the spirit and mind. xoxox


Lovely photo, he looks pleased with his bell handle. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Maybe you'll have a bidding war... it's happening out here. Good luck! xoxox


Now that would be great. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Great photo. And here's one back to you. Xxxx


Is that our intelligent look? xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Great photo. And here's one back to you. Xxxx


That's his I'm the King of the Castle look.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, I've had a relaxing day, watched judge Judy and knitted. I'm in bed to catch up on here. I'm going home tomorrow. Stephen took little car to be Hand washed at the garage and they've done a very good job. I fell asleep this afternoon. I hope you are all ok. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have to do it again some time. Great music and fish and chips xx


OH YES PLEASE OH YES PLEASE OH YES PLEASE


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a relaxing day, watched judge Judy and knitted. I'm in bed to catch up on here. I'm going home tomorrow. Stephen took little car to be Hand washed at the garage and they've done a very good job. I fell asleep this afternoon. I hope you are all ok. X


Will he take mine as well, it's supposed to be forest green, it's a sort of mud brown at the moment? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> OH YES PLEASE OH YES PLEASE OH YES PLEASE


Wait 'til I'm that side of the country and then can I come too? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Photo from the neighbour, Mr. J has been having a good week.. craft does wonders for the spirit and mind. xoxox


He has a very calming face. But then I think you are calming too. You make a lovely couple. Enjoy each other. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that our intelligent look? xx


Trying to be. He's a right poser. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Mine is chipping already AND I used top coat!! :sm14: xx


You will have to treat yourself to a gel manicure. I have had a couple & they last for weeks. I was going to have one for Christmas but I have been nibbling my nails whilst I have been poorly.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Please do. I want to see your smiling face when we next eventually meet up.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We are seeing it next week and thought about seeing it at the Imax theatre but it's triple the price!!


My SIL went to see it at 5 mins past midnight, as it started showing. He got home at gone 3am then got up for work, a true fan.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Your work is very nice. Cables will make it pull in and make that section a bit narrower. Is that what is bothering you?


No it flared out at the top


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.

Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!

And our other news is that we have finally booked our holiday trip to USA, and will be doing that in May, for 15 days. I am now in preparation mode, and need to see what I have in my wardrobe that is suitable for me to pack .... or I will buy some clothing when we get to Denver. A month after DH & I get home, one of my sisters is heading off on a 21 day tour of Scandinavia ...... I would love to do that one with her, but it is not possible to do that trip, so close to the USA trip. I am happy, and excited; but DH is conerned about whether I will cope with the daily activities; but he is forgetting that I won't be at home, and every place we visit will be totally new for me - even if he has seen so..me of it before, so my energy levels will be quite a bit higher. We also got seats on the new aircraft, in Qantas' fleet, the 380 Airbus, I was hoping that part of our trip would be on this plane; shame there wasn't any vacant seats on the homeward bound flight! Oh well, at least we are going on the trip. ????????????????

I hope everyone is well, and I hope everyone has a great day. I am now going to do a bit of a catchup, to see what every one has been upto! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.
> 
> Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!
> 
> ...


Fantastic news that you have got your trip organised, it is great to have something like that to look forward to, now to start writing lists. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales. Just hanging around this morning waiting for our viewer, at least we can eat at normal times today as he's not coming until 4. It's great not having to do the house again, well perhaps hoover the lounge where DH scattered bits of logs. I hope he likes it, I would love to have a price war over our house. (In my dreams no doubt). Will report back this evening, see you later, have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You will have to treat yourself to a gel manicure. I have had a couple & they last for weeks. I was going to have one for Christmas but I have been nibbling my nails whilst I have been poorly.


I nibbled my nails for most of my life until my teeth became too unstable and I think I have warped the shape and condition of my nails through decades of said nibbling!! Have had a couple of gel nail manicures but they leave your nails in such a state when they come off! Having said that, I might treat myself for Christmas!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My SIL went to see it at 5 mins past midnight, as it started showing. He got home at gone 3am then got up for work, a true fan.


....or a complete head case!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No it flared out at the top


I think that would definitely benefit from being blocked, even if you just dampen it and gently pull it into the shape you want and then let it dry. Worth a try? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.
> 
> Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!
> 
> ...


Excited for you about your trip and I'm sure you'll be fine, just pace yourself and rest when you can, you will love it, I know!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I don't even have a tree up yet as dh has yet to paint the living room and he has spent so much time sanding the ceiling that I'm still cleaning up drywall dust ????????
> But it will be worth it in the end. And now we are mold free ????????????


And getting rid of mould is the main thing, so congratulations on achieving that status. That must be a huge relief for you, and there might even be some really good health benefits for you - I have seen a programme here, where a team of professionals - from all sections of the building industry - got together to fix houses that were totally over run with mould; and the families that lived in them were getting dangerously ill. The people were moved out of the house, into safe accommodation until the house has been made safe for them to live in. I'm not sure if the people were owners, or renters, but I don't think they had to pay for the work done to their house. I do know that my brother had bought a house that was contradicted with lead, and that was decontaminated through a Public Health Incentive!

My tablet has just gone flat, so I will have to sign of now, and re-charge my tablet! Bye for now. xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> No it flared out at the top


I like the pattern & the colours. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.
> 
> Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!
> 
> ...


So pleased you have booked your trip, I always think the planning is exciting. :


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. Miserable day here. My DD & family are coming up to put our tree up, can’t do it 5his year. My SIL is going to cook us all lunch, all I have to do is entertain the boys. Also have to cards finished & posted today. Have a good day everyone. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> How was your day Janet? Just starting ours, nippy outside today so going to bake and heat up the kitchen. xoxo


I have just got this, and it's tomorrow. I had a fairly boring day, not managing to get anything much done. Very frustrating. Dinner was nice though. DH roasted a lump of brisket, the best kind of beef.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Isn't if interesting how we all "connect" on Connections! xoxox


Karma.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've put a little pot of water with cinnamon and clove mixed with mandarin orange peels on the back burner to put me in the baking zen... a good Saturday to you all. xoxoxo


Can I sleep in your kitchen tonight?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OH YES PLEASE OH YES PLEASE OH YES PLEASE


Are you sure you mean that Susan?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you have booked your trip, I always think the planning is exciting. :


and we can all get excited with you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. Had a loooooong lie in this morning and have just had a croissant and a cup of coffee. Now when I wake up I might find some knitting to do.

Yesterday I turned out another cupboard and finally framed two felt pictures, including the one I did in Vancouver Island.

Today I might restring my guitar and banjolin or I might leave it to gs to do. Decisions, decisions.

Judi, well done on booking your trip. I am sure you will find the energy to do it, just make sure you have a lot of down time before and after.

Jacky, more finger crossing for this afternoon.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Are you sure you mean that Susan?


I think she does. xx How are you Janet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable day here. My DD & family are coming up to put our tree up, can't do it 5his year. My SIL is going to cook us all lunch, all I have to do is entertain the boys. Also have to cards finished & posted today. Have a good day everyone. X


Have a lovely day with your boys. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. Had a loooooong lie in this morning and have just had a croissant and a cup of coffee. Now when I wake up I might find some knitting to do.
> 
> Yesterday I turned out another cupboard and finally framed two felt pictures, including the one I did in Vancouver Island.
> 
> ...


I'm told it was icy here this morning, but I too slept in. My CPAP has been out of action for a while and I now have a new mask, so I'm making up for lack of sleep! It's grey and dry here ATM.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm told it was icy here this morning, but I too slept in. My CPAP has been out of action for a while and I now have a new mask, so I'm making up for lack of sleep! It's grey and dry here ATM.


Bit of a frost here but supposed to be getting milder. I think rain is promised later, but I don't care what it does I'm not going out. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think she does. xx How are you Janet?


I'm good. I just wish I was ready for Christmas! The brothers are coming here for Christmas and the place is a tip. DH, bless him, is tidying the kitchen but I need to sort the rest ASAP. I have all the presents but they need wrapping and the kids' presents are all quite large this year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bit of a frost here but supposed to be getting milder. I think rain is promised later, but I don't care what it does I'm not going out. xx


It is supposed to rain here, but I need to stay home today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I nibbled my nails for most of my life until my teeth became too unstable and I think I have warped the shape and condition of my nails through decades of said nibbling!! Have had a couple of gel nail manicures but they leave your nails in such a state when they come off! Having said that, I might treat myself for Christmas!! xxxx


I had very weak nails and a gel manicure did them in all together so I started raking biotin: hair, skin and nails. After the whole bottle, my nails are fairly healthy and strong. I'll keep taking them for sure.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is supposed to rain here, but I need to stay home today.


Hope you get everything done without too much dashing around. Having a laid back Christmas this year so not too much prep to do. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

After a busy morning Bentley has now collapsed ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> After a busy morning Bentley has now collapsed ...


That is one spoiled, happy, puss, who deserves it because he keeps his side of the bargain by giving so much pleasure to so many of us.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I have just got this, and it's tomorrow. I had a fairly boring day, not managing to get anything much done. Very frustrating. Dinner was nice though. DH roasted a lump of brisket, the best kind of beef.


We've just had roast beef for dinner, still seem to have half a cow left, we will be mooing by the end of the week. (No comments about that please). xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm told it was icy here this morning, but I too slept in. My CPAP has been out of action for a while and I now have a new mask, so I'm making up for lack of sleep! It's grey and dry here ATM.


It's raining here but still quite a bit of snow in the garden. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> After a busy morning Bentley has now collapsed ...


Love the way he keeps his paw warm on the radiator. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the way he keeps his paw warm on the radiator. xx :sm09:


If he could I think he would lie on the radiator. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is one spoiled, happy, puss, who deserves it because he keeps his side of the bargain by giving so much pleasure to so many of us.


Thank you. I was awake a bit during the night so he help my hand with his paw. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is perfect the way it is. The variety of stitches account for the bit of difference. I do not see flaring or the need for blocking. Do not remember what yarn you used, but acrylic does not keep a block well and you may even ruin the yarn in the process. Do not be so critical of your nice project.


binkbrice said:


> No it flared out at the top


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We all wish the same thing for you. A bidding war sounds quite possible. Waiting to hear how it goes/went.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales. Just hanging around this morning waiting for our viewer, at least we can eat at normal times today as he's not coming until 4. It's great not having to do the house again, well perhaps hoover the lounge where DH scattered bits of logs. I hope he likes it, I would love to have a price war over our house. (In my dreams no doubt). Will report back this evening, see you later, have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No it flared out at the top


It's pretty, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you enjoy your day whatever decision you make. I have a list of things on my must do list today. Of course some of those things were there yesterday and a few were there the day before.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. Had a loooooong lie in this morning and have just had a croissant and a cup of coffee. Now when I wake up I might find some knitting to do.
> 
> Yesterday I turned out another cupboard and finally framed two felt pictures, including the one I did in Vancouver Island.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.
> 
> Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!
> 
> ...


That is great news about your trip, Judi! May should be a good time to be visiting the areas you plan to see. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Wales. Just hanging around this morning waiting for our viewer, at least we can eat at normal times today as he's not coming until 4. It's great not having to do the house again, well perhaps hoover the lounge where DH scattered bits of logs. I hope he likes it, I would love to have a price war over our house. (In my dreams no doubt). Will report back this evening, see you later, have a restful Sunday. xx


Fingers crossed for you today! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mo comment.


Barn-dweller said:


> We've just had roast beef for dinner, still seem to have half a cow left, we will be mooing by the end of the week. (No comments about that please). xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> After a busy morning Bentley has now collapsed ...


Oh, bless his heart! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Mo comment.


O? :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously the M was a typo. I left it and thought about adding another O.


Barn-dweller said:


> O? :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had very weak nails and a gel manicure did them in all together so I started raking biotin: hair, skin and nails. After the whole bottle, my nails are fairly healthy and strong. I'll keep taking them for sure.


I haven't come across that, I will check it out!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> After a busy morning Bentley has now collapsed ...


He must have had a cold paw, he's holding it on the radiator!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've just had roast beef for dinner, still seem to have half a cow left, we will be mooing by the end of the week. (No comments about that please). xx :sm23:


Ooh, lovely, so many things can be done with leftover beef, I'm coming over!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the way he keeps his paw warm on the radiator. xx :sm09:


Did it again!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your day whatever decision you make. I have a list of things on my must do list today. Of course some of those things were there yesterday and a few were there the day before.


Nothing wrong with that. It is now wine o'clock and I might wrap a few presents. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nothing wrong with that. It is now wine o'clock and I might wrap a few presents. xx


I just found this on the main forum!

Knitter's Night Before Christmas

'Twas the night before Christmas and all around me

Was unfinished knitting not under the tree.

The stockings weren't hung by the chimney with care

'cause the heels and the toes had not a stitch there.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds

but I had not finished the caps for their heads.

Dad was asleep; he was no help at all,

And the sweater for him was six inches too small.

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,

I put down my needles to see what was the matter.

Away to the window, I flew like a flash,

Tripped over my yarn and fell down with a crash.

The tangle of yarn that lay deep as the snow

Reminded me how much I still had to go.

Out on my lawn, I heard such a noise,

I thought it would wake both dad and the boys.

And though I was tired, my brain was a bit thick,

I knew in a moment, it must be Saint Nick.

But what I heard then left me perplexed,

For not a name I heard was what I had expected

"move, Ashford; move, Lopi; move, Addie and Clover

Move, Reynolds; move, Starmore; move, Fraylic-move over"

"Paton, don't circle round; stand in line.

Come now, you sheep wool work just fine!

I know this is hard semi, it's just your first year,

I'd hate to go back to eight tiny reindeer."

I peered over the sill; what I saw was amazing,

Eight woolly sheep on my lawn all a'grazing.

And then, in a twinkle, I heard at the door

Santa's feet coming across the porch floor.

I rose from my knees and got back on my feet,

And as I turned round, Saint Nick, I did meet.

He was dressed all in wool from his head to his toe

And his clothes were hand knit from above to below.

A bright Fair Isle sweater he wore on his back,

and his toys were all stuffed in an Aran knit sack.

His cap was a wonder of bobbles and lace,

A beautiful frame for his rosy red face.

The scarf round his neck could have stretched for a mile,

And the socks peeking over his boots were Argyle.

The back of his mittens bore an intricate cable,

And suddenly on one I spied a small label.

SC was duplicate stitched on the cuff,

and I asked "Hey Nick, did you knit all this stuff?"

He proudly replied "Ho-ho-ho, yes I did,

I learned how to knit when I was a kid."

He was chubby and plump, a quite well-dressed old man,

And I laughed to myself for I'd thought up a plan.

I flashed him a grin and jumped up in the air,

And the next thing he knew he was tied to a chair.

He spoke not a word, but looked in his lap

where I'd laid my needles and yarn for a cap.

He quickly began knitting, first one cap then two;

for the first time I thought I'd really get through.

He put heels on the stockings and toes in some socks

while I sat back drinking Scotch on the rocks!!

So quickly like magic, his needles they flew,

That he was all finished by quarter to two.

He sprang for his sleigh when I let him go free,

And over his shoulder he looked back at me.

And I heard him exclaim as he sailed past the moon

"Next year start your knitting sometime around June."

-Author Unknown


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just found this on the main forum!
> 
> Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Seriously the M was a typo. I left it and thought about adding another O.


I thought you just daren't. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, lovely, so many things can be done with leftover beef, I'm coming over!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Come on then, what would you like done with it? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Come on then, what would you like done with it? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


We could start with a good old fashioned Cottage Pie!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We could start with a good old fashioned Cottage Pie!! xxxx


Right will put that on the menu, any more suggestions? We've got an awful lot left, I think I must have bought it for when we had visitors sometime and never got round to using it. xxxx :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just found this on the main forum!
> 
> Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


That is brilliant xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right will put that on the menu, any more suggestions? We've got an awful lot left, I think I must have bought it for when we had visitors sometime and never got round to using it. xxxx :sm12:


Spag Bol, Durham Cutlets (got my O level cookery with them!), Stir-Fry, Meat Balls, Curry - but not for me thank you!, Beef & Mushroom Pie, Stroganoff, Burgers, Chili, Fajitas, Kebabs.....that's it, I'm done!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Spag Bol, Durham Cutlets (got my O level cookery with them!), Stir-Fry, Meat Balls, Curry - but not for me thank you!, Beef & Mushroom Pie, Stroganoff, Burgers, Chili, Fajitas, Kebabs.....that's it, I'm done!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Wow what a choice, what are durham cutlets please? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow what a choice, what are durham cutlets please? xxxx


Like rissoles, I suppose:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Like rissoles, I suppose:


Yes very similar to the rissoles I make. Thanks. It's 4.45 and we are still waiting for our 4 o'clock viewer, don't know if he's lost or if he's going to be a no show. It's pitch dark outside now so even if he does turn up he won't be seeing the garden. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hamburger casserole.


London Girl said:


> Spag Bol, Durham Cutlets (got my O level cookery with them!), Stir-Fry, Meat Balls, Curry - but not for me thank you!, Beef & Mushroom Pie, Stroganoff, Burgers, Chili, Fajitas, Kebabs.....that's it, I'm done!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hamburger casserole.


I can see I am going to get a load of left-over beef recipes. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes very similar to the rissoles I make. Thanks. It's 4.45 and we are still waiting for our 4 o'clock viewer, don't know if he's lost or if he's going to be a no show. It's pitch dark outside now so even if he does turn up he won't be seeing the garden. xxxx


Sorry he's not turned up yet. Hope he's not been ambushed by some sheep. I've still got everything crossed. Xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My MIL played piano and accordian and ran a music store for many years and gave private lessons. None of the 3 sons is musical. It was a sad day when her two beautiful accordians were sold.


Mr J tried to take violin lessons for a few years, in the end he said as much as wanted to he wasn't musically inspired. Perhaps it was just the instrument. When oldest daughter joined band at school, they said all the good instruments for already given out, so they put her on the tuba. Sadly I was glad when she quit! :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Hamburger casserole.


You mean like Shipwreck? http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/shipwreck-casserole-147671


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes very similar to the rissoles I make. Thanks. It's 4.45 and we are still waiting for our 4 o'clock viewer, don't know if he's lost or if he's going to be a no show. It's pitch dark outside now so even if he does turn up he won't be seeing the garden. xxxx


How rude not to let you know, I wonder whether he's ever been on standby waiting for someone to view his property, it's nerve shredding!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to wrap a few presents. Well to be truthful Mr P wrapped the presents and I drank a glass of wine and supervised.

A group of my WI ladies want to go to Wonderwool next year and we have booked a cottage near the showground and tickets for both days. It would be nice not to see Jacky. Only because I hope she may have moved by then. ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr J tried to take violin lessons for a few years, in the end he said as much as wanted to he wasn't musically inspired. Perhaps it was just the instrument. When oldest daughter joined band at school, they said all the good instruments for already given out, so they put her on the tuba. Sadly I was glad when she quit! :sm16:


A violin can be a painful instrument when learning.????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Like rissoles, I suppose:


We didn't have books like that in Canada, wonderful that you still have it! I'm glad you don't slosh your cook books anymore! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> A violin can be a painful instrument when learning.????


And listening.... :sm03: xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> You mean like Shipwreck? http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/shipwreck-casserole-147671


I think all those recipes sound lovely, just without the beef for me! ????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mr J tried to take violin lessons for a few years, in the end he said as much as wanted to he wasn't musically inspired. Perhaps it was just the instrument. When oldest daughter joined band at school, they said all the good instruments for already given out, so they put her on the tuba. Sadly I was glad when she quit! :sm16:


My DGD plays the trombone! Her first one belonged to the school and was so heavy, she could barely lift it. Two Christmases ago, she got a beautiful purple plastic one, a genuine instrument which she can lift with one finger!! She played in the school band at the carol service. Grandma was very proud!! I played violin at school for a while but the teacher was a grumpy wizened old guy with a permanently drippy nose, yeuk! I couldn't bear the thought of him dripping on me so I quit!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had very weak nails and a gel manicure did them in all together so I started raking biotin: hair, skin and nails. After the whole bottle, my nails are fairly healthy and strong. I'll keep taking them for sure.


I'd be afraid to take Biotin, I grow everything long without it! If I make typo's it's because of my nails. Once gardening season arrives again... off they go!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> My DGD plays the trombone! Her first one belonged to the school and was so heavy, she could barely lift it. Two Christmases ago, she got a beautiful purple plastic one, a genuine instrument which she can lift with one finger!! She played in the school band at the carol service. Grandma was very proud!! I played violin at school for a while but the teacher was a grumpy wizened old guy with a permanently drippy nose, yeuk! I couldn't bear the thought of him dripping on me so I quit!! xxxx


Very descriptive...ewwy! May DGD play her purple trombone for many years and make you proud! It was no easy feat hauling around a tuba case to band practice I'll tell you!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> After a busy morning Bentley has now collapsed ...


Bentley could be a poster boy. Do you ever think about getting him a cohort? Two's more fun! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable day here. My DD & family are coming up to put our tree up, can't do it 5his year. My SIL is going to cook us all lunch, all I have to do is entertain the boys. Also have to cards finished & posted today. Have a good day everyone. X


That is a lot of work doing cards, pat yourself on the back! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Isn't if interesting how we all "connect" on Connections! xoxox



SaxonLady said:


> Karma.


Good answer!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Can I sleep in your kitchen tonight?


I you can put up with the cats mugging you in the morning.... xoxox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nothing wrong with that. It is now wine o'clock and I might wrap a few presents. xx


I felt guilty when I read your reply. So I set down my knitting and accomplished a few of the things on the list. Took all of 15 or 20 minutes. Sat down and picked up my knitting and look and saw another chore waiting to be done. Catch you later.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Yesterday I turned out another cupboard and finally framed two felt pictures, including the one I did in Vancouver Island.
> 
> aah..such good memories...xoxo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes very similar to the rissoles I make. Thanks. It's 4.45 and we are still waiting for our 4 o'clock viewer, don't know if he's lost or if he's going to be a no show. It's pitch dark outside now so even if he does turn up he won't be seeing the garden. xxxx


I had lots of no shows when I was selling my house, too. Plus several who seemed to have grandiose ideas, wanting more than they could afford.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> He has a very calming face. But then I think you are calming too. You make a lovely couple. Enjoy each other. X


Thank you, he is indeed a calming kind man. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.
> 
> Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!
> 
> ...


The days will go fast, before you know it you'll be travelling! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> You mean like Shipwreck? http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/shipwreck-casserole-147671


Hey I like the look of that, except for the tomato soup, would probably use home-made celery soup instead, have saved it, DH approved as well. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Very descriptive...ewwy! May DGD play her purple trombone for many years and make you proud! It was no easy feat hauling around a tuba case to band practice I'll tell you!


I'm sure! Thank goodness he wasn't seduced by a Sousaphone!!! xxxx :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey I like the look of that, except for the tomato soup, would probably use home-made celery soup instead, have saved it, DH approved as well. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I've used celery, it works! xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I turned out another cupboard and finally framed two felt pictures, including the one I did in Vancouver Island.
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> How rude not to let you know, I wonder whether he's ever been on standby waiting for someone to view his property, it's nerve shredding!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Yes 5.45 now and will switch all the outside lights out next time I'm up. The annoying thing is I think he's got our phone number which I said the estate agent could give him in case he wanted to ring if the weather is bad. Will get her to contact him tomorrow and see what's happened. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Still so very fresh in my mind and a place to which I mentally escape quite often!! xxxx


If I'm correct, the blue chair was yours!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Managed to wrap a few presents. Well to be truthful Mr P wrapped the presents and I drank a glass of wine and supervised.
> 
> A group of my WI ladies want to go to Wonderwool next year and we have booked a cottage near the showground and tickets for both days. It would be nice not to see Jacky. Only because I hope she may have moved by then. ????????????????


Good job I read on quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> If I'm correct, the blue chair was yours!


It was indeed! Can't remember who like the purple one!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> My DGD plays the trombone! Her first one belonged to the school and was so heavy, she could barely lift it. Two Christmases ago, she got a beautiful purple plastic one, a genuine instrument which she can lift with one finger!! She played in the school band at the carol service. Grandma was very proud!! I played violin at school for a while but the teacher was a grumpy wizened old guy with a permanently drippy nose, yeuk! I couldn't bear the thought of him dripping on me so I quit!! xxxx


I started learning violin in school but being a leftie the violin had to be restrung the other way round and I could never get the hang of it, soon quit that, also tried the clarinet but didn't have the inclination to practise. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> You mean like Shipwreck? http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/shipwreck-casserole-147671


I wonder if that could be made in the slow cooker?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Today's project will be setting up my Mom's email account from my house... tried from hers this past week and I think I knew more about settings than the techie did... when I told the first techie she used Mac Mail... his response was "oh that piece of cr*p". Somehow I think his supervisor's might not approve of that answer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Bentley could be a poster boy. Do you ever think about getting him a cohort? Two's more fun! xoxo


Would love to but because of his history before coming to us we have been asked not to. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A violin can be a painful instrument when learning.????


Yes, I agree! I don't think I got beyond a truly dreadful rendition of Baa Baa Black Sheep!! :sm06: :sm15: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Thank you, he is indeed a calming kind man. xoxo


Except when he's driving you mad. They're all the same. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> We didn't have books like that in Canada, wonderful that you still have it! I'm glad you don't slosh your cook books anymore! xoxox


I don't use cook books very often now, tend to make it up as I go along or use tried and trusted favourites!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good job I read on quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Of course if you still happen to be there would love to meet up xxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Would love to but because of his history before coming to us we have been asked not to. Xx


Then he best be an only child and thoroughly spoilt! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good job I read on quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I know! She almost got me then too, I was outraged on your behalf for a millisecond!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I don't use cook books very often now, tend to make it up as I go along or use tried and trusted favourites!! xxxx


I couldn't do without my Deliah Smith. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Except when he's driving you mad. They're all the same. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You got it! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I know! She almost got me then too, I was outraged on your behalf for a millisecond!! xxxx


Thank you, it did flash through my mind - what have I done now? xxxx :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was indeed! Can't remember who like the purple one!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Pam did. I had the tippy up chair xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Then he best be an only child and thoroughly spoilt! :sm24:


Mr P makes sure he is thoroughly spoilt. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know! She almost got me then too, I was outraged on your behalf for a millisecond!! xxxx


Heehee. Xxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I couldn't do without my Deliah Smith. xxxx


She's like James Barber who actually lived in our Cowichan Valley. He was very loved. 
Josephine made this salmon when she was visiting here, it was awesome! 
Do you think his rarebit sauce is a tich runny Jacky?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam did. I had the tippy up chair xx


Oh yeah!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> She's like James Barber who actually lived in our Cowichan Valley. He was very loved.
> Josephine made this salmon when she was visiting here, it was awesome!
> Do you think his rarebit sauce is a tich runny Jacky?
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'd be afraid to take Biotin, I grow everything long without it! If I make typo's it's because of my nails. Once gardening season arrives again... off they go!


I'm insanely jealous. I have wimpy wispy hair and thin peeling nails. The biotin has helped the nails and accelerated groth if hairs on my chin and neck-always unintended consequences.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm insanely jealous. I have wimpy wispy hair and thin peeling nails. The biotin has helped the nails and accelerated groth if hairs on my chin and neck-always unintended consequences.


Hmm,ok, maybe I'll pass on the Biotin then!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmm,ok, maybe I'll pass on the Biotin then!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


It's worth it for my nails and makes the hairs easier to see for plucking.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's worth it for my nails and makes the hairs easier to see for plucking.


That reminds me I'm going to the hairdressers tomorrow to have all sorts of things done to my hair.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> She's like James Barber who actually lived in our Cowichan Valley. He was very loved.
> Josephine made this salmon when she was visiting here, it was awesome!
> Do you think his rarebit sauce is a tich runny Jacky?
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That reminds me I'm going to the hairdressers tomorrow to have all sorts of things done to my hair.


Pictures when it's done then!! Having mine merely cut on Tuesday! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pictures when it's done then!! Having mine merely cut on Tuesday! xxx


Ok xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Did I? ????xxx


Yes dear, you did! ???????????????????? And very well I might add. :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just watched it, way too runny. xx


Like Graham Kerr, sometimes he liked to have a little nip while he was cooking!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P makes sure he is thoroughly spoilt. Xx


And you too I hope! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm insanely jealous. I have wimpy wispy hair and thin peeling nails. The biotin has helped the nails and accelerated groth if hairs on my chin and neck-always unintended consequences.


Family likes to tease me and call me Cousin It. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> And you too I hope! :sm02: xoxox


Maybe just a bit????xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, but the skies are blue, the sun is shining and the timber lorries are back!! You've all been very quiet overnight, not one message. Have been on to the estate agents this morning about our no-show yesterday and confirmed that he had our phone number so could have phoned us if he couldn't make it so writing him off unless he comes waving a big fat cheque. Apart from meals I'm going to have a totally lazy day doing absolutely nothing except knit. See you all later when you are up and about. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> That is a lot of work doing cards, pat yourself on the back! xoxo


UPDATE. I never did the cards. Had a very grumpy day, DD & her DH got all the decorations down & the tree. Then we found out the lights had broken. So I've now got boxes in the sitting room waiting for new lights. My DD is wonderful to us but sometimes she is so intense, she always wants things down now. Thank goodness I am on my 'happy' pills I needed them yesterday! I'm going to need them this week I think & over the holiday. Can't wait for the 27th when we go away, just us. Well that's a great start to the week. I'm off to buy new lights.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> UPDATE. I never did the cards. Had a very grumpy day, DD & her DH got all the decorations down & the tree. Then we found out the lights had broken. So I've now got boxes in the sitting room waiting for new lights. My DD is wonderful to us but sometimes she is so intense, she always wants things down now. Thank goodness I am on my 'happy' pills I needed them yesterday! I'm going to need them this week I think & over the holiday. Can't wait for the 27th when we go away, just us. Well that's a great start to the week. I'm off to buy new lights.


Oh dear, never mind at least you have something to look forward to after Christmas, where are you off to? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, but the skies are blue, the sun is shining and the timber lorries are back!! You've all been very quiet overnight, not one message. Have been on to the estate agents this morning about our no-show yesterday and confirmed that he had our phone number so could have phoned us if he couldn't make it so writing him off unless he comes waving a big fat cheque. Apart from meals I'm going to have a totally lazy day doing absolutely nothing except knit. See you all later when you are up and about. xx


Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.

So sorry about your no show, hope the estate agent gives them an earful!! Better luck with the next one - or your previous guy might be already on his way with the big fat cheque!!

I'm not doing a lot today but then I didn't do much yesterday, either! :sm09: It's DD's 48th birthday today so we are all out for a meal this evening, that should be nice!! Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> UPDATE. I never did the cards. Had a very grumpy day, DD & her DH got all the decorations down & the tree. Then we found out the lights had broken. So I've now got boxes in the sitting room waiting for new lights. My DD is wonderful to us but sometimes she is so intense, she always wants things down now. Thank goodness I am on my 'happy' pills I needed them yesterday! I'm going to need them this week I think & over the holiday. Can't wait for the 27th when we go away, just us. Well that's a great start to the week. I'm off to buy new lights.


Keep counting the days to your getaway, it sounds wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, but the skies are blue, the sun is shining and the timber lorries are back!! You've all been very quiet overnight, not one message. Have been on to the estate agents this morning about our no-show yesterday and confirmed that he had our phone number so could have phoned us if he couldn't make it so writing him off unless he comes waving a big fat cheque. Apart from meals I'm going to have a totally lazy day doing absolutely nothing except knit. See you all later when you are up and about. xx


Sorry about the no-show-er. Hope you hear from the one that had a second visit and he come waving a big fat cheque. xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning Mrs P! How are you today? Hope your visit to the hairdresser is very successful!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey, but it is supposed to be getting a bit warmer as the week goes by.

June, sorry about the boiler, how it is a quick and easy fix.

Chris, don't overdo things so you are feeling fine for your break away.

Off to get stripes put in my hair later and do a bit of shopping.

Happy Monday everyone, love you all loads. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.
> 
> So sorry about your no show, hope the estate agent gives them an earful!! Better luck with the next one - or your previous guy might be already on his way with the big fat cheque!!
> 
> I'm not doing a lot today but then I didn't do much yesterday, either! :sm09: It's DD's 48th birthday today so we are all out for a meal this evening, that should be nice!! Catch you later! xxxx


Hi there, good to see someone on here at last, felt all cut off this morning, no action on here at all. Has zumba finished now for Christmas? So sorry about you heating, can you disappear to your workshop or is that on the same heating system? It is useful having an 'oldie' around just now and again. Waiting to hear from the estate agent what happened to him. Have a good day not doing much and enjoy your meal out tonight. A day off cooking, great, I could do with one of those though I might get one on Wednesday when I go and get my Christmas present. ??????? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush. 
I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.
> 
> So sorry about your no show, hope the estate agent gives them an earful!! Better luck with the next one - or your previous guy might be already on his way with the big fat cheque!!
> 
> I'm not doing a lot today but then I didn't do much yesterday, either! :sm09: It's DD's 48th birthday today so we are all out for a meal this evening, that should be nice!! Catch you later! xxxx


Sorry about your lack of heat. Sometimes when I'm getting no where with service people, I put mum on the phone and she just yells at them until I take the phone back. She's quite effective.
Happy Birthday to your DD. Enjoy the meal. They're especially good when someone else makes them and cleans up afterwards.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


An amazing picture. Sorry you had such a scary and dangerous journey home


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


Not good. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> UPDATE. I never did the cards. Had a very grumpy day, DD & her DH got all the decorations down & the tree. Then we found out the lights had broken. So I've now got boxes in the sitting room waiting for new lights. My DD is wonderful to us but sometimes she is so intense, she always wants things down now. Thank goodness I am on my 'happy' pills I needed them yesterday! I'm going to need them this week I think & over the holiday. Can't wait for the 27th when we go away, just us. Well that's a great start to the week. I'm off to buy new lights.


I hope you have a countdown calendar with the days crossed off until you go.
Putting up the tree here was always a battle. We now have a tree that folds into a box. You just take it out of the box and it's complete, lights and decorations. Stops a lot of arguments.
(I was hoping to put up a real tree. I love the smell)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


So sorry to hear you've been bad, head again? Just take it easy ds is a big boy now he can look after himself (and spoil you). xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, but the skies are blue, the sun is shining and the timber lorries are back!! You've all been very quiet overnight, not one message. Have been on to the estate agents this morning about our no-show yesterday and confirmed that he had our phone number so could have phoned us if he couldn't make it so writing him off unless he comes waving a big fat cheque. Apart from meals I'm going to have a totally lazy day doing absolutely nothing except knit. See you all later when you are up and about. xx


Over here, the agent would have called to tell you that he wasn't going to show up. We had that happen a few times.
Have a nice knitting day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back again just been on the phone to June for the past half hour, had a lovely catch up. Now got to get my brain in gear and sort out a shopping list. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


I think we've all had Christmases like that at one time or another, mine was when Dad died just before Christmas. It was so hard but you know we got through it, came out the other side, we just took things as they came, changed a few things and quietly let the day pass. We will be thinking of you and be there with you if you want us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


That looks very dramatic. Safe driving xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


Don't worry about doing 'stuff' just look after yourself. Stay snuggled up and get well, that's the most important thing. Sending you loads of gentle healing hugs and lots of love. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Over here, the agent would have called to tell you that he wasn't going to show up. We had that happen a few times.
> Have a nice knitting day.


The agent didn't know and as it was Sunday we were doing the showing, she was so apologetic this morning, but as I said to her, it's not her fault he didn't come, she is now trying to chase him up. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> She's like James Barber who actually lived in our Cowichan Valley. He was very loved.
> Josephine made this salmon when she was visiting here, it was awesome!
> Do you think his rarebit sauce is a tich runny Jacky?





PurpleFi said:


> Did I? ????xxx


You used fresh orange juice and your salmon was lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


Quite understand how you are feeling, remember we are all here for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was indeed! Can't remember who like the purple one!!! xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Pam did. I had the tippy up chair xx


And you were amazing when you tipped it back and crocheted on your back.

:sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You used fresh orange juice and your salmon was lovely.


Yes, it was Trish saying it was somebody elses recipe that threw me. It was one that I have done for years using orange and lemon juice. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Would love to but because of his history before coming to us we have been asked not to. Xx


My sister's kitty, Geddy Lee, is like that. They even installed a screen door on their stairs to keep Geddy and their old cat apart.
The old cat passed and they are now getting a DOG. Apparently Geddy doesn't have a problem with dogs only other cats.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And you were amazing when you tipped it back and crocheted on your back.
> 
> :sm01:


I was knitting socks like that last night in my tippy chair in my lounge!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Today's project will be setting up my Mom's email account from my house... tried from hers this past week and I think I knew more about settings than the techie did... when I told the first techie she used Mac Mail... his response was "oh that piece of cr*p". Somehow I think his supervisor's might not approve of that answer.


I love the Mail function on my iPods and iPads. It's great having one box for all my email.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> You mean like Shipwreck? http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/shipwreck-casserole-147671





London Girl said:


> I wonder if that could be made in the slow cooker?


I didn't know that it had a name.
You'd just have to make sure that the hamburger cooked in the slow cooker. Unless you quick-fried it first in a frypan before adding it to the slow cooker.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


<Hugs> to you.
I'd be happy to pass on Christmas too.
I haven't had mushy peas since York.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


Take it easy and feel better soon. Christmas is about friends and family, don't worry about the "stuff".


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there, good to see someone on here at last, felt all cut off this morning, no action on here at all. Has zumba finished now for Christmas? So sorry about you heating, can you disappear to your workshop or is that on the same heating system? It is useful having an 'oldie' around just now and again. Waiting to hear from the estate agent what happened to him. Have a good day not doing much and enjoy your meal out tonight. A day off cooking, great, I could do with one of those though I might get one on Wednesday when I go and get my Christmas present. ??????? xxxx


I have separate heating in my room, underfloor, if you please, but backed up when it's really cold with a little convector heater. Would love to head off down there but DH probably won't hear the doorbell when the gas engineer arrives!!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


That sounds like a safe way for you to drive, the snowplow guys need more than school, they need a ding round the ear!! Please stay safe dear! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


Oh sweetie, so sorry you have been poorly again, please take the best care of yourself that you can, big healing hugs coming your way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


It's just another day and it will soon be over, then you can draw breath and begin a new year. Keep hanging in there kid!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a countdown calendar with the days crossed off until you go.
> Putting up the tree here was always a battle. We now have a tree that folds into a box. You just take it out of the box and it's complete, lights and decorations. Stops a lot of arguments.
> (I was hoping to put up a real tree. I love the smell)


Love the sound of your tree and I want one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think we've all had Christmases like that at one time or another, mine was when Dad died just before Christmas. It was so hard but you know we got through it, came out the other side, we just took things as they came, changed a few things and quietly let the day pass. We will be thinking of you and be there with you if you want us. xx


What she said!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam did. I had the tippy up chair xx


Yes, I did, and Mav had the green chair. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.
> 
> So sorry about your no show, hope the estate agent gives them an earful!! Better luck with the next one - or your previous guy might be already on his way with the big fat cheque!!
> 
> I'm not doing a lot today but then I didn't do much yesterday, either! :sm09: It's DD's 48th birthday today so we are all out for a meal this evening, that should be nice!! Catch you later! xxxx


Hope that boiler is now fixed. And a very Happy Birthday to your DD! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about the no-show-er. Hope you hear from the one that had a second visit and he come waving a big fat cheque. xxxxxxx


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


Wow, that looks nasty! Be safe as you go back and forth today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


So sorry you've been ill, Rebecca! Sending you many warm and healing hugs and lots of love. Yes, your DS won't mind a bit. I had to to a bit of clearing up in our DS's room when he unexpectedly arrived last month. He never cares about stuff like that and I'm sure your DS won't either. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


Moan away. We're here for you whenever you need us. Enjoy your S&B today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You used fresh orange juice and your salmon was lovely.


It was delicious as was all the food that day and the company, too, was excellent! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope that boiler is now fixed. And a very Happy Birthday to your DD! xxxooo


Boiler not fixed yet! Had a call to say he would be here sometime after 12.30. It's now 2pm, hmmmmm!!! Have now brought the convector heater up from my room and had some hot soup so not feeling too chilly!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Boiler not fixed yet! Had a call to say he would be here sometime after 12.30. It's now 2pm, hmmmmm!!! Have now brought the convector heater up from my room and had some hot soup so not feeling too chilly!! xxxx


Thank goodness you have a portable heater! I hope he arrives soon!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank goodness you have a portable heater! I hope he arrives soon!!! xxxooo


It's now 2.55 now. He's here and knows what the problem is!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I you can put up with the cats mugging you in the morning.... xoxox


YES. I miss having cats. We even had them in the army, ferile ones under the barrack blocks near the cookhouse!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, it did flash through my mind - what have I done now? xxxx :sm12: :sm16:


Oh don't worry; we'll find out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.
> 
> So sorry about your no show, hope the estate agent gives them an earful!! Better luck with the next one - or your previous guy might be already on his way with the big fat cheque!!
> 
> I'm not doing a lot today but then I didn't do much yesterday, either! :sm09: It's DD's 48th birthday today so we are all out for a meal this evening, that should be nice!! Catch you later! xxxx


Happy birthday 48-year-old DD of June. I hope you all enjoy your meal.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. How rude are some people? Common courtesy would require he at least call to say he was not coming. Enjoy your lazy day in your clean house.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, but the skies are blue, the sun is shining and the timber lorries are back!! You've all been very quiet overnight, not one message. Have been on to the estate agents this morning about our no-show yesterday and confirmed that he had our phone number so could have phoned us if he couldn't make it so writing him off unless he comes waving a big fat cheque. Apart from meals I'm going to have a totally lazy day doing absolutely nothing except knit. See you all later when you are up and about. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


Rebecca I'm sorry that you are feeling less than yourself again. You've got mere days to get over it for Christmas. That's an order.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And you were amazing when you tipped it back and crocheted on your back.
> 
> :sm01:


Err, umm, no, I won't say it!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sending a bit of Christmas spirit so you can unwind and enjoy this time of year. We decided years ago to cut out the tree and all the bother it involved.
We do not miss it. But Granddaughter insists we have decorations, so she puts them up inside and out. We enjoy the decorations because of the extra effort she puts into "helping" us when she is so busy. Then again I wish she would return to take them down. ;


LondonChris said:


> UPDATE. I never did the cards. Had a very grumpy day, DD & her DH got all the decorations down & the tree. Then we found out the lights had broken. So I've now got boxes in the sitting room waiting for new lights. My DD is wonderful to us but sometimes she is so intense, she always wants things down now. Thank goodness I am on my 'happy' pills I needed them yesterday! I'm going to need them this week I think & over the holiday. Can't wait for the 27th when we go away, just us. Well that's a great start to the week. I'm off to buy new lights.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about your boiler problem. Sending warm hugs, will they help?


London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.
> 
> So sorry about your no show, hope the estate agent gives them an earful!! Better luck with the next one - or your previous guy might be already on his way with the big fat cheque!!
> 
> I'm not doing a lot today but then I didn't do much yesterday, either! :sm09: It's DD's 48th birthday today so we are all out for a meal this evening, that should be nice!! Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope to see pictures of the stripes. I have a vivid imagination and am imagining a very purple, blue and red striped hairdo.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey, but it is supposed to be getting a bit warmer as the week goes by.
> 
> June, sorry about the boiler, how it is a quick and easy fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you made it home safely. We also use the rumble strip or the gravel shoulder of the road. The gravel also gives added traction. We are lucky that there is really nothing we have to do that requires us to drive in such awful weather.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you are under the weather. Hoping you take the time needed to gain your strength and recover from the bug.


lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. My favorite saying is, " This too shall pass." Hang in there and share with us to help you through this wonderful time of year. ;^)


grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's now 2.55 now. He's here and knows what the problem is!!! xxxx


Great! :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday 48-year-old DD of June. I hope you all enjoy your meal.


Thanks dear, will be nice not to be cremating anything myself tonight - and to see the grands, of course!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. How rude are some people? Common courtesy would require he at least call to say he was not coming. Enjoy your lazy day in your clean house.


Yes, that's a god point, how nice to have your house all box-fresh with the benefit of nobody coming to mess it up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry about your boiler problem. Sending warm hugs, will they help?


They would have, a couple of hours ago but we're all mended and toasty warm again thank you kindly. Actually, since there is no such thing as too many hugs, I'll take them anyway, thank you!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. My favorite saying is, " This too shall pass." Hang in there and share with us to help you through this wonderful time of year. ;^)


That's one of mine too, jinx and it's true. xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> UPDATE. I never did the cards. Had a very grumpy day, DD & her DH got all the decorations down & the tree. Then we found out the lights had broken. So I've now got boxes in the sitting room waiting for new lights. My DD is wonderful to us but sometimes she is so intense, she always wants things down now. Thank goodness I am on my 'happy' pills I needed them yesterday! I'm going to need them this week I think & over the holiday. Can't wait for the 27th when we go away, just us. Well that's a great start to the week. I'm off to buy new lights.


Don't feel bad love, you and I are in the same boat.... I've decided to abandon the cards and I'm not going to feel guilty about it. I hope you find some pretty new lights that tickle your fancy! hugs xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely!! We woke up to a non-functioning boiler this morning, British Gas are on their way, allegedly, I hammed it u p on the phone a bit, old guy in the house etc so they are coming before 1 o'clock. It's not too bad in here at the moment and I have a couple of heaters if we need them.
> 
> That will go with my downstairs fridge that gave up the ghost a few days ago. The gremlins are giving presents this year too! You do what you have to get things done girl! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Snow, turning to freezing rain, turning to rain and slush.
> I haven't finished my Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick up a hoodie for Stuart, but I don't think I'll be stopping on the way home tonight. I have about 4 inches of his socks finished. Only about 7 inches more of the foot to go.
> Mum has been going crazy buying stuff and wrapping it up for under the tree. I still haven't found a box for one of my gifts.
> Friday, I drove home through a blizzard and snow squalls. It took me twice as long as usual. I want the province to make a snow plow school, because what the plowmen did to the highway was dangerous. They smeared the snow across the lanes, so no one could tell where the lines were. I heard, once I got home, that a car had been hit by a truck because it strayed into the truck's lane. I spent part of the trip riding the rumble strip that marks the edge of the road. At least I knew where I was then.


Wow Mav, you're having a white out! Be safe now. oxoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> It's just another day and it will soon be over, then you can draw breath and begin a new year. Keep hanging in there kid!! xxxx


Wise words, every day that passes makes it better for me as well. Trying to be ho-ho for everyone else is hard. I just keep going with the flow and keep my grinch locked inside where no one can see her. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh don't worry; we'll find out!


Just for once, I'm innocent. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Sending gentle hugs Rebecca, feel better soon. xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So sorry to hear you've been bad, head again? Just take it easy ds is a big boy now he can look after himself (and spoil you). xx


No not my head this time. Trying to work out if it was a bug or something I ate, but at the end of the day I don't suppose it makes a great difference to know. I've eaten a little today..


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's a god point, how nice to have your house all box-fresh with the benefit of nobody coming to mess it up!! xxxx


I live with someone who can do that, I don't need outsiders. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for once, I'm innocent. xx


Ok, I'll take your word for it, and a good day to you! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Josephine the guild sent a newsletter and these photo's were included... Bentley should have his own fish. They even made Purple Salad...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Ok, I'll take your word for it, and a good day to you! xoxox


I can be innocent sometimes. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can be innocent sometimes. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I was once, but didn't like it ????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Salad looks nice. Used to pickle red cabbage. Also love it cooked. And it is great for dyeing wool.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Josephine the guild sent a newsletter and these photo's were included... Bentley should have his own fish. They even made Purple Salad...


Are the fish felt? Like the sheep tea cosy xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller wrote:
I can be innocent sometimes. xx



PurpleFi said:


> I was once, but didn't like it ????xx


Me neither. The trick is not getting caught! :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Are the fish felt? Like the sheep tea cosy xx


Yes, I'm thinking they did one side at a time? Stuffed and needle felted the seams.. what's your guess?
They did a display that was supposed to be a riverbed and have added felting into their projects in the last year.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's a god point, how nice to have your house all box-fresh with the benefit of nobody coming to mess it up!! xxxx


I'm going to try to tidy my house this week before we leave. We'll see how far I get with that plan. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They would have, a couple of hours ago but we're all mended and toasty warm again thank you kindly. Actually, since there is no such thing as too many hugs, I'll take them anyway, thank you!!! :sm09: xx


Glad it's fixed. Sending you some hugs, too! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's one of mine too, jinx and it's true. xxx


It's the chorus line of an old Saxon poem. Very beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I live with someone who can do that, I don't need outsiders. xxxx


I'm right there with you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


Well done! Your hair looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


Awesome!!! Well done him and congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just for once, I'm innocent. xx


I'm sorry but innocence is like virginity. Once you've lost it you cannot get it back no matter how much you wish. You ate that apple!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


Well worth the visit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


Wow. That's quite a double! Boast away. Shout it from the rooftops.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Yes, I'm thinking they did one side at a time? Stuffed and needle felted the seams.. what's your guess?
> They did a display that was supposed to be a riverbed and have added felting into their projects in the last year.


Very clever and lifelike.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow. That's quite a double! Boast away. Shout it from the rooftops.


Thank you. I will xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats to GS2! Your hair do is awesome! I'm off to do some last minute grocery shops, hope the tills are not congested today. xoxo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


Congratulations to GS2. 
Your hair looks great.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


Very nice, although I did expect a bit more purple. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry but innocence is like virginity. Once you've lost it you cannot get it back no matter how much you wish. You ate that apple!


How do you know I'm not a virgin as well? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Congrats to GS2! Your hair do is awesome! I'm off to do some last minute grocery shops, hope the tills are not congested today. xoxo


I'm doing my grocery shop on Wednesday and then what we haven't got we'll have to do without. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Very nice, although I did expect a bit more purple. xx :sm24:


She left it simple as I am going to add some brighter stripes. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing my grocery shop on Wednesday and then what we haven't got we'll have to do without. xx :sm09:


Same here. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> She left it simple as I am going to add some brighter stripes. Xx


Wondered if you would. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


Results are great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


Fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is perfect the way it is. The variety of stitches account for the bit of difference. I do not see flaring or the need for blocking. Do not remember what yarn you used, but acrylic does not keep a block well and you may even ruin the yarn in the process. Do not be so critical of your nice project.


It's superwash merino and nylon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just found this on the main forum!
> 
> Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


I love this!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I came back with a duck...my first. They were on sale this time. I am going to try roasting it with Delia Smith's recipe. I noticed it is not stuffed, are they just too oily for that? Going to make the cherry jam/wine sauce to go with it. :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I came back with a duck...my first. They were on sale this time. I am going to try roasting it with Delia Smith's recipe. I noticed it is not stuffed, are they just too oily for that? Going to make the cherry jam/wine sauce to go with it. :sm01:


Sounds good. Do the stuffing desperate if you want it. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes of course. If you are desperate do it separately.


PurpleFi said:


> Sounds good. Do the stuffing desperate if you want it. Xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Yes of course. If you are desperate do it separately.


I might be desperate... it's my first duck. :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel.. :sm17:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


Very very nice!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel.. :sm17:


Wow that's a lot of elk!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I have been missing I was busy over the weekend making cookies and knitting, I finished the sock....AGAIN..and guess what it matches woohoo, I think I am going to start Christmas knitting in January, yep not getting stuck like this year and I learned not to switch needles, it does matter apparently, now I want to focus on Michaels blanket and knit another Sunnyside this time in pink or purple!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> DHs of knitters are lucky, aren't they, they don't have to think about what their wives want! Doesn't work in my house, unfortunately!!


Nor mine ....... even though there are no worthy fabric shops in my town, and no yarn shops anywhere in the district; there is a wonderful fabric shop in the next town, all he would need to do is get a voucher from there. Oh well, wee will be taking a drive over there every now & then. It is a lovely place, and the ladies that were there were also lovely. I could quite easily be there many more days than I go out of the house now!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

WOW Trish ......... *15 Elk* ....... have you named them all, or are they remaining in dependant of others assistance? :sm06: :sm09: Would they be an entire family group?

We do have family groups of some animals in our back yard, but they only reach between one, or one and a half foot long (and for those with a foot size between 3 & 6, I mean 30 to 45cm ????????), nowhere near the size of your creatures though, and we usually only see them when Mint tries to rescue one. :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:

As for our trip, I now need to sort out my clothes, to see if I actually have anything decent to take with me. I have 2 options, to buy new clothes before we go away, or wait until we get over there, then get clothing to suit the weather.

*Rebecca* - I hope you are feeling much better by now, and that you stay well for the holiday season.

*Jacky* - I really hope that the potential home buyers keep coming, and that one of them decides to buy very soon!

*Josephine * - Your hair looks beautiful, I love the colour, I will check later, to see what changes have been made, since the opting of the previous photo. xoxo

*Everyone else* - stay safe, if there is necessity to drive in your snow conditions; and if there is no need to drive, stay home, safe and warm!

There is nothing new happening for me, so I am going to sign off now, and get some knitting done - I am still knitting the jacket that I began a few months ago, but I am determined to finish it before April! :sm23: :sm23:

Enjoy the remainder of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry I have been missing I was busy over the weekend making cookies and knitting, I finished the sock....AGAIN..and guess what it matches woohoo, I think I am going to start Christmas knitting in January, yep not getting stuck like this year and I learned not to switch needles, it does matter apparently, now I want to focus on Michaels blanket and knit another Sunnyside this time in pink or purple!


I will keep you to your word on that! I will need to begin things, for the girls who still enjoy getting hand made things from grandma, in June, but I will only have a few things to make! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I came back with a duck...my first. They were on sale this time. I am going to try roasting it with Delia Smith's recipe.  I noticed it is not stuffed, are they just too oily for that? Going to make the cherry jam/wine sauce to go with it. :sm01:


If you want the way we do ours just let me know. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes of course. If you are desperate do it separately.


Typolitis strikes again! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel.. :sm17:


Build a stable and anything might happen next weekend. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And Mav with her camera! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Yes, I'm thinking they did one side at a time? Stuffed and needle felted the seams.. what's your guess?
> They did a display that was supposed to be a riverbed and have added felting into their projects in the last year.


Just looked at the bottom photo again. Last night I thought it was a bag of Brussels sprouts but I see now it is a turtle. Is it? X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Belated all from a dull but warmer (relatively) Wales. Been wrestling my left-over beef, made a big cottage pie which will do us two days and stuck the rest in the freezer, didn't feel like concocting anything else and anyway am quickly running out of veg. Shopping tomorrow so can stock up. Off to catch up now see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


That looks lovely, are you pleased with the result? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Can't see if it's frosty as iv e only just woken up. I must have been tired last night. Did some knitting at the hairdressers and now I have one finished sock. Now have to make the first one.
Decision now is to get up and have breakfast or get dressed first.
I'm not used to being this lazy. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


We are very proud of him too, well done Mr E!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks lovely, are you pleased with the result? xxxx


Morning Honey. Going to add a few more brighter purple stripes to the front . The back is just as I wanted it a mix of blond and copper. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How do you know I'm not a virgin as well? xx :sm23: :sm23:


A questionable hypothesis.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to try to tidy my house this week before we leave. We'll see how far I get with that plan. :sm02: xxxooo


Life's too short for that, get your knitting out!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your congratulations to gs2. Never thought he'd be given a double scholarship.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's the chorus line of an old Saxon poem. Very beautiful.


I don't know anyone else in the universe that would have known that!! PMing you Janet!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> A questionable hypothesis.


Those words are too big at this time in the morning. I need coffee morning Janet how are you? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know anyone else in the universe that would have known that!! PMing you Janet!! xxxx


Janet knows everything. She's our own version of Google! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel.. :sm17:


My Elk is sleeping over Christmas.

To remind you, our youngest son, Ceawlin, is for some reason nicknamed Elk.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry but innocence is like virginity. Once you've lost it you cannot get it back no matter how much you wish. You ate that apple!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How do you know I'm not a virgin as well? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Pass.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing my grocery shop on Wednesday and then what we haven't got we'll have to do without. xx :sm09:


We're going today and the same applies!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> A questionable hypothesis.


Not sure what to say to that. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I came back with a duck...my first. They were on sale this time. I am going to try roasting it with Delia Smith's recipe. I noticed it is not stuffed, are they just too oily for that? Going to make the cherry jam/wine sauce to go with it. :sm01:


That sounds wonderful, I'm coming over - in my head, anyway!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Those words are too big at this time in the morning. I need coffee morning Janet how are you? Xx


Quite agree and I've been up a couple of hours!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes of course. If you are desperate do it separately.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> My Elk is sleeping over Christmas.
> 
> To remind you, our youngest son, Ceawlin, is for some reason nicknamed Elk.


Why? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree and I've been up a couple of hours!!! xx


I'm still in bed xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel.. :sm17:


Cheeky things!! I don't know about the rest of it but I think I'm sending a Mav over, maybe with a Brenda and an Indy!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm still in bed xx


Lucky you. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry I have been missing I was busy over the weekend making cookies and knitting, I finished the sock....AGAIN..and guess what it matches woohoo, I think I am going to start Christmas knitting in January, yep not getting stuck like this year and I learned not to switch needles, it does matter apparently, now I want to focus on Michaels blanket and knit another Sunnyside this time in pink or purple!


You are doing great Lisa, hope your knitting fingers are not getting sore! Well done on matching the socks!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am thinking about getting up. .......soon xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Those words are too big at this time in the morning. I need coffee morning Janet how are you? Xx


I'm fine. I've had my coffee, thanks to DH, and I'm meeting my Vetlettes in an hour for lunch. And the sun is shining brightly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm fine. I've had my coffee, thanks to DH, and I'm meeting my Vetlettes in an hour for lunch. And the sun is shining brightly.


Enjoy your lunch xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why? xx


Long story, but he doesn't dislike it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, that's me all caught up!! 

Had a lovely meal out with the family for Sam's birthday last night and it was within walking distance of our house so no waiting about for buses afterwards! My turn to be off to the hairdresser shortly, nothing fancy, just a trim. Then we will go and do battle in the supermarket for the last time before the big day. We have the grandkids staying over tonight, Jake arrives on his own by bus but I shall go and collect Liv after her steel pan(a type of steel drum) practice!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy, for you are all my very bestest of buddies!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I am thinking about getting up. .......soon xx


I'm thinking about putting dinner in the oven. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me all caught up!!
> 
> Had a lovely meal out with the family for Sam's birthday last night and it was within walking distance of our house so no waiting about for buses afterwards! My turn to be off to the hairdresser shortly, nothing fancy, just a trim. Then we will go and do battle in the supermarket for the last time before the big day. We have the grandkids staying over tonight, Jake arrives on his own by bus but I shall go and collect Liv after her steel pan(a type of steel drum) practice!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy, for you are all my very bestest of buddies!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you had a good time last night, have fun at the supermarket, our turn tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Im not doing anything but washing, craft and take it easy. Ive to go places but they can wait. Today is my day. Im going to cATCH up, Im getting out of my black tunnel I think.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 3'C (37'F).
Ice, ice, ice. When I left work yesterday, it was raining and 1'C. The temperature at Port Hope was -1'C, so I knew that in between the rain was freezing. I met up with the freezing rain at Newcastle hill. There were 6 accidents from that point to home. When I got home I almost slipped in our driveway and went to open the garage door to get the salt out. The handle kept turning round and round and the door would not open. Mum and I spent the next hour, prying the trim off the garage door opening so we could pop the lock open. We got the door open, salted everything, and I used duct tape and an odd clamp to hold the door lock together until we can get the right part.
I did get to sit and knit, but I was distracted by a search for a lambswool burberry scarf that I had lost somewhere in the house. I finally found it this morning, in one of my project bags.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wait 'til I'm that side of the country and then can I come too? xx


you can anyway


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Im not doing anything but washing, craft and take it easy. Ive to go places but they can wait. Today is my day. Im going to cATCH up, Im getting out of my black tunnel I think.


Sounds like a nice laid back day, glad you're feeling a bit lighter today. Enjoy. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Im not doing anything but washing, craft and take it easy. Ive to go places but they can wait. Today is my day. Im going to cATCH up, Im getting out of my black tunnel I think.


Enjoy your "My Day". Would today be a good day for some time outside?
I'd really like to take a day off to finish Christmas preps, but half the office is out with either vacation or the flu.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 3'C (37'F).
> Ice, ice, ice. When I left work yesterday, it was raining and 1'C. The temperature at Port Hope was -1'C, so I knew that in between the rain was freezing. I met up with the freezing rain at Newcastle hill. There were 6 accidents from that point to home. When I got home I almost slipped in our driveway and went to open the garage door to get the salt out. The handle kept turning round and round and the door would not open. Mum and I spent the next hour, prying the trim off the garage door opening so we could pop the lock open. We got the door open, salted everything, and I used duct tape and an odd clamp to hold the door lock together until we can get the right part.
> I did get to sit and knit, but I was distracted by a search for a lambswool burberry scarf that I had lost somewhere in the house. I finally found it this morning, in one of my project bags.


Scary, be careful today it's the other drivers you've got to watch. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me all caught up!!
> 
> Had a lovely meal out with the family for Sam's birthday last night and it was within walking distance of our house so no waiting about for buses afterwards! My turn to be off to the hairdresser shortly, nothing fancy, just a trim. Then we will go and do battle in the supermarket for the last time before the big day. We have the grandkids staying over tonight, Jake arrives on his own by bus but I shall go and collect Liv after her steel pan(a type of steel drum) practice!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy, for you are all my very bestest of buddies!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I love the sound of a steel drum band. We have them in Toronto every summer.
Enjoy the Gks.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have been feeling very exhausted during the ever changing weather, over the last few days; so haven't been on here very much.
> 
> Remember my flash Harry lounge, with all the bells and whistles? It hasn't worked properly since it was delivered, so after several months of misbehaviour; it is going back to the seller and we are getting our money back. We will be getting a less tech friendly one to replace it, so we should have some money left over from this next purchase!
> 
> ...


well done on your trip. I hope you'll be ok. Im sure you will.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> you can anyway


Hopefully life will be much easier being on the same side at least. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm fine. I've had my coffee, thanks to DH, and I'm meeting my Vetlettes in an hour for lunch. And the sun is shining brightly.


Enjoy your sunshine, and the Vetlette lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel..





London Girl said:


> Cheeky things!! I don't know about the rest of it but I think I'm sending a Mav over, maybe with a Brenda and an Indy!!!


My camera is ready, if Santa would just give me a lift. 
And he could pick up Jacky and a few sheep.

:sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm thinking about putting dinner in the oven. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I've just had my porridge. Bentley hasn't even gone out yet either. Guess it's going to be a lazy day in this household.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> My camera is ready, if Santa would just give me a lift.
> And he could pick up Jacky and a few sheep.
> 
> :sm02:


I'll pack my bag, just in case. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My camera is ready, if Santa would just give me a lift.
> And he could pick up Jacky and a few sheep.
> 
> :sm02:


And I'll bring wine! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My Elk is sleeping over Christmas.
> 
> To remind you, our youngest son, Ceawlin, is for some reason nicknamed Elk.


Is it because he's a big fellow who is not easily frightened off and gets caught up in things and can't get unstuck?
That's what I think of when I think of Elk.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll pack my bag, just in case. xx :sm09:


Me too xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just found this on the main forum!
> 
> Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC......SO CLEVER. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Can't see if it's frosty as iv e only just woken up. I must have been tired last night. Did some knitting at the hairdressers and now I have one finished sock. Now have to make the first one.
> Decision now is to get up and have breakfast or get dressed first.
> I'm not used to being this lazy. X


You've finished one sock in the time that I've done 4 inches on Stuart's socks. You're not lazy. 
Or I'm lazy too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Scary, be careful today it's the other drivers you've got to watch. xx


That's why I have my cell phone set up as a dashcam now. Just in case one of the idiots does something foolish in front of me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been ill again, up most of the night Saturday into Sunday. Today feeling very weak and feeble, wondering if I picked something up when I was out on Friday! I really needed to get stuff done today as ds#2 is home tomorrow. Oh well he grew up here so knows what we are like ????


I wish I could help you love. Dont worry, things will turn out ok.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry I have been missing I was busy over the weekend making cookies and knitting, I finished the sock....AGAIN..and guess what it matches woohoo, I think I am going to start Christmas knitting in January, yep not getting stuck like this year and I learned not to switch needles, it does matter apparently, now I want to focus on Michaels blanket and knit another Sunnyside this time in pink or purple!


Great for matching the sock.
Are you going to try Magic Loop?




Are you hoping to get Michael's blanket and the Sunnyside done for Christmas? I wish you knitting mojo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I might be desperate... it's my first duck. :sm23:


Easy duck - put it on the BBQ on low, just remember to keep the lid open. The skin gets all crackled and dark and the inside is yummy and juicy.
But I do like the sound of your cherry/wine sauce.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The grandfather clock is chiming.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You've finished one sock in the time that I've done 4 inches on Stuart's socks. You're not lazy.
> Or I'm lazy too.


But I did have to just sit at the hairdressers for a long time. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just posted the NIght before Christmas poem to my WI Knitting group. They will love it. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I really mustn't sit her any longer. Will go and see if there is any stuff that needs doing and also persuade Bentley that he might like to go out for a walk, although he is now settled down on the sill about the kitchen radiator warming his butt. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have 15 elk sleeping all over the front lawn, could someone please send over some sheep, a few shepherds and a camel.. :sm17:


That is an amazing amount of elk! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And Mav with her camera! Xx


Definitely Mav with her camera! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Just kidding. Obviously we know exactly what was meant. It happens to all of us with or without the help of spell check. :^)


PurpleFi said:


> Typolitis strikes again! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me all caught up!!
> 
> Had a lovely meal out with the family for Sam's birthday last night and it was within walking distance of our house so no waiting about for buses afterwards! My turn to be off to the hairdresser shortly, nothing fancy, just a trim. Then we will go and do battle in the supermarket for the last time before the big day. We have the grandkids staying over tonight, Jake arrives on his own by bus but I shall go and collect Liv after her steel pan(a type of steel drum) practice!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe well and happy, for you are all my very bestest of buddies!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great day and fun with the GKs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Im not doing anything but washing, craft and take it easy. Ive to go places but they can wait. Today is my day. Im going to cATCH up, Im getting out of my black tunnel I think.


Good for you for taking the day to yourself and even better that you're feeling better! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you got the rest you obviously needed. Love your idea of knitting the second sock first.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Can't see if it's frosty as iv e only just woken up. I must have been tired last night. Did some knitting at the hairdressers and now I have one finished sock. Now have to make the first one.
> Decision now is to get up and have breakfast or get dressed first.
> I'm not used to being this lazy. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 3'C (37'F).
> Ice, ice, ice. When I left work yesterday, it was raining and 1'C. The temperature at Port Hope was -1'C, so I knew that in between the rain was freezing. I met up with the freezing rain at Newcastle hill. There were 6 accidents from that point to home. When I got home I almost slipped in our driveway and went to open the garage door to get the salt out. The handle kept turning round and round and the door would not open. Mum and I spent the next hour, prying the trim off the garage door opening so we could pop the lock open. We got the door open, salted everything, and I used duct tape and an odd clamp to hold the door lock together until we can get the right part.
> I did get to sit and knit, but I was distracted by a search for a lambswool burberry scarf that I had lost somewhere in the house. I finally found it this morning, in one of my project bags.


What an evening you had. Glad you made it home and finally into the house safely. Take care on your way in to work this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got the rest you obviously needed. Love your idea of knitting the second sock first.


I just knit them both at the same time. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be off early this morning to meet up with a long-time friend who lives south of Seattle and I don't see much of her. Will be fun to visit and catch up on our lives. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But I did have to just sit at the hairdressers for a long time. xxx


No sympathy for you. Sitting around sipping wine, eating pie, getting a massage and ending up with a beautiful do is something to be envied. My outing yesterday was nothing near as exciting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I just knit them both at the same time. :sm02:


I just don't knit them. I do not like messing with them. I also cannot wear them as they hurt my feet no matter the yarn, size of needles or making them inside out. Doing two at a has a lot of advantages. I have done it and found it easier than it sounds.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just don't knit them. I do not like messing with them. I also cannot wear them as they hurt my feet no matter the yarn, size of needles or making them inside out. Doing two at a has a lot of advantages. I have done it and found it easier than it sounds.


It is much easier than it sounds. I totally understand what you are saying about why you don't knit them. If they don't work for you, then why do it?!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 3'C (37'F).
> Ice, ice, ice. When I left work yesterday, it was raining and 1'C. The temperature at Port Hope was -1'C, so I knew that in between the rain was freezing. I met up with the freezing rain at Newcastle hill. There were 6 accidents from that point to home. When I got home I almost slipped in our driveway and went to open the garage door to get the salt out. The handle kept turning round and round and the door would not open. Mum and I spent the next hour, prying the trim off the garage door opening so we could pop the lock open. We got the door open, salted everything, and I used duct tape and an odd clamp to hold the door lock together until we can get the right part.
> I did get to sit and knit, but I was distracted by a search for a lambswool burberry scarf that I had lost somewhere in the house. I finally found it this morning, in one of my project bags.


Never dull in Port Hope, is it?!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


I'm sorry. Not a very good day at all for you. I hope you can get the boiler fixed quickly. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sorry. Not a very good day at all for you. I hope you can get the boiler fixed quickly. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


Thanks but when you read about that terrible train wreck, I've had quite a good day in comparison!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


Sorry to hear that, that's a real pain! Hopefully it's sorted soon


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks but when you read about that terrible train wreck, I've had quite a good day in comparison!! xxxx


Absolutely. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I just knit them both at the same time. :sm02:


That's cos you're clever. If I did that I'd knit them both together! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


Apart from that is everything ok,? Xxx????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> No sympathy for you. Sitting around sipping wine, eating pie, getting a massage and ending up with a beautiful do is something to be envied. My outing yesterday was nothing near as exciting.


I very rarely get more than a cut so it was really nice to be made a fuss of. Back to chores now xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you got the rest you obviously needed. Love your idea of knitting the second sock first.


Works for me????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃⛄⛄⛄⛄⛄⛄⛄???????????????????????????????????????????????????? oops I've come over all Christmassy xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


And a partridge in a pear tree ................. Sorry couldn't resist, not one of you better days, hope you got on to the boiler people and gave them a b******ing. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Works for me????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃☃☃☃☃☃☃☃⛄⛄⛄⛄⛄⛄⛄???????????????????????????????????????????????????? oops I've come over all Christmassy xxxxxxx


That's the wine taking over. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's the wine taking over. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Absolutely. I'm not under the affluence of incahol xxxxx????????????????????????????????????☃⛄☃⛄☃⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely. I'm not under the affluence of incahol xxxxx????????????????????????????????????☃⛄☃⛄☃⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????


Well of course not. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And a partridge in a pear tree ................. Sorry couldn't resist, not one of you better days, hope you got on to the boiler people and gave them a b******ing. xxxx


They sent someone this afternoon and he is coming back tomorrow with a new circuit board but as with all intermittent faults, it's difficult to pin down.

Having fun with the kids, Liv is now on DH's computer watching pop music videos and Jake is thrashing his granddad at Monopoly, I've been 'out' for ages!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely. I'm not under the affluence of incahol xxxxx????????????????????????????????????☃⛄☃⛄☃⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????


Why not??!!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> They sent someone this afternoon and he is coming back tomorrow with a new circuit board but as with all intermittent faults, it's difficult to pin down.
> 
> Having fun with the kids, Liv is now on DH's computer watching pop music videos and Jake is thrashing his granddad at Monopoly, I've been 'out' for ages!! xxxx


Oh dear did they bankrupt you, and just before Christmas. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. I've been busy today, have cleaned the kitchen and hallway and bathroom and will do sitting room and bedroom tomorrow. Chris came for dinner , I'm at Jamie's lunchtime tomorrow and have Sainsburys delivery after that. I'm off to bed as I'm shattered now. Take care all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great for matching the sock.
> Are you going to try Magic Loop?
> 
> 
> ...


No, I have been working on the blanket off and on for almost a year, the sweater is for a lady at sewing circle!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No, I have been working on the blanket off and on for almost a year, the sweater is for a lady at sewing circle!


Hi Lisa. How you doing? Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa. How you doing? Xx


Hi Josephine! I'm doing alright despite the rough start today as I backed into a tree and busted my tail light but other than that I am good went shopping and bought some Christmas cartoons and getting ready to watch them and make some more hat ornaments as they took me just 10 or 15 minutes to knit!!

How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hi Josephine! I'm doing alright despite the rough start today as I backed into a tree and busted my tail light but other than that I am good went shopping and bought some Christmas cartoons and getting ready to watch them and make some more hat ornaments as they took me just 10 or 15 minutes to knit!!
> 
> How are you?


Sorry about the tail light. Not too bad here arthritis is being a bit of a pain, but nothing a glass of wine won't sort out. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Did a few more bits of shopping today. Made some brandy butter and a book cover. Night night everyone xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I still need to shop for food maybe Friday other than that I'm done just waiting on some packages to arrive!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just looked at the bottom photo again. Last night I thought it was a bag of Brussels sprouts but I see now it is a turtle. Is it? X


The power was off for 12 hr because of the snow, sorry for the delay...indeed a turtle!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> My Elk is sleeping over Christmas.
> 
> To remind you, our youngest son, Ceawlin, is for some reason nicknamed Elk.


How lovely Janet, enjoy your Elk! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> That sounds wonderful, I'm coming over - in my head, anyway!! xxxx


I have to make the skin crispy..... :sm24: xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Cheeky things!! I don't know about the rest of it but I think I'm sending a Mav over, maybe with a Brenda and an Indy!!!


Thank you luv, you just made my day! ❤ xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 3'C (37'F).
> Ice, ice, ice. When I left work yesterday, it was raining and 1'C. The temperature at Port Hope was -1'C, so I knew that in between the rain was freezing. I met up with the freezing rain at Newcastle hill. There were 6 accidents from that point to home. When I got home I almost slipped in our driveway and went to open the garage door to get the salt out. The handle kept turning round and round and the door would not open. Mum and I spent the next hour, prying the trim off the garage door opening so we could pop the lock open. We got the door open, salted everything, and I used duct tape and an odd clamp to hold the door lock together until we can get the right part.
> I did get to sit and knit, but I was distracted by a search for a lambswool burberry scarf that I had lost somewhere in the house. I finally found it this morning, in one of my project bags.


We had our first snow front today over a foot down south and regional power off for 12 hrs. It gave me some concern as Mom's main oxygen machine is power driven with no battery. The portable only lasts for 4 hrs. She has an emergency cylinder and even though I talked her through it she couldn't turn it on. Respiratory told her not to breath as much (oh ya!) and take it easy and they will go out tomorrow with a better back up plan. I was ready to call the ambulance service if she needed another, I don't mess around.

Also discovered the trees were so laden with snow the branches were getting ready to pull out the phone lines to the house. Grabbed my tall extendable pruner and hacked them off, but not before I was covered like a snowman! Did I tell you how much I hate winter... :sm15:

ps... please don't fall down, what would they do without you Mav!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> My camera is ready, if Santa would just give me a lift.
> And he could pick up Jacky and a few sheep.
> 
> :sm02:


Now that would be a wonderful Christmas Miracle! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> You've finished one sock in the time that I've done 4 inches on Stuart's socks. You're not lazy.
> Or I'm lazy too.


PurpleFi wrote:
I must have been tired last night. Did some knitting at the hairdressers and now I have one finished sock. Now have to make the first one.

Now I'm not the sharpest pencil, but if you've finished one sock, doesn't that make the next one your "second" sock. Or do you alway's make the second sock first... I wanna get it right! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Easy duck - put it on the BBQ on low, just remember to keep the lid open. The skin gets all crackled and dark and the inside is yummy and juicy.
> But I do like the sound of your cherry/wine sauce.


Ok.. don't snicker. I've never used a BBQ. I'm a virgin like Jacky, some things I've never done either. :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is an amazing amount of elk! xxxooo


And an even more amazing amount of poop. :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Did I mention I ate a whole jar of Christmas pudding because the power was off and I didn't want to open the fridge! ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> I must have been tired last night. Did some knitting at the hairdressers and now I have one finished sock. Now have to make the first one.
> 
> Now I'm not the sharpest pencil, but if you've finished one sock, doesn't that make the next one your "second" sock. Or do you alway's make the second sock first... I wanna get it right! xoxox


Always, always knit the second sock first then you will never suffer from second sock syndrome. Luv u lots xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> And an even more amazing amount of poop. :sm16:


Is it any good as manure for the garden? Xxx

Ps sorry you had a power cut. Sendi g you warm hugs. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Is it any good as manure for the garden? Xxx
> 
> Ps sorry you had a power cut. Sendi g you warm hugs. Xxxx


Might be a little too ripe and strong and would burn everything.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> I must have been tired last night. Did some knitting at the hairdressers and now I have one finished sock. Now have to make the first one.
> 
> Now I'm not the sharpest pencil, but if you've finished one sock, doesn't that make the next one your "second" sock. Or do you alway's make the second sock first... I wanna get it right! xoxox


If you do the second one first then you only have the first sock to do and then you're finished. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> We had our first snow front today over a foot down south and regional power off for 12 hrs. It gave me some concern as Mom's main oxygen machine is power driven with no battery. The portable only lasts for 4 hrs. She has an emergency cylinder and even though I talked her through it she couldn't turn it on. Respiratory told her not to breath as much (oh ya!) and take it easy and they will go out tomorrow with a better back up plan. I was ready to call the ambulance service if she needed another, I don't mess around.
> 
> Also discovered the trees were so laden with snow the branches were getting ready to pull out the phone lines to the house. Grabbed my tall extendable pruner and hacked them off, but not before I was covered like a snowman! Did I tell you how much I hate winter... :sm15:
> 
> ps... please don't fall down, what would they do without you Mav!


Oh, no selfie? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Did I mention I ate a whole jar of Christmas pudding because the power was off and I didn't want to open the fridge! ????????????????


Hope you enjoyed it and didn't suffer after. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a misty, damp Wales, off shopping later and to get my Christmas pressy, first one I've had in years. Then that's us ready for Christmas, not that it will be any different from any other day. Have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear did they bankrupt you, and just before Christmas. xxxx :sm23:


Yep but I've usually had enough by the time they do that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. I've been busy today, have cleaned the kitchen and hallway and bathroom and will do sitting room and bedroom tomorrow. Chris came for dinner , I'm at Jamie's lunchtime tomorrow and have Sainsburys delivery after that. I'm off to bed as I'm shattered now. Take care all.


Wow, you had a very busy but satisfying day, well done! Hope you enjoyed a good sleep after that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hi Josephine! I'm doing alright despite the rough start today as I backed into a tree and busted my tail light but other than that I am good went shopping and bought some Christmas cartoons and getting ready to watch them and make some more hat ornaments as they took me just 10 or 15 minutes to knit!!
> 
> How are you?


How is the tree?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you luv, you just made my day! ❤ xoxox


 :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> We had our first snow front today over a foot down south and regional power off for 12 hrs. It gave me some concern as Mom's main oxygen machine is power driven with no battery. The portable only lasts for 4 hrs. She has an emergency cylinder and even though I talked her through it she couldn't turn it on. Respiratory told her not to breath as much (oh ya!) and take it easy and they will go out tomorrow with a better back up plan. I was ready to call the ambulance service if she needed another, I don't mess around.
> 
> Also discovered the trees were so laden with snow the branches were getting ready to pull out the phone lines to the house. Grabbed my tall extendable pruner and hacked them off, but not before I was covered like a snowman! Did I tell you how much I hate winter... :sm15:
> 
> ps... please don't fall down, what would they do without you Mav!


"Don't breath as much"???!!!! I've never heard anything so ridiculous, if you are a bit worried about your machine going off, I would think you would probably breath _more_!!!
Well done on saving your phone lines, even though you got 'snowed', wonderful mental picture Trish but genuinely sorry you had to do it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> And an even more amazing amount of poop. :sm16:


We could all knit some Elk diapers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm morbidly curious about how you deal with all that poop!!xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Did I mention I ate a whole jar of Christmas pudding because the power was off and I didn't want to open the fridge! ????????????????


But was it wonderfully delicious - and hot? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a pretty dark, damp and gloomy London!! Kids despatched to school for the last day of term. Jake was supposed to go on the bus but couldn't find his bus pass (so like his mum at that age!) so I drove him to school and then dropped Liv off at hers. Traffic not as bad as I expected, I guess some schools have already finished. Sitting here in the chill now, waiting for our gas man to turn up and fix this boiler for good!! Off to see Star Wars later, looking forward to that!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep but I've usually had enough by the time they do that!! xxxx


A very good morning to you, you're up and about early, did the gk's stay overnight? Today is our last venture out then keeping well away for the shops. Should get lots of knitting done, will have to start thinking about what to do next to keep me occupied. Have a good day, enjoy whatever you are doing. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a pretty dark, damp and gloomy London!! Kids despatched to school for the last day of term. Jake was supposed to go on the bus but couldn't find his bus pass (so like his mum at that age!) so I drove him to school and then dropped Liv off at hers. Traffic not as bad as I expected, I guess some schools have already finished. Sitting here in the chill now, waiting for our gas man to turn up and fix this boiler for good!! Off to see Star Wars later, looking forward to that!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


Right once again we've crossed messages. Hope your gas man turns up and can sort you out, if not sort him out. Have never got why Star Wars is so popular but then I lead a very sheltered life, can't remember the last time I went to the cinema, I think it was sometime between '76 and '86 when we lived in Cardiff. I think I saw The Champ. Enjoy your film see you later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A very good morning to you, you're up and about early, did the gk's stay overnight? Today is our last venture out then keeping well away for the shops. Should get lots of knitting done, will have to start thinking about what to do next to keep me occupied. Have a good day, enjoy whatever you are doing. xxxx


Good morning dear! Yes, they stayed over, that meant a very brief cuddle in bed this morning, a lovely way to start the day!! I shall bob into a couple of shops while we are near them after the cinema but that's it. I am out with Jill tomorrow, going by bus out to a little town in Kent called Westerham, near Churchill's house. There is a lovely pub there with a roaring fire and a few nice little shops to browse round and that willbe it for me until after Christmas!!

I haven't any knitting on the go at the moment, waiting for inspiraton and for my hands ro recover after knitting those dorm boots!! Have a good day love, keep the stress down!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Yes, they stayed over, that meant a very brief cuddle in bed this morning, a lovely way to start the day!! I shall bob into a couple of shops while we are near them after the cinema but that's it. I am out with Jill tomorrow, going by bus out to a little town in Kent called Westerham, near Churchill's house. There is a lovely pub there with a roaring fire and a few nice little shops to browse round and that willbe it for me until after Christmas!!
> 
> I haven't any knitting on the go at the moment, waiting for inspiraton and for my hands ro recover after knitting those dorm boots!! Have a good day love, keep the stress down!!! xxxxx


No stress at the moment, just going with the flo. Excited about my Chrissy pressy, have you guessed yet? Enjoy you're day out tomorrow, you just can't sit still can you? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If you do the second one first then you only have the first sock to do and then you're finished. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Glad you understand my logic. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you understand my logic. xxxxx


Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Off to the supermarket later and picking up fish and chips on the way back. We are still eating our way through the freezer so not too much shopping to do.

Put the other stripy purple in my hair just waiting for it to take and then hopefully it will be just as I want it.

It's DD ad SILs 14th wedding anniversary today. They have gone down to their flat on the south coast, leaving the gks with the other grandparents.

It is also the 17th anniversary of my Dad's death, he and my DD were very close and that is why she chose that date for her wedding.

Happy Wednesday to you all. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a pretty dark, damp and gloomy London!! Kids despatched to school for the last day of term. Jake was supposed to go on the bus but couldn't find his bus pass (so like his mum at that age!) so I drove him to school and then dropped Liv off at hers. Traffic not as bad as I expected, I guess some schools have already finished. Sitting here in the chill now, waiting for our gas man to turn up and fix this boiler for good!! Off to see Star Wars later, looking forward to that!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


I am now singing the Flanders and Swann song The Gas Man Cometh. xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> "Don't breath as much"???!!!! I've never heard anything so ridiculous, if you are a bit worried about your machine going off, I would think you would probably breath _more_!!!
> Well done on saving your phone lines, even though you got 'snowed', wonderful mental picture Trish but genuinely sorry you had to do it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I was wondering how you breathe less, too. It's like when they tell you , just breathe, or take deep breaths and then give you a demo., like we don't know how to do it! 
It's dull and cold here. Just have housework ( sorry for using a rude word) , Jamie's and my delivery to put away today, oh, and some laundry, so I think knitting will have to be tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Off to the supermarket later and picking up fish and chips on the way back. We are still eating our way through the freezer so not too much shopping to do.
> 
> Put the other stripy purple in my hair just waiting for it to take and then hopefully it will be just as I want it.
> 
> ...


What a nice way to remember her grandad.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No stress at the moment, just going with the flo. Excited about my Chrissy pressy, have you guessed yet? Enjoy you're day out tomorrow, you just can't sit still can you? xxxx


Is it crook for you to chase the sheep out with, complete with Bo Peep costume?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Is it crook for you to chase the sheep out with, complete with Bo Peep costume?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Or a sheepskin coat?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!

"Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"

What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). I woke up to more snow this morning and an opossum on the front porch munching cat food. It will not be going above freezing, so I don't have to face freezing anything. Winter is coming...tomorrow.
My tum was not happy last night. If it wasn't for a meeting today, I'd stay home. I may go home right after the meeting depending on how I feel.
Last night, I found Stuart's Christmas present. He wanted a hoodie that was on sale for less than half price. There was one available in all of southern Ontario. And it was in Bowmanville, which I pass through on the way home. I found the rack of hoodies and didn't see it, until I looked below the rack. It was sitting on the shelf of shoes. I think that is the only reason it hadn't sold. So I scored.
I did another two inches on the socks and started gusset increases (I'm doing toe-up)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


That is wonderful news just in time for Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Yes, they stayed over, that meant a very brief cuddle in bed this morning, a lovely way to start the day!! I shall bob into a couple of shops while we are near them after the cinema but that's it. I am out with Jill tomorrow, going by bus out to a little town in Kent called Westerham, near Churchill's house. There is a lovely pub there with a roaring fire and a few nice little shops to browse round and that willbe it for me until after Christmas!!
> 
> I haven't any knitting on the go at the moment, waiting for inspiraton and for my hands ro recover after knitting those dorm boots!! Have a good day love, keep the stress down!!! xxxxx


Cuddles in bed is a nice way to start the day.
Enjoy Star Wars. I haven't seen it yet, but hope to sometime around Christmas.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


It is great news. That must be so relieved.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a pretty dark, damp and gloomy London!! Kids despatched to school for the last day of term. Jake was supposed to go on the bus but couldn't find his bus pass (so like his mum at that age!) so I drove him to school and then dropped Liv off at hers. Traffic not as bad as I expected, I guess some schools have already finished. Sitting here in the chill now, waiting for our gas man to turn up and fix this boiler for good!! Off to see Star Wars later, looking forward to that!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


Traffic hasn't been as bad here as well, except near the shopping malls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We could all knit some Elk diapers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm morbidly curious about how you deal with all that poop!!xxxx :sm15:


It's fertilizer. That's why her lawn is so green. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Did I mention I ate a whole jar of Christmas pudding because the power was off and I didn't want to open the fridge! ????????????????


That's a good excuse.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Ok.. don't snicker. I've never used a BBQ. I'm a virgin like Jacky, some things I've never done either. :sm23:


I started out with cinder blocks piled in the driveway, with one of the racks from the oven on top and wood and charcoal underneath. After cooking on that, the BBQ was easy.
You can do it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> We had our first snow front today over a foot down south and regional power off for 12 hrs. It gave me some concern as Mom's main oxygen machine is power driven with no battery. The portable only lasts for 4 hrs. She has an emergency cylinder and even though I talked her through it she couldn't turn it on. Respiratory told her not to breath as much (oh ya!) and take it easy and they will go out tomorrow with a better back up plan. I was ready to call the ambulance service if she needed another, I don't mess around.
> 
> Also discovered the trees were so laden with snow the branches were getting ready to pull out the phone lines to the house. Grabbed my tall extendable pruner and hacked them off, but not before I was covered like a snowman! Did I tell you how much I hate winter... :sm15:
> 
> ps... please don't fall down, what would they do without you Mav!


I've been looking at the Tesla Powerwall. It acts like a generator, but without all the fumes and having to refill the fuel. They just started making them a couple of years ago, so I'm waiting until they are available closer to here. Something like that would be useful.
I was wondering if you were going to get the snow. I saw it on theweathernetwork. 
Our trees are all chopped into V's and O's around the wires. This subdivision has all buried wires which is a much smarter idea.
It's not winter until tomorrow.
:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just heard that there is a crash on the highway so I'm leaving now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


Best Christmas present ever x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you understand my logic. xxxxx


Lovely picture! Not changing my avatar cos I don't like my haircut!! :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

More purple added.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am now singing the Flanders and Swann song The Gas Man Cometh. xxx


'Twas on a Monday morning....... :sm23: Well, he's been and gone, changed just about everything changeable on the boiler, we just have to wait and see if it has come on when we get home from seeing Star Wars and frankly, I don't know what else can be done if that is not the case. Please, everybody, keep everything crossed!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). I woke up to more snow this morning and an opossum on the front porch munching cat food. It will not be going above freezing, so I don't have to face freezing anything. Winter is coming...tomorrow.
> My tum was not happy last night. If it wasn't for a meeting today, I'd stay home. I may go home right after the meeting depending on how I feel.
> Last night, I found Stuart's Christmas present. He wanted a hoodie that was on sale for less than half price. There was one available in all of southern Ontario. And it was in Bowmanville, which I pass through on the way home. I found the rack of hoodies and didn't see it, until I looked below the rack. It was sitting on the shelf of shoes. I think that is the only reason it hadn't sold. So I scored.
> I did another two inches on the socks and started gusset increases (I'm doing toe-up)


Great news on the hoodie, another one out of the way!! I have just been back to the supermarket for a bumper pack of Bayliss & Harding bathroom essentials, for £10, which I will split up and dish out to the ladies in my family for Christmas, result!! Sorry your tum is playing up, hope it settles down, _after_ you've taken the rest of the day off!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> More purple added.


Oooh, wow, that's lovely!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How is the tree?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Well the tree was already in bad shape so I really didn't hurt it anymore than it already was, I parked in the carport and will from now on to avoid this happening again!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a pretty dark, damp and gloomy London!! Kids despatched to school for the last day of term. Jake was supposed to go on the bus but couldn't find his bus pass (so like his mum at that age!) so I drove him to school and then dropped Liv off at hers. Traffic not as bad as I expected, I guess some schools have already finished. Sitting here in the chill now, waiting for our gas man to turn up and fix this boiler for good!! Off to see Star Wars later, looking forward to that!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


I truly hope they get it fixed! And enjoy the movie!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No stress at the moment, just going with the flo. Excited about my Chrissy pressy, have you guessed yet? Enjoy you're day out tomorrow, you just can't sit still can you? xxxx


Logs maybe?

:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


That is wonderful news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


That is fantastic news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> More purple added.


Beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 'Twas on a Monday morning....... :sm23: Well, he's been and gone, changed just about everything changeable on the boiler, we just have to wait and see if it has come on when we get home from seeing Star Wars and frankly, I don't know what else can be done if that is not the case. Please, everybody, keep everything crossed!!! xxxx


XXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX????????????????????????⛄☃????????????☃⛄????⛄☃????????????????????XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Jeanette xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture! Not changing my avatar cos I don't like my haircut!! :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


Thank you xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Starting to do the cutting and wrapping. I will make another batch of no nuts version, but with sea salt. I used a very old recipe for this batch. I am trying a new one with sweetened condensed milk and brown sugar for the next batch.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've just had my porridge. Bentley hasn't even gone out yet either. Guess it's going to be a lazy day in this household.xx


Hey, what a beautiful purple lady!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is it because he's a big fellow who is not easily frightened off and gets caught up in things and can't get unstuck?
> That's what I think of when I think of Elk.


Well, he's only 5' 10" and fairly lightly proportioned, and he seems to be able to extricate himself from awkward situations, but not without upsetting people.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


Only you could have more boiler trouble at this time of year. I hope you can get it fixed quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hey, what a beautiful purple lady!


Thank you Janet, xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw this on facebook


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook


And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Is it crook for you to chase the sheep out with, complete with Bo Peep costume?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No, got two of those already. ?????????????? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


Fantastic, Christmas without a black cloud over them. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


Wow


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> 'Twas on a Monday morning....... :sm23: Well, he's been and gone, changed just about everything changeable on the boiler, we just have to wait and see if it has come on when we get home from seeing Star Wars and frankly, I don't know what else can be done if that is not the case. Please, everybody, keep everything crossed!!! xxxx


All crossed, have you asked Father Christmas for a new boiler? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw this on facebook


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


Ooh they are you to a T. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh they are you to a T. xx


Thank you. Mr P was not impressed and asked me when would I wear them. So I said all the time????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Mr P was not impressed and asked me when would I wear them. So I said all the time????????????????


You can really click up your heels with those boots.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You can really click up your heels with those boots.


Thanks Jeanette, I intend to. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well home at last and that's it I'm not venturing out again. Got DH's pressy (well he got it, I paid for it as it was a new shaver) and mine, done the shopping and now I'm done. While I was getting my pressy DH went to get his and managed to trip over so came back covered in blood, not too much damaged but must have had his hands in his pockets, 'cause he fell on his face. Probably look like Rudolph tomorrow, but no lasting troubles. It did put a dampener on the day a bit. So have now put everything away, and tea and caught up here. The rest of the night is mine. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well home at last and that's it I'm not venturing out again. Got DH's pressy (well he got it, I paid for it as it was a new shaver) and mine, done the shopping and now I'm done. While I was getting my pressy DH went to get his and managed to trip over so came back covered in blood, not too much damaged but must have had his hands in his pockets, 'cause he fell on his face. Probably look like Rudolph tomorrow, but no lasting troubles. It did put a dampener on the day a bit. So have now put everything away, and tea and caught up here. The rest of the night is mine. xx


So sorry to hear this. Hope it's not too awful in the morning.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I truly hope they get it fixed! And enjoy the movie!


The heating had come on before we came home, yay!! However, we've been here before and it has been ok for weeks before it goes again so we are keeping our fingers crossed!! The film was ok but it IS Star Wars, not one of my favourites, over-long and confusing at times! Strangely, we got chatting to some lads when it had finished, it turns out they are in Jake's year at the same school and are friends with him, small world!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Logs maybe?
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:


....or an automatic electric log-splitter??!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> XXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX????????????????????????⛄☃????????????☃⛄????⛄☃????????????????????XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Have you been sniffing the artificial snow spray?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


Wow, they are stunning, Happy Christmas!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to the post office today and also had coffee with marg. Im all done for christmas. And of course its Stephens birthday on Sunday, the same as SAXY. Weve(all of the family) been through a bit of a bad crisis time these last couple of weeks but today I think we have seen ther bcak of it. Its been a tough few weeks on top of what we are feeling for our first Christmas. Weve come through it and I know we had Alberts guidance. He'll be with us on Christmas. I dreamed about him last night AGAIN. I dreamed he was poorly and I asked him if he wanted the ambulance and he said yes. Never mind. Im sick of moaning. Im only on pg 243 but I want you all to know I wouldnt be without you all for the world.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All crossed, have you asked Father Christmas for a new boiler? xxxx


I don't think I've been good enough to warrant him splashing out 4 grand!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> The heating had come on before we came home, yay!! However, we've been here before and it has been ok for weeks before it goes again so we are keeping our fingers crossed!! The film was ok but it IS Star Wars, not one of my favourites, over-long and confusing at times! Strangely, we got chatting to some lads when it had finished, it turns out they are in Jake's year at the same school and are friends with him, small world!! xxxx


So what were they doing at the pictures, if Jake was in school? xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well home at last and that's it I'm not venturing out again. Got DH's pressy (well he got it, I paid for it as it was a new shaver) and mine, done the shopping and now I'm done. While I was getting my pressy DH went to get his and managed to trip over so came back covered in blood, not too much damaged but must have had his hands in his pockets, 'cause he fell on his face. Probably look like Rudolph tomorrow, but no lasting troubles. It did put a dampener on the day a bit. So have now put everything away, and tea and caught up here. The rest of the night is mine. xx


Honestly, you can't turn your back for a second, can you? Mine has left his walking stick behind 3 times today, makes me wonder if he really needs it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the post office today and also had coffee with marg. Im all done for christmas. And of course its Stephens birthday on Sunday, the same as SAXY. Weve(all of the family) been through a bit of a bad crisis time these last couple of weeks but today I think we have seen ther bcak of it. Its been a tough few weeks on top of what we are feeling for our first Christmas. Weve come through it and I know we had Alberts guidance. He'll be with us on Christmas. I dreamed about him last night AGAIN. I dreamed he was poorly and I asked him if he wanted the ambulance and he said yes. Never mind. Im sick of moaning. Im only on pg 243 but I want you all to know I wouldnt be without you all for the world.


...and we wouldn't be without you either dear and I am so glad you've all turned another corner! Always with you, always holding your hand, little lady!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ....or an automatic electric log-splitter??!!! xxxx


Come on, I thought you might have guessed, looks as though I'll have to give you a big clue. Think 'nearly' and Blackpool. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Honestly, you can't turn your back for a second, can you? Mine has left his walking stick behind 3 times today, makes me wonder if he really needs it!! xxxx


Think I'll get DH one plus a roll of bubble wrap. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So what were they doing at the pictures, if Jake was in school? xxxx :sm15:


They finished at lunch time, Jake was probably still walking home at that time a s he's lost his bus pass!!! It's only about 3 miles!! Just kidding, I expect his mum went to get him as it's her day off today!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my visit to the hairdressers. Fell like I've been thoroughly spoilt. Had lovely coffee and mince pie. A wonderful head massage and came out looking like this...


I really love it purple. Its a lot longer than mine,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to have a boasty Knanna moment. GS2 has just heard that he has been award a double scholarship at his school for academic and music. So proud of him


brilliant. stick your chest out. well done


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the post office today and also had coffee with marg. Im all done for christmas. And of course its Stephens birthday on Sunday, the same as SAXY. Weve(all of the family) been through a bit of a bad crisis time these last couple of weeks but today I think we have seen ther bcak of it. Its been a tough few weeks on top of what we are feeling for our first Christmas. Weve come through it and I know we had Alberts guidance. He'll be with us on Christmas. I dreamed about him last night AGAIN. I dreamed he was poorly and I asked him if he wanted the ambulance and he said yes. Never mind. Im sick of moaning. Im only on pg 243 but I want you all to know I wouldnt be without you all for the world.


We love you Susan!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have you been sniffing the artificial snow spray?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No but I m having a nice French liquer laced with Cognac xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx????⛄????????????????????????????????????????⛄☃????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No but I m having a nice French liquer laced with Cognac xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx????⛄????????????????????????????????????????⛄☃????????????


Hic! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> No but I m having a nice French liquer laced with Cognac xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx????⛄????????????????????????????????????????⛄☃????????????


You've really started Christmas then? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok xx


I had mine cut yesterday, but I have no colour, It's really grey & I like it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the post office today and also had coffee with marg. Im all done for christmas. And of course its Stephens birthday on Sunday, the same as SAXY. Weve(all of the family) been through a bit of a bad crisis time these last couple of weeks but today I think we have seen ther bcak of it. Its been a tough few weeks on top of what we are feeling for our first Christmas. Weve come through it and I know we had Alberts guidance. He'll be with us on Christmas. I dreamed about him last night AGAIN. I dreamed he was poorly and I asked him if he wanted the ambulance and he said yes. Never mind. Im sick of moaning. Im only on pg 243 but I want you all to know I wouldnt be without you all for the world.


Well done on coming through a tough time. I know Albert is watching over you and he'll be so proud of you. Always here for you love xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You've really started Christmas then? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Oh yes, most definitely. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You've really started Christmas then? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Hi Chris how are you doing. Have you seen the specialist yet,?xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, Im going to s and b today where we shall be having pies and mushy peas for our final meeting of the year. Im a bit l;ost off on here today so I'll catch up later. Im wrapping prezzies tonight and I really dont want to, in fact I dont want anything to do with Christmas. Sorry for the moan. xx


Moan away, it's going to be a difficult Christmas for you. Loads of hugs com8ng your way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I really love it purple. Its a lot longer than mine,


Thank you xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> More purple added.


That looks great! I had my hair done yesterday & it looks like yours but no purple.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You've really started Christmas then? xx :sm09: :sm09:


What are you getting for Christmas? K sitting wool? New house? I give up xxxxx????⛄????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> What are you getting for Christmas? K sitting wool? New house? I give up xxxxx????⛄????????????????????????????


Have you seen my clues to June? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you seen my clues to June? xx


June hasn't seen your clues to June!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> June hasn't seen your clues to June!!! :sm23: xxxx


Bottom of page 261. xxxx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


Just shown my DD , she said are they 'irregular choice'. She says you should look at them. I'm only saying what she said! I love these though, wish I could wear fancy shoes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you seen my clues to June? xx


Yes still non the wiser. Xxxx????????????????????⛄☃????????????????????????☃????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Come on, I thought you might have guessed, looks as though I'll have to give you a big clue. Think 'nearly' and Blackpool. xxxx


Holiday? Oh come on tell xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just shown my DD , she said are they 'irregular choice'. She says you should look at them. I'm only saying what she said! I love these though, wish I could wear fancy shoes.


Sorry don't understand xxxxxx????☃????????????⛄????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Holiday? Oh come on tell xxxxxx


Not yet. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not yet. xx :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris how are you doing. Have you seen the specialist yet,?xxxx


I saw an orthopaedic dr yesterday. He showed me the x-ray of my knee & he said my knee is totally k*****d & he said I need an urgent new knee. I told him I really didn't want it as it's my 'good' leg. He said I should have it if I wanted to be running around again. I then mentioned my back & said I will never be able to go running around. He then suggested steroid injection in my knee. Next thing I know he had a huge syringe & he jabbed me, it did hurt. Today it's so much better & walking is much easier & the swelling is going down. I am delighted, hope it stays like it at least over the holiday. That's the end of my latest saga.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry don't understand xxxxxx????☃????????????⛄????????????????


Irregular choice sell really colourful shoes. I just looked it up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Irregular choice sell really colourful shoes. I just looked it up.


Thanks. Never heard of them. I'll have a look. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks. Never heard of them. I'll have a look. Xx


Had a look but not quite my style xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Look what I am doing

I thought I should make Michael some socks before I give them ago for me and I have to say so far not liking it...... :sm03: but I really want to.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I saw an orthopaedic dr yesterday. He showed me the x-ray of my knee & he said my knee is totally k*****d & he said I need an urgent new knee. I told him I really didn't want it as it's my 'good' leg. He said I should have it if I wanted to be running around again. I then mentioned my back & said I will never be able to go running around. He then suggested steroid injection in my knee. Next thing I know he had a huge syringe & he jabbed me, it did hurt. Today it's so much better & walking is much easier & the swelling is going down. I am delighted, hope it stays like it at least over the holiday. That's the end of my latest saga.


Glad the injection helped but you can't have too many. I think it may be worth finding out what is involved in a knee replacement. Mine is a total replacement and has made walking easier and because of that my back is easier. I know you have other problems but might be worth a look. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


They're great, as is the poster and your hair. Tell MR P that you'll wear the boots whenever as they go with your hair.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I am doing
> 
> I thought I should make Michael some socks before I give them ago for me and I have to say so far not liking it...... :sm03: but I really want to.


Let me clarify I didn't like magic loop the needles had a drag on them and they are the addi turbo rockets so I switched to my hiya hiyas and it is much better!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> They're great, as is the poster and your hair. Tell MR P that you'll wear the boots whenever as they go with your hair.


Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> We had our first snow front today over a foot down south and regional power off for 12 hrs. It gave me some concern as Mom's main oxygen machine is power driven with no battery. The portable only lasts for 4 hrs. She has an emergency cylinder and even though I talked her through it she couldn't turn it on. Respiratory told her not to breath as much (oh ya!) and take it easy and they will go out tomorrow with a better back up plan. I was ready to call the ambulance service if she needed another, I don't mess around.
> 
> Also discovered the trees were so laden with snow the branches were getting ready to pull out the phone lines to the house. Grabbed my tall extendable pruner and hacked them off, but not before I was covered like a snowman! Did I tell you how much I hate winter... :sm15:
> 
> ps... please don't fall down, what would they do without you Mav!


Glad you're all okay, but, wow!, that's a lot of snow! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> And an even more amazing amount of poop. :sm16:


Oh, yeah, that! xxxooo :sm13:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Yes, they stayed over, that meant a very brief cuddle in bed this morning, a lovely way to start the day!! I shall bob into a couple of shops while we are near them after the cinema but that's it. I am out with Jill tomorrow, going by bus out to a little town in Kent called Westerham, near Churchill's house. There is a lovely pub there with a roaring fire and a few nice little shops to browse round and that willbe it for me until after Christmas!!
> 
> I haven't any knitting on the go at the moment, waiting for inspiraton and for my hands ro recover after knitting those dorm boots!! Have a good day love, keep the stress down!!! xxxxx


Have a great time out tomorrow and enjoy the movie today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Off to the supermarket later and picking up fish and chips on the way back. We are still eating our way through the freezer so not too much shopping to do.
> 
> Put the other stripy purple in my hair just waiting for it to take and then hopefully it will be just as I want it.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


That is wonderful news! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). I woke up to more snow this morning and an opossum on the front porch munching cat food. It will not be going above freezing, so I don't have to face freezing anything. Winter is coming...tomorrow.
> My tum was not happy last night. If it wasn't for a meeting today, I'd stay home. I may go home right after the meeting depending on how I feel.
> Last night, I found Stuart's Christmas present. He wanted a hoodie that was on sale for less than half price. There was one available in all of southern Ontario. And it was in Bowmanville, which I pass through on the way home. I found the rack of hoodies and didn't see it, until I looked below the rack. It was sitting on the shelf of shoes. I think that is the only reason it hadn't sold. So I scored.
> I did another two inches on the socks and started gusset increases (I'm doing toe-up)


Wonderful that you were able to find Stuart's gift! Phew! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> More purple added.


Lovely you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Starting to do the cutting and wrapping. I will make another batch of no nuts version, but with sea salt. I used a very old recipe for this batch. I am trying a new one with sweetened condensed milk and brown sugar for the next batch.


Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And with this in mind I have bought myself a Christmas present


Perfect for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well home at last and that's it I'm not venturing out again. Got DH's pressy (well he got it, I paid for it as it was a new shaver) and mine, done the shopping and now I'm done. While I was getting my pressy DH went to get his and managed to trip over so came back covered in blood, not too much damaged but must have had his hands in his pockets, 'cause he fell on his face. Probably look like Rudolph tomorrow, but no lasting troubles. It did put a dampener on the day a bit. So have now put everything away, and tea and caught up here. The rest of the night is mine. xx


Sorry he got hurt but hopefully feeling okay tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The heating had come on before we came home, yay!! However, we've been here before and it has been ok for weeks before it goes again so we are keeping our fingers crossed!! The film was ok but it IS Star Wars, not one of my favourites, over-long and confusing at times! Strangely, we got chatting to some lads when it had finished, it turns out they are in Jake's year at the same school and are friends with him, small world!! xxxx


Here's hoping the heat is truly fixed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the post office today and also had coffee with marg. Im all done for christmas. And of course its Stephens birthday on Sunday, the same as SAXY. Weve(all of the family) been through a bit of a bad crisis time these last couple of weeks but today I think we have seen ther bcak of it. Its been a tough few weeks on top of what we are feeling for our first Christmas. Weve come through it and I know we had Alberts guidance. He'll be with us on Christmas. I dreamed about him last night AGAIN. I dreamed he was poorly and I asked him if he wanted the ambulance and he said yes. Never mind. Im sick of moaning. Im only on pg 243 but I want you all to know I wouldnt be without you all for the world.


Glad you're all feeling better. Sending many warm and comforting hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I saw an orthopaedic dr yesterday. He showed me the x-ray of my knee & he said my knee is totally k*****d & he said I need an urgent new knee. I told him I really didn't want it as it's my 'good' leg. He said I should have it if I wanted to be running around again. I then mentioned my back & said I will never be able to go running around. He then suggested steroid injection in my knee. Next thing I know he had a huge syringe & he jabbed me, it did hurt. Today it's so much better & walking is much easier & the swelling is going down. I am delighted, hope it stays like it at least over the holiday. That's the end of my latest saga.


Oh, I hope it stays like that for a good long time! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely you! xxxooo


Thank you xxxx????????????????⛄????????⛄


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, no selfie? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> We could all knit some Elk diapers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm morbidly curious about how you deal with all that poop!!xxxx :sm15:


That would be a epic yarn bomb wouldn't it? :sm04: How do I deal with it.... I ignore it! :sm09: 
Actually it rains here so much it pretty well gets broken down and returns to feed the grass. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Yes, they stayed over, that meant a very brief cuddle in bed this morning, a lovely way to start the day!! I shall bob into a couple of shops while we are near them after the cinema but that's it. I am out with Jill tomorrow, going by bus out to a little town in Kent called Westerham, near Churchill's house. There is a lovely pub there with a roaring fire and a few nice little shops to browse round and that willbe it for me until after Christmas!!
> 
> I haven't any knitting on the go at the moment, waiting for inspiraton and for my hands ro recover after knitting those dorm boots!! Have a good day love, keep the stress down!!! xxxxx


I will be doing my usual armchair google travel... have a great time with Jill! What will you have at the pub? xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you understand my logic. xxxxx


ahhh...logic grasshopper!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

martina said:


> I was wondering how you breathe less, too. It's like when they tell you , just breathe, or take deep breaths and then give you a demo., like we don't know how to do it!
> It's dull and cold here. Just have housework ( sorry for using a rude word) , Jamie's and my delivery to put away today, oh, and some laundry, so I think knitting will have to be tomorrow.


Oh no..not housework! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


A brave and deserving little boy. Sending him love. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Islander wrote:
Did I mention I ate a whole jar of Christmas pudding because the power was off and I didn't want to open the fridge! ????????????????



nitz8catz said:


> That's a good excuse.


You know me well! ???? xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I started out with cinder blocks piled in the driveway, with one of the racks from the oven on top and wood and charcoal underneath. After cooking on that, the BBQ was easy.
> You can do it.


We used to put a grill on my Dads blacksmith forge and crank the blower to heat brickettes, would that count? I sold it this year for a vintage $200.00

Thanks Mav I'll check out the Tesla. We have another dump of snow coming tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> More purple added.


You really really look lovely with purple hair! My favourite colour is green... who do you thing I would look like? :sm23: Love you lady in Purple. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Starting to do the cutting and wrapping. I will make another batch of no nuts version, but with sea salt. I used a very old recipe for this batch. I am trying a new one with sweetened condensed milk and brown sugar for the next batch.


Jeanette you should be a confectioner! Your work is wonderful. Can you share the recipe, Mr J. would love this! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> The heating had come on before we came home, yay!! However, we've been here before and it has been ok for weeks before it goes again so we are keeping our fingers crossed!! The film was ok but it IS Star Wars, not one of my favourites, over-long and confusing at times! Strangely, we got chatting to some lads when it had finished, it turns out they are in Jake's year at the same school and are friends with him, small world!! xxxx


Would you like to have an auxiliary wood heater or fireplace just for special times? xoxox


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Jeanette you should be a confectioner! Your work is wonderful. Can you share the recipe, Mr J. would love this! xox


This is the second recipe; much easier than my Mom's. Sweetened condensed milk is wonderful stuff.

You can do it on the stovetop also, just keep an eye on keeping it stirred so it doesn't burn.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I am doing
> 
> I thought I should make Michael some socks before I give them ago for me and I have to say so far not liking it...... :sm03: but I really want to.


The yarn is beautiful and your stitches are so even! I think you're doing great. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> I saw an orthopaedic dr yesterday. He showed me the x-ray of my knee & he said my knee is totally k*****d & he said I need an urgent new knee. I told him I really didn't want it as it's my 'good' leg. He said I should have it if I wanted to be running around again. I then mentioned my back & said I will never be able to go running around. He then suggested steroid injection in my knee. Next thing I know he had a huge syringe & he jabbed me, it did hurt. Today it's so much better & walking is much easier & the swelling is going down. I am delighted, hope it stays like it at least over the holiday. That's the end of my latest saga.


That's a lot to think about Chris, but I'm glad you will get some relief for your knee even if temporarily. 
Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the second recipe; much easier than my Mom's. Sweetened condensed milk is wonderful stuff.
> 
> You can do it on the stovetop also, just keep an eye on keeping it stirred so it doesn't burn.


Thank you Jeanette! DH loves caramels so homemade will put him over the top. Do I have to do the water test to see if it's set up right?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Islander wrote:
> Did I mention I ate a whole jar of Christmas pudding because the power was off and I didn't want to open the fridge! ????????????????
> 
> You know me well! ???? xoxox


That's the best excuse for eating something naughty! Good on you. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the injection helped but you can't have too many. I think it may be worth finding out what is involved in a knee replacement. Mine is a total replacement and has made walking easier and because of that my back is easier. I know you have other problems but might be worth a look. Xx


I will have a discussion with my GP after Christmas. Apparently my knee is 'bone on bone' & my knee cap is not in the right place. That must have happen when I had a fall downstairs years ago. Never mind the good news for me this morning is I walked across the room without my crutch, just got to get back to it now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Not much of a likeness. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> You really really look lovely with purple hair! My favourite colour is green... who do you thing I would look like? :sm23: Love you lady in Purple. xoxo


Camouflage in the woods? xx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I will have a discussion with my GP after Christmas. Apparently my knee is 'bone on bone' & my knee cap is not in the right place. That must have happen when I had a fall downstairs years ago. Never mind the good news for me this morning is I walked across the room without my crutch, just got to get back to it now.


That's great news Chris


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally getting over this upset stomach, beginning to feel like eating again. Hope everyone is well


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, dull & grey here today. I’m going over to where I am supposed to do my voluntary job & then visit my knitting group. DD & the boys are coming over there too, they love the library there. My DD has to go to hosp for his reassessment today. He is going to have an Angioplasty so they can look to see what’s wrong with his heart. He is terrified, too much going on around here at the moment. Just hope it’s nothing too serious.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Finally getting over this upset stomach, beginning to feel like eating again. Hope everyone is well


Glad you are feeling better, you must be able to eat over Christmas! Hope they are still looking after you well? Big hugs


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, dull & grey here today. I'm going over to where I am supposed to do my voluntary job & then visit my knitting group. DD & the boys are coming over there too, they love the library there. My DD has to go to hosp for his reassessment today. He is going to have an Angioplasty so they can look to see what's wrong with his heart. He is terrified, too much going on around here at the moment. Just hope it's nothing too serious.


Thinking of you Chris


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you Jeanette! DH loves caramels so homemade will put him over the top. Do I have to do the water test to see if it's set up right?


I do because I'm more confident with that. I use water with ice and continue cooking until the dropped portions come out of the water with a slight firmness and then cook until the color deepens a little - about another 2-3 minutes. I use dark brown sugar to get the rich color and taste. I had vanilla beans so scraped 1/2 of one into the mixture along with the pod. about 15 minutes after starting the cooking. I removed the pod when I poured it into the 8 x 13 pan. They are perfect.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Finally getting over this upset stomach, beginning to feel like eating again. Hope everyone is well


That seems to have lasted too long, glad you are feeling hungry again, must be better by Monday. Keep taking it easy. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> I was wondering how you breathe less, too. It's like when they tell you , just breathe, or take deep breaths and then give you a demo., like we don't know how to do it!
> It's dull and cold here. Just have housework ( sorry for using a rude word) , Jamie's and my delivery to put away today, oh, and some laundry, so I think knitting will have to be tomorrow.


Take a rest somewhere in the middle of all that! Housework?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is it crook for you to chase the sheep out with, complete with Bo Peep costume?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'd love to see that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


Thank you for sharing that. It really brightens a dull day. Well done Joseph, Christmas is yours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Cuddles in bed is a nice way to start the day.
> Enjoy Star Wars. I haven't seen it yet, but hope to sometime around Christmas.


My boys were here overnight. They're munching breakfast ATM, but I've had cuddles.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well home at last and that's it I'm not venturing out again. Got DH's pressy (well he got it, I paid for it as it was a new shaver) and mine, done the shopping and now I'm done. While I was getting my pressy DH went to get his and managed to trip over so came back covered in blood, not too much damaged but must have had his hands in his pockets, 'cause he fell on his face. Probably look like Rudolph tomorrow, but no lasting troubles. It did put a dampener on the day a bit. So have now put everything away, and tea and caught up here. The rest of the night is mine. xx


I hope it doesn't hurt too much in bed. He'll have to sleep on his back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, dull & grey here today. I'm going over to where I am supposed to do my voluntary job & then visit my knitting group. DD & the boys are coming over there too, they love the library there. My DD has to go to hosp for his reassessment today. He is going to have an Angioplasty so they can look to see what's wrong with his heart. He is terrified, too much going on around here at the moment. Just hope it's nothing too serious.


Sending you both love and hugs. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Come on, I thought you might have guessed, looks as though I'll have to give you a big clue. Think 'nearly' and Blackpool. xxxx


spindle?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I will have a discussion with my GP after Christmas. Apparently my knee is 'bone on bone' & my knee cap is not in the right place. That must have happen when I had a fall downstairs years ago. Never mind the good news for me this morning is I walked across the room without my crutch, just got to get back to it now.


Well done on walking, but bone on bone is not good, I know. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> ahhh...logic grasshopper!


Ah so Master xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Bentley is in his usual position looking out of the kitchen window. The house smells of vinegar and spice as I am pickling some red cabbage then I am going to make some chutney and do the parsley, lemon and thyme stuffing.

Then I might take a stroll down town and that is about it for today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> spindle?


Morning Janet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope it doesn't hurt too much in bed. He'll have to sleep on his back.


He seems OK today, just looks a bit battered, and no it wasn't me. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> spindle?


Nope, something June and I thought about when we were there. ????????? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Some of the snow melted yesterday. I even saw this really bright ball in the sky. But this afternoon, snow is starting and will continue until Tuesday. That may impact our Christmas get-together at my brother's house.
Gusset finished on the socks. I'll be turning the heels tonight. And Stuart will have his socks for Christmas.
The pregnant lady at work found out that she will be having a LARGE baby. She still has two months to go and she is already very round. So the baby sweaters that I gave her will be too small. Luckily, her sister is also pregnant, so I told her to pass the little sweaters on, if they don't fit her baby. I may start another larger BSJ. I still have yarn left.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He seems OK today, just looks a bit battered, and no it wasn't me. xx :sm15:


Glad he's ok, how are you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Janet. xx


That sounds like a very inaccurate description! I'm an Evening Janet. Good morning to you too. I have the boys while their parents go shopping in town. I'd rather be here! :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He seems OK today, just looks a bit battered, and no it wasn't me. xx :sm15:


So you won't be taking a picture of the two of you this Christmas? :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like a very inaccurate description! I'm an Evening Janet. Good morning to you too. I have the boys while their parents go shopping in town. I'd rather be here! :sm01:


Evening Janet I'm with you on that. Have fun with the boys. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nope, something June and I thought about when we were there. ????????? xx


So only June knows the answer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> So you won't be taking a picture of the two of you this Christmas? :sm17:


Hi Mav, hope your roads aren't to bad, do take it careful when you are out and about. Bentley sends you a huge hug. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a damp, misty Wales. Not doing much today, too much going on yesterday didn't even get any knitting in so will have to make up for that today. Done some washing as DH got blood all down his sweatshirt yesterday so had to deblood it then wash it so put the rest in. Should be ready for ironing on Monday !!!! Nothing else on the agenda so see you later, have a good day and if you're not having a good day just be thankful it's the shortest day so will be over soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So only June knows the answer.


June know everything cos she Goggles it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Bentley is in his usual position looking out of the kitchen window. The house smells of vinegar and spice as I am pickling some red cabbage then I am going to make some chutney and do the parsley, lemon and thyme stuffing.
> 
> Then I might take a stroll down town and that is about it for today. xx


Bentley watching for little mushroom birds :sm01: 
I love pickled cabbage for salads. Along with pickled cucumbers, pickled beets, pickled turnip, and pickled Chinese radishes. Mix those with any lettuce and garlic dressing. yum...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a damp, misty Wales. Not doing much today, too much going on yesterday didn't even get any knitting in so will have to make up for that today. Done some washing as DH got blood all down his sweatshirt yesterday so had to deblood it then wash it so put the rest in. Should be ready for ironing on Monday !!!! Nothing else on the agenda so see you later, have a good day and if you're not having a good day just be thankful it's the shortest day so will be over soon. xx


You can't iron on MOnday, its Christmas Day! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June know everything cos she Goggles it. xx


but the answer to this is not in Goggle.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad he's ok, how are you. xx


I'm fine thanks, slightly bored at the moment, I think it's all this waiting around with nothing to do. How are you getting on with all your preparations, are the family coming to you for Christmas? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Bentley watching for little mushroom birds :sm01:
> I love pickled cabbage for salads. Along with pickled cucumbers, pickled beets, pickled turnip, and pickled Chinese radishes. Mix those with any lettuce and garlic dressing. yum...


Bentley is watching for his girl friend from next door. I'll make sure I make some pickled cabbage for next time your visit. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> So you won't be taking a picture of the two of you this Christmas? :sm17:


No, might be mistaken as me with Rudolph. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> So only June knows the answer.


No I think it was brought up while we were all together at the dinner table. ????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, dull & grey here today. I'm going over to where I am supposed to do my voluntary job & then visit my knitting group. DD & the boys are coming over there too, they love the library there. My DD has to go to hosp for his reassessment today. He is going to have an Angioplasty so they can look to see what's wrong with his heart. He is terrified, too much going on around here at the moment. Just hope it's nothing too serious.


I hope the procedure goes without any problems.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine thanks, slightly bored at the moment, I think it's all this waiting around with nothing to do. How are you getting on with all your preparations, are the family coming to you for Christmas? xx


Having a very lazy CHristmas this year. Going to DDs for lunch as usual, but it will be just the six of us as the other grandparents are taking SILs brother and kids to Lapland. GK said could he keep his pjs on all day and I said I would too, which horrified LM as she said I would have to drive over to them in my pjs! Haven't told her that when I worked at a local swimming pool I used to just take my costume off throw on a towel robe and drive home.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> June know everything cos she Goggles it. xx


Google won't help her this time. ???????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Finally getting over this upset stomach, beginning to feel like eating again. Hope everyone is well


I'm glad you are feeling better. That will make your Christmas more enjoyable.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> You can't iron on MOnday, its Christmas Day! xxxx


Why not? Nothing else to do. I'll play Christmas music while I am doing it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the second recipe; much easier than my Mom's. Sweetened condensed milk is wonderful stuff.
> 
> You can do it on the stovetop also, just keep an eye on keeping it stirred so it doesn't burn.


My mum would love that recipe.
(She eats sweetened condensed milk right out of the can)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

For those of you that like sweets. Here's the sweetest thing I've ever eating, it's recipe from Mr Ps Glasweigan auntie,#

SCOTTISH TABLET

3 cups granulated sugar
1/2 miulk
2 oz butter

Cook all ingredients in pan and then beat with a wooden spoon until set and pour in the tray to finish setting.

DO NOT BEAT WITH A ELECTRIC MIXER YOU WILL NEVER GET THE MIXER OUT OF THE TABLET! Ask me how I know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum would love that recipe.
> (She eats sweetened condensed milk right out of the can)


She's not the only one. Having been born when there was still rationing here my special treat was condensed milk mixed with coco powder and raisins. Still love it today and oh yes condensed milk sandwiches. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not? Nothing else to do. I'll play Christmas music while I am doing it. xx


Just start the Tia Maria early and move away from the iron. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Would you like to have an auxiliary wood heater or fireplace just for special times? xoxox


I wish we had removed the old wood burner that is built into the corner of the living room when we renovated. We capped the chimney and put a fireplace front over it with an electric insert, but that only works when the hydro is on. A gas fireplace would have been great for hydro outages in the winter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I think it was brought up while we were all together at the dinner table. ????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I'm off to steralize some jars for the pickle. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> We used to put a grill on my Dads blacksmith forge and crank the blower to heat brickettes, would that count? I sold it this year for a vintage $200.00
> 
> Thanks Mav I'll check out the Tesla. We have another dump of snow coming tomorrow. xoxo


Sure does. A gas grill would be easy after that. 
I love the blower attachment.
It sounds like you are getting my kind of winter so far.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She's not the only one. Having been born when there was still rationing here my special treat was condensed milk mixed with coco powder and raisins. Still love it today and oh yes condensed milk sandwiches. xx


I wouldn't have thought of a condensed milk sandwich. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a very lazy CHristmas this year. Going to DDs for lunch as usual, but it will be just the six of us as the other grandparents are taking SILs brother and kids to Lapland. GK said could he keep his pjs on all day and I said I would too, which horrified LM as she said I would have to drive over to them in my pjs! Haven't told her that when I worked at a local swimming pool I used to just take my costume off throw on a towel robe and drive home.


Good thing that you were never stopped by the police for a roadside check. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. One of the lanes on the highway is still blocked off for repairs from one of the accidents yesterday. Lucky for me, there won't be as many people on the road, today and tomorrow.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Google won't help her this time. ???????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Is it a spinning wheel?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls. Ive been doing a sudoku and quite enjoyed it, my brain felt a bit rusty but I got there in the finish. Ive nothing planned. Im going to have a shower this afternoon and get into pjs. Ive got a dove on the chimney cooing down the chimney pot. The woodpecker was there this morning, I think my mood may be lifting. Im going to catch up. OBTW Ive rang the roofer AGAIN today to see what he is doing about my tile!!!! this is his last chance. Ill get someone else after the new year. All of you have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the hair is cut - too short, the shopping done - shortage of trolleys, and the boiler has stopped working again!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm06: :sm16: :sm03: :sm25: xxxx


Yo and me should make up a poem of your boiler and my roof :sm15:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> well done on your trip. I hope you'll be ok. Im sure you will.


Thanks Susan, and I am glad you are beginning to feel better too! I am sure I will be fine,I am feeling excited, and nervous, at the same time. It will be my first time (hopefully not my last) travelling outside of my own country, as well as flying over a huge ocean. I am trying to sort out my clothing, to see what is suitable for me to take with me; but I think I will take this opportunity to buy some new clothes, either here, or when we get to Denver, so that what I have will be appropriate for their weather. My sister was in USA in July last year, with her eldest daughter, and they were wearing winter clothing, for most of the time that they were there. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I just knit them both at the same time. :sm02:


As do I, the same with jumper sleeves, and the fronts of cardigans and jackets, then I just hope that everything ends up at the length they are supposed to be; but I still seem to be having to check on the lengths, and find one item is longer than the other item! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I will have a discussion with my GP after Christmas. Apparently my knee is 'bone on bone' & my knee cap is not in the right place. That must have happen when I had a fall downstairs years ago. Never mind the good news for me this morning is I walked across the room without my crutch, just got to get back to it now.


That is good news, Chris! Keep it up. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Finally getting over this upset stomach, beginning to feel like eating again. Hope everyone is well


Glad you're finally feeling better, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls. Ive been doing a sudoku and quite enjoyed it, my brain felt a bit rusty but I got there in the finish. Ive nothing planned. Im going to have a shower this afternoon and get into pjs. Ive got a dove on the chimney cooing down the chimney pot. The woodpecker was there this morning, I think my mood may be lifting. Im going to catch up. OBTW Ive rang the roofer AGAIN today to see what he is doing about my tile!!!! this is his last chance. Ill get someone else after the new year. All of you have a great day.


Glad your mood is feeling better. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Chris


Me, too, Chris. Hope all goes well with your DH today. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, and I am glad you are beginning to feel better too! I am sure I will be fine,I am feeling excited, and nervous, at the same time. It will be my first time (hopefully not my last) travelling outside of my own country, as well as flying over a huge ocean. I am trying to sort out my clothing, to see what is suitable for me to take with me; but I think I will take this opportunity to buy some new clothes, either here, or when we get to Denver, so that what I have will be appropriate for their weather. My sister was in USA in July last year, with her eldest daughter, and they were wearing winter clothing, for most of the time that they were there. ????????


It's exciting making a your plans. Enjoy every minute of it xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As you have all been so interested and supportive of my Zumba pal's grandson, Joseph, thought you might like to see the message I received this morning!
> 
> "Just heard the brilliant news that Joseph can start his maintenance programme tonight! This means he is in remission and will just have minimal chemotherapy until August 2020 - let the countdown commence!!!"
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present for him and the whole family! I couldn't be more delighted!! xxxx


That is excellent, it is excellent news to take through Christmas! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's exciting making a your plans. Enjoy every minute of it xxx


Thanks Josephine, it is very exciting, and it keeps the worrisome thoughts out of my head also! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Some of the snow melted yesterday. I even saw this really bright ball in the sky. But this afternoon, snow is starting and will continue until Tuesday. That may impact our Christmas get-together at my brother's house.
> Gusset finished on the socks. I'll be turning the heels tonight. And Stuart will have his socks for Christmas.
> The pregnant lady at work found out that she will be having a LARGE baby. She still has two months to go and she is already very round. So the baby sweaters that I gave her will be too small. Luckily, her sister is also pregnant, so I told her to pass the little sweaters on, if they don't fit her baby. I may start another larger BSJ. I still have yarn left.


Stay safe as you travel. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. Off to the supermarket later and picking up fish and chips on the way back. We are still eating our way through the freezer so not too much shopping to do.
> 
> Put the other stripy purple in my hair just waiting for it to take and then hopefully it will be just as I want it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a wonderful way to remember her grandfather. My my dd & sil celebrated their 9th anniversary on Wednesday also, they outlasted the length of time the naysayers gave them (because they were apparently too young)????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> More purple added.


It looks very nice. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Wow, that is a wonderful way to remember her grandfather. My my dd & sil celebrated their 9th anniversary on Wednesday also, they outlasted the length of time the naysayers gave them (because they were apparently too young)????????


We had some of those, I was too young, he was too old, after 47 years I think we've proved them wrong. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe as you travel. xxxooo


Hi Pam, and you tomorrow, are you all ready to go, have a great time and a lovely Christmas. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I am doing
> 
> I thought I should make Michael some socks before I give them ago for me and I have to say so far not liking it...... :sm03: but I really want to.


It's looking good so far, just keep going and they will look wonderful! ????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I think it was brought up while we were all together at the dinner table. ????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


so I was eating. Seriously, I cannot remember. When you tell us I'll probably say 'oh, of course'.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum would love that recipe.
> (She eats sweetened condensed milk right out of the can)


We used to get a small tin in our stockings when we were kids.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just start the Tia Maria early and move away from the iron. xxxx


I'm afraid I opened the Ice Wine yesterday evening when Sarah was here. I've hidden the opened bottle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a foggy Pacific Northwest and it's a bit frosty, too. Will be spending the day getting laundry done and tidying up the house and packing our bags before we head out of town tomorrow morning (really, really early). I've managed to come down with a cold, but I'm not going to let it stop me. We're so looking forward to a getaway for a few days and seeing our DS again. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm afraid I opened the Ice Wine yesterday evening when Sarah was here. I've hidden the opened bottle.


I'm a great believer in 'practicing' for Christmas. I do a lot????????????⛄????????????⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, and you tomorrow, are you all ready to go, have a great time and a lovely Christmas. xx


Hi Jacky - just posted that I'll be ready to go a bit later today - need to do some laundry and work on the packing. I'm planning to tidy up the house a bit as it's so nice to come back to a clean house! Will see how far I get with that plan. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a foggy Pacific Northwest and it's a bit frosty, too. Will be spending the day getting laundry done and tidying up the house and packing our bags before we head out of town tomorrow morning (really, really early). I've managed to come down with a cold, but I'm not going to let it stop me. We're so looking forward to a getaway for a few days and seeing our DS again. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Sorry you have a cold. Rub Vick on the soles of your feet and drink plenty (wine will do). Safe travels and have a wonderful time. Xx????????⛄????????????☃????????????????????????????????☃⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I saw an orthopaedic dr yesterday. He showed me the x-ray of my knee & he said my knee is totally k*****d & he said I need an urgent new knee. I told him I really didn't want it as it's my 'good' leg. He said I should have it if I wanted to be running around again. I then mentioned my back & said I will never be able to go running around. He then suggested steroid injection in my knee. Next thing I know he had a huge syringe & he jabbed me, it did hurt. Today it's so much better & walking is much easier & the swelling is going down. I am delighted, hope it stays like it at least over the holiday. That's the end of my latest saga.





PurpleFi said:


> Glad the injection helped but you can't have too many. I think it may be worth finding out what is involved in a knee replacement. Mine is a total replacement and has made walking easier and because of that my back is easier. I know you have other problems but might be worth a look. Xx


Chris, I agree with Josephine! Everyone I know, who have had (total) knee replacements, have no more problems with pain, from any conditions that affect their joints. Do a bit of research, and find out if it *would* be better for you to have it done, or to leave it! 
It is good to hear that the injection worked, but they are only a temporary fix, at the best! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have a cold. Rub Vick on the soles of your feet and drink plenty (wine will do). Safe travels and have a wonderful time. Xx????????⛄????????????☃????????????????????????????????☃⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


Thank you! I'll have to go get the Vick's out of the cupboard and rub it on my feet. I forgot about that one. Will give it a go. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me clarify I didn't like magic loop the needles had a drag on them and they are the addi turbo rockets so I switched to my hiya hiyas and it is much better!


Yep, the needles have more of an impact on ones knitting, than I ever imagined, and I only began enjoying my knitting once I got a set off wooden needles (as opposed to plastic or metal), and my carbon fibre needles make knitting even better! ????????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm a great believer in 'practicing' for Christmas. I do a lot????????????⛄????????????⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, it is excellent news to take through Christmas! xoxoxo


I agree, great news


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I agree, great news


Hi Rebecca, hope you are beginning to feel much better. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rebecca, hope you are beginning to feel much better. Love and hugs xxxx


Yes thanks. I couldn't believe how long I was taking to get over the upset tummy. I think that there is a possibility I have had norovirus as that takes a while, plus other things that I don't normally associate with a regular upset stomach.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been doing another hat using colour work, it's not quite finished, I will post pictures when done ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Bottom of page 261. xxxx :sm14: :sm14:


Erm......no.....sorry, still not getting it!! xxxx :sm16: :sm09: :sm26:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I saw an orthopaedic dr yesterday. He showed me the x-ray of my knee & he said my knee is totally k*****d & he said I need an urgent new knee. I told him I really didn't want it as it's my 'good' leg. He said I should have it if I wanted to be running around again. I then mentioned my back & said I will never be able to go running around. He then suggested steroid injection in my knee. Next thing I know he had a huge syringe & he jabbed me, it did hurt. Today it's so much better & walking is much easier & the swelling is going down. I am delighted, hope it stays like it at least over the holiday. That's the end of my latest saga.


Good news that someone is finally trying to help, long may the pain free knee last!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Irregular choice sell really colourful shoes. I just looked it up.


I've just looked too and you're right, they do!! Quite pricey though!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I am doing
> 
> I thought I should make Michael some socks before I give them ago for me and I have to say so far not liking it...... :sm03: but I really want to.


What's not to like? Or is it the knitting socks that you don't like?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me clarify I didn't like magic loop the needles had a drag on them and they are the addi turbo rockets so I switched to my hiya hiyas and it is much better!


Yay, result!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> That would be a epic yarn bomb wouldn't it? :sm04: How do I deal with it.... I ignore it! :sm09:
> Actually it rains here so much it pretty well gets broken down and returns to feed the grass. xoxox


That's good news, I imagined you out there with a giant pooper-scooper and some very large plastic bags!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I will be doing my usual armchair google travel... have a great time with Jill! What will you have at the pub? xoxox


We had a bottle of Pinot Grigio Rosé, shared a starter of whitebait, then I had Mariner's Pie, which had lots of salmon in it and Jill had a Mediterranean Roast vegetable frittata. No dessert, we were too full!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Would you like to have an auxiliary wood heater or fireplace just for special times? xoxox


I was certainly tempted to set fire to the furniture to keep warm!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: We actually have an electric fire that sits in a nice little fire place but it doesn't pump out much heat and it very noisy!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Finally getting over this upset stomach, beginning to feel like eating again. Hope everyone is well


Very glad to hear that!! Hope you will be really enjoying your Christmas dinner dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, dull & grey here today. I'm going over to where I am supposed to do my voluntary job & then visit my knitting group. DD & the boys are coming over there too, they love the library there. My DD has to go to hosp for his reassessment today. He is going to have an Angioplasty so they can look to see what's wrong with his heart. He is terrified, too much going on around here at the moment. Just hope it's nothing too serious.


Oh bless him! Fingers crossed they are gentle with him and he has a good and positive result! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nope, something June and I thought about when we were there. ????????? xx


That was a while back honey, I've been to sleep since then!! Help me out here?!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Erm......no.....sorry, still not getting it!! xxxx :sm16: :sm09: :sm26:


This will probably give it away - the owner's daughter. ?????????????? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Some of the snow melted yesterday. I even saw this really bright ball in the sky. But this afternoon, snow is starting and will continue until Tuesday. That may impact our Christmas get-together at my brother's house.
> Gusset finished on the socks. I'll be turning the heels tonight. And Stuart will have his socks for Christmas.
> The pregnant lady at work found out that she will be having a LARGE baby. She still has two months to go and she is already very round. So the baby sweaters that I gave her will be too small. Luckily, her sister is also pregnant, so I told her to pass the little sweaters on, if they don't fit her baby. I may start another larger BSJ. I still have yarn left.


With all due respect to your lovely knitting, I expect the lady has more to worry about than what will fit the baby as in, will _she_ be able to er, fit the baby!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm26: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes thanks. I couldn't believe how long I was taking to get over the upset tummy. I think that there is a possibility I have had norovirus as that takes a while, plus other things that I don't normally associate with a regular upset stomach.


Dont forget the anasthetic can upset you too. Just make sure you take it really easy and let evetyone wait on you. Xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a damp, misty Wales. Not doing much today, too much going on yesterday didn't even get any knitting in so will have to make up for that today. Done some washing as DH got blood all down his sweatshirt yesterday so had to deblood it then wash it so put the rest in. Should be ready for ironing on Monday !!!! Nothing else on the agenda so see you later, have a good day and if you're not having a good day just be thankful it's the shortest day so will be over soon. xx


So it is!! Thought it got dark very early!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We had a bottle of Pinot Grigio Rosé, shared a starter of whitebait, then I had Mariner's Pie, which had lots of salmon in it and Jill had a Mediterranean Roast vegetable frittata. No dessert, we were too full!! xxxx


A good day then? xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June know everything cos she Goggles it. xx


I tried Googling "What is Jacky getting for Christmas" but it didn't come up with any sensible answers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This will probably give it away - the owner's daughter. ?????????????? xxxx[/quot
> 
> TATOOOOOOOOOOO! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine thanks, slightly bored at the moment, I think it's all this waiting around with nothing to do. How are you getting on with all your preparations, are the family coming to you for Christmas? xx


Did you get any feedback from the estate agent about your very rude no-show? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you get any feedback from the estate agent about your very rude no-show? xx


TATTÒOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I tried Googling "What is Jacky getting for Christmas" but it didn't come up with any sensible answers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


TATTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > This will probably give it away - the owner's daughter. ?????????????? xxxx[/quot
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just spoken to DD. Their anniversary was their ivory one so they have adopted 2 elephants .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a very lazy CHristmas this year. Going to DDs for lunch as usual, but it will be just the six of us as the other grandparents are taking SILs brother and kids to Lapland. GK said could he keep his pjs on all day and I said I would too, which horrified LM as she said I would have to drive over to them in my pjs! Haven't told her that when I worked at a local swimming pool I used to just take my costume off throw on a towel robe and drive home.


We will be at our DD's house at 7.30 on Monday and are supposed to appear in our pjs but DH doesn't want to know! I'm game but won't show him up so we have agreed to dressing gowns over normal clothes!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Did you get any feedback from the estate agent about your very rude no-show? xx


Yes, it was getting too late and too dark in the country lanes so he gave up. He did have our phone number so no excuse. Apparently they still want to view it. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeeeeeeees. Thought that would be the giveaway. xx


When? Where? What? How big? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that like sweets. Here's the sweetest thing I've ever eating, it's recipe from Mr Ps Glasweigan auntie,#
> 
> SCOTTISH TABLET
> 
> ...


Oops! Is that 1/2 pint milk? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, it was getting too late and too dark in the country lanes so he gave up. He did have our phone number so no excuse. Apparently they still want to view it. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Tell the agent to bring him in the daylight. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> When? Where? What? How big? Xxxx


Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't have thought of a condensed milk sandwich. :sm01:


I horrified Jill the other day by telling her that after Christmas, my mum would take all the uneaten soft-centre chocolates out of the box, slice them up and make us sandwiches with them. Couldn't eat that now but at the time, we thought they were fabulous!! Don't get me started on my mum and her quirky ways!!! :sm06: :sm04: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops! Is that 1/2 pint milk? xxxx


Oops no 1/2 cup of milk xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yo and me should make up a poem of your boiler and my roof :sm15:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


Wow. I'm impressed. What does DH think? I want one but Mr P would hit the roof. Did it hurt? Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As do I, the same with jumper sleeves, and the fronts of cardigans and jackets, then I just hope that everything ends up at the length they are supposed to be; but I still seem to be having to check on the lengths, and find one item is longer than the other item! ????????


I admire you for that Judi, I would get into a terrible mess!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I horrified Jill the other day by telling her that after Christmas, my mum would take all the uneaten soft-centre chocolates out of the box, slice them up and make us sandwiches with them. Couldn't eat that now but at the time, we thought they were fabulous!! Don't get me started on my mum and her quirky ways!!! :sm06: :sm04: xxx


Sounds quite normal to me. I also like golden syrup on toast. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We had some of those, I was too young, he was too old, after 47 years I think we've proved them wrong. xx :sm09:


Me too!! I should have listened!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, and you tomorrow, are you all ready to go, have a great time and a lovely Christmas. xx


From me too Pam, will be thinking of you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> so I was eating. Seriously, I cannot remember. When you tell us I'll probably say 'oh, of course'.


Me too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes thanks. I couldn't believe how long I was taking to get over the upset tummy. I think that there is a possibility I have had norovirus as that takes a while, plus other things that I don't normally associate with a regular upset stomach.


Oh that's terrible but you were in hospital and that does seem to be the best place to catch it! So glad you are now starting to get over it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This will probably give it away - the owner's daughter. ?????????????? xxxx


A dog???!!!! No reflection on the lady's daughter but she did like that dog!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A good day then? xxxx :sm24:


Yep!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > This will probably give it away - the owner's daughter. ?????????????? xxxx[/quot
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was certainly tempted to set fire to the furniture to keep warm!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: We actually have an electric fire that sits in a nice little fire place but it doesn't pump out much heat and it very noisy!!!xxx


why is it noisy?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeeeeeeees. Thought that would be the giveaway. xx


What and where??!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just spoken to DD. Their anniversary was their ivory one so they have adopted 2 elephants .


I think that's commendable and so many jokes I could make but I won't bother!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Wow. I'm impressed. What does DH think? I want one but Mr P would hit the roof. Did it hurt? Xx


I think DH really likes it and he paid for it. It took about an hour and a half and I must admit it wasn't pleasant, a very sore feeling but tolerable. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just spoken to DD. Their anniversary was their ivory one so they have adopted 2 elephants .


what a wonderful present to themselves.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What and where??!!!xxxx


See previous post to Purple. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


WOW!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds quite normal to me. I also like golden syrup on toast. Xx


sounds normal to me


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, it was getting too late and too dark in the country lanes so he gave up. He did have our phone number so no excuse. Apparently they still want to view it. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Hmmm, not sure you should be getting involved with such unreliable people! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


Oh Wow!! Pictures, pictures, now please!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops no 1/2 cup of milk xx


Thanks hun!! So are you going to get one now and if so, what and where?!! I would like the Leo sign, very small and not sure where!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not sure you should be getting involved with such unreliable people! xxxx


'too dark in the country lanes' and he wants to live there?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think that's commendable and so many jokes I could make but I won't bother!!! xxxx


????????????????????????☃????????????????????????????????☃⛄????⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds quite normal to me. I also like golden syrup on toast. Xx


Yummy, it runs all down your arm when it gets warm!!!xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun!! So are you going to get one now and if so, what and where?!! I would like the Leo sign, very small and not sure where!! xxx


See my earliet post. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> why is it noisy?


There is a fan inside and for some reason, it makes a racket and you can't have the heat without said fan!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not sure you should be getting involved with such unreliable people! xxxx


It's funny because I have done a bit of research into him and I think he is the police doctor for West Wales. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There is a fan inside and for some reason, it makes a racket and you can't have the heat without said fan!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


I don't think I could live with that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yummy, it runs all down your arm when it gets warm!!!xx


Just dont drop an open tin on the kitchen floor. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think DH really likes it and he paid for it. It took about an hour and a half and I must admit it wasn't pleasant, a very sore feeling but tolerable. xx


Any particular reason for a wolf's head? I don't think DH would be angry, just baffled and disgusted!! May not stop me though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


Photo please.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> See my earliet post. Xxxx


He'd get over it and probably finish up being quite impressed!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok I'm off to throw some food round the kitchen. Catch you later. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh Wow!! Pictures, pictures, now please!!!! xxxx


You'll have to hang on for a couple of days, he's wrapped up in cling film at the moment and only comes out for a wash and to be wrapped up again. Cling film comes off tomorrow afternoon then he has cream on him for a few days. Being good and doing exactly what I'm told. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Any particular reason for a wolf's head? I don't think DH would be angry, just baffled and disgusted!! May not stop me though!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


DH was quite happy about it, I don't know, I sort of feel an affinity to a lone wolf, perhaps because I spent a lot of time on my own growing up. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. Heâs in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. couldn’t get him to smile.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yep, the needles have more of an impact on ones knitting, than I ever imagined, and I only began enjoying my knitting once I got a set off wooden needles (as opposed to plastic or metal), and my carbon fibre needles make knitting even better! ????????????


I know and I usually like my Addi's but these have a drag on them it could have been because of the fact that my hands were sweating, I might try them again on a day when I am colder.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to hang on for a couple of days, he's wrapped up in cling film at the moment and only comes out for a wash and to be wrapped up again. Cling film comes off tomorrow afternoon then he has cream on him for a few days. Being good and doing exactly what I'm told. xxxx :sm15:


Quite right too!! Just told DH an he was bemused but not too horrified!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. Heâs in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. couldn't get him to smile.


A handsome young man and much too cool to smile!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Quite right too!! Just told DH an he was bemused but not too horrified!! xxxx


There's hope then. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. Heâs in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. couldn't get him to smile.


Gorgeous photo xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a foggy Pacific Northwest and it's a bit frosty, too. Will be spending the day getting laundry done and tidying up the house and packing our bags before we head out of town tomorrow morning (really, really early). I've managed to come down with a cold, but I'm not going to let it stop me. We're so looking forward to a getaway for a few days and seeing our DS again. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Safe journey, have fun. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Chris, I agree with Josephine! Everyone I know, who have had (total) knee replacements, have no more problems with pain, from any conditions that affect their joints. Do a bit of research, and find out if it *would* be better for you to have it done, or to leave it!
> It is good to hear that the injection worked, but they are only a temporary fix, at the best! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, I intend to discuss it in the new year with my GP.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We will be at our DD's house at 7.30 on Monday and are supposed to appear in our pjs but DH doesn't want to know! I'm game but won't show him up so we have agreed to dressing gowns over normal clothes!!! :sm23: xxx


Last Christmas morning DD & family walked up here in with my 6foot SIL wearing a bright yellow Picatu, quite a site!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's terrible but you were in hospital and that does seem to be the best place to catch it! So glad you are now starting to get over it!! xxxx


No, too long ago, it started 1 1/2 weeks after my op. I think more likely from the salad I had at my work lunch do, incubation time 12 to 48 hours after contracting, timing is perfect!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Safe journey, have fun. Xx


From me too Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll have to hang on for a couple of days, he's wrapped up in cling film at the moment and only comes out for a wash and to be wrapped up again. Cling film comes off tomorrow afternoon then he has cream on him for a few days. Being good and doing exactly what I'm told. xxxx :sm15:


It's wonderful when you get a present you would really like and appreciate, enjoy it

( Can you put a little warning up when you post a picture, I'm a little squeamish about these things) :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> It's wonderful when you get a present you would really like and appreciate, enjoy it
> 
> ( Can you put a little warning up when you post a picture, I'm a little squeamish about these things) :sm12:


Wolves or tattoos? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Last Christmas morning DD & family walked up here in with my 6foot SIL wearing a bright yellow Picatu, quite a site!


Had to Google that one, quite a sight indeed!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> No, too long ago, it started 1 1/2 weeks after my op. I think more likely from the salad I had at my work lunch do, incubation time 12 to 48 hours after contracting, timing is perfect!


Can't even trust a salad these days!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm16: xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


Well I'll be... wow! Is this the start of full body! xoxoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Well I'll be... wow! Is this the start of full body! xoxoxox


Definitely not, but always wanted one. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely not, but always wanted one. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good for you! I say get everything you want. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Rebecca and Pam, sending feel better wishes. ❤ xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, it was getting too late and too dark in the country lanes so he gave up. He did have our phone number so no excuse. Apparently they still want to view it. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Well, hopefully they will plan to arrive much earlier in the day next time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yesterday, inner arm, a wolf's head, about 3-4". xx


Fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> From me too Pam, will be thinking of you!! xxxx


Thanks. Have gotten my chores mostly finished, so am going to relax a bit and finish up with my packing a little later. Will be getting up at 3:30 a.m. and hopefully leaving the house by 5 a.m. Wayyyy too early even for me! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks. Have gotten my chores mostly finished, so am going to relax a bit and finish up with my packing a little later. Will be getting up at 3:30 a.m. and hopefully leaving the house by 5 a.m. Wayyyy too early even for me! :sm09: xxxooo


What time is that? Didn't know it existed? Rather you than me. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. Heâs in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. couldn't get him to smile.


Great photo, smile or no smile! Glad you have some time with him today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Safe journey, have fun. Xx


Thank you, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> From me too Pam


Thanks, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rebecca and Pam, sending feel better wishes. ❤ xoxo


Thank you, Trish! It's going to need to run its course for me. Not feeling too badly, just a scratchy throat now and then. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What time is that? Didn't know it existed? Rather you than me. xx


Too early, that's what time it is. I'm an early riser, but rarely see 3:30 a.m.! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We had some of those, I was too young, he was too old, after 47 years I think we've proved them wrong. xx :sm09:


Well done. I just love seeing people like that proved wrong. When dh was in USA for work, when we had not been together for very long, the woman next door to me told me, in no uncertain terms; that he wouldn't come back to me, and he would find someone nearer his age. Her partner had also gone over there with work, but he got sent back home, because he was misbehaving; and when he got home he left her. We have now been married for 29 years. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I admire you for that Judi, I would get into a terrible mess!! xx


I used to be really good at it, and not make any mistakes with the sleeve, or cardigan side, I was knitting! Now I have to pay close attention to what I am actually doing; otherwise I keep knitting the one side -it's very annoying, when I discover what I have done! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's not to like? Or is it the knitting socks that you don't like?!! xxx


Magic loop was driving me crazy don't mind the dpn's at all and I am almost finished with the first sock!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, result!! xxx


I just answered that again, sorry!

I'm not feeling well today and have been to the doctor and I have an ear infection!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. Heâs in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. couldn't get him to smile.





London Girl said:


> A handsome young man and much too cool to smile!! xxx


Very well said June, and I agree! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Judi, I intend to discuss it in the new year with my GP.


Excellent; I hope that which ever path you travel, that the outcome will be everything that you expect and want! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just answered that again, sorry!
> 
> I'm not feeling well today and have been to the doctor and I have an ear infection!


That's not good! Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just answered that again, sorry!
> 
> I'm not feeling well today and have been to the doctor and I have an ear infection!


Hope it clears up really quickly. Lots of healing hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments on DGS.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. I have been keeping up with all your adventures, good and bad. Wishing everyone the best. I will be more active in a few days.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't even trust a salad these days!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm16: xxx


Yep! I was amazed when I read that cold food such as bread and salad were big carriers


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wolves or tattoos? xx


Tattoos :sm12:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Trish! It's going to need to run its course for me. Not feeling too badly, just a scratchy throat now and then. xxxooo


Hope it runs it's course quickly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just answered that again, sorry!
> 
> I'm not feeling well today and have been to the doctor and I have an ear infection!


Oh no, you are very prone to ear infections?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I have been keeping up with all your adventures, good and bad. Wishing everyone the best. I will be more active in a few days.


Are you ok jinx? I noticed that you were not around yesterday


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on DGS.


He's a handsome young man, that half smile on his face looks just the same as my ds#2 on a couple of pictures


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, blue skies immediately above us but can't see down the valley. Nothing planned for today so will just take things as they come. Need to wrap the neighbour's presents and that's it. Back soon. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> He's a handsome young man, that half smile on his face looks just the same as my ds#2 on a couple of pictures


He's self-conscious about his teeth (same as our son) and will definitely be a candidate for orthodontics although his overbite isn't nearly as bad as his uncle's was. Just big teeth his face hasn't grown into yet.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I have been keeping up with all your adventures, good and bad. Wishing everyone the best. I will be more active in a few days.


Missed you, have you been having problems? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I have been keeping up with all your adventures, good and bad. Wishing everyone the best. I will be more active in a few days.


Hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just answered that again, sorry!
> 
> I'm not feeling well today and have been to the doctor and I have an ear infection!


Oh no, bless you!! Glad you saw the doctor, they can turn very nasty. Hope the ABs kick in really quickly and you feel much better very soon! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep! I was amazed when I read that cold food such as bread and salad were big carriers


I understand that the safest thing to eat out is fish and chips as they are cooked at a very high temperature and that kills off the bugs.

Hope you are feeling much better now. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I have been keeping up with all your adventures, good and bad. Wishing everyone the best. I will be more active in a few days.


Good morning jinx, thought you'd been a little 'absent'!! Hope all is well! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey, which is a good job as our boiler is now playing up again. The man came a couple of weeks ago and changed a thingamijig and now it has started turning itself off, luckily it comes on again when Mr P presses a button but we are taking no chances and the gas man cometh. 

June has your boiler been conspiring with my boiler?

Going to marzipan and ice my cake today and LM is coming over to help me make a chocolate log.

I started sock number one yesterday and am half way down the ankle, but just have to watch that I don't do too much as it sets my thumb joint off. I have also bought some plain hair slides that I want to decorate.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's self-conscious about his teeth (same as our son) and will definitely be a candidate for orthodontics although his overbite isn't nearly as bad as his uncle's was. Just big teeth his face hasn't grown into yet.


GS2 has had braces on his teeth for over a year now, at first he was very bothered about it but now he doesn't care. Tell your gs not to worry his personality will shine through. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey, which is a good job as our boiler is now playing up again. The man came a couple of weeks ago and changed a thingamijig and now it has started turning itself off, luckily it comes on again when Mr P presses a button but we are taking no chances and the gas man cometh.
> 
> June has your boiler been conspiring with my boiler?
> 
> ...


No one could sympathise with you more, regarding boiler failures, especially just now!!! Hope all gets permanently fixed ASAP!! Have fun with all that icing and LM!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Im in a rush.. Im going out for a toastie with lynn and on top of that the roofers have ben...They have sealed the tiles (after all this time) and will come back after the holidays when they can get hold of a tile that fits. Nothings ever straight forward. I'll cath up later. All of you have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im in a rush.. Im going out for a toastie with lynn and on top of that the roofers have ben...They have sealed the tiles (after all this time) and will come back after the holidays when they can get hold of a tile that fits. Nothings ever straight forward. I'll cath up later. All of you have a good day.


Glad the roof is sort of done, enjoy your toastie. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I have been keeping up with all your adventures, good and bad. Wishing everyone the best. I will be more active in a few days.


I was wondering where you've been. Good to see you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope it runs it's course quickly


So far it seems to be doing okay. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im in a rush.. Im going out for a toastie with lynn and on top of that the roofers have ben...They have sealed the tiles (after all this time) and will come back after the holidays when they can get hold of a tile that fits. Nothings ever straight forward. I'll cath up later. All of you have a good day.


Have a good rest of your day. Glad the roofers finally returned and did something to fix the problem. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off to get ready for our trip. Will catch up with you all much later in the day today or tomorrow. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Lots of love to you all! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quite right too!! Just told DH an he was bemused but not too horrified!! xxxx


Mine would go mad, but I'd ignore him anyway if I wanted one. I don't.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Too early, that's what time it is. I'm an early riser, but rarely see 3:30 a.m.! xxxooo


I do, but from the other side!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done. I just love seeing people like that proved wrong. When dh was in USA for work, when we had not been together for very long, the woman next door to me told me, in no uncertain terms; that he wouldn't come back to me, and he would find someone nearer his age. Her partner had also gone over there with work, but he got sent back home, because he was misbehaving; and when he got home he left her. We have now been married for 29 years. :sm06: :sm09:


For our 10th anniversary we invited everyone who had attended our wedding because they never believed it would last that long. It has now been 42 years, and we lived together for 5 years before that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> For our 10th anniversary we invited everyone who had attended our wedding because they never believed it would last that long. It has now been 42 years, and we lived together for 5 years before that.


It's a dreary day here, and I have a lot of tidying up to do. Oh well, I can relax for a few days after Christmas!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no, you are very prone to ear infections?


Sadly I am and sinus infections!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.

LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.

Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sadly I am and sinus infections!


Hope you are feeling better today xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im in a rush.. Im going out for a toastie with lynn and on top of that the roofers have ben...They have sealed the tiles (after all this time) and will come back after the holidays when they can get hold of a tile that fits. Nothings ever straight forward. I'll cath up later. All of you have a good day.


Hope you enjoy your time out with Lynn!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.
> 
> LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.
> 
> Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


All of that looks good and well done GS2!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are feeling better today xxxxx


I feel some better odd thing is my ear wasn't just hurting constantly just every now and then it would feel funny!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey, which is a good job as our boiler is now playing up again. The man came a couple of weeks ago and changed a thingamijig and now it has started turning itself off, luckily it comes on again when Mr P presses a button but we are taking no chances and the gas man cometh.
> 
> June has your boiler been conspiring with my boiler?
> 
> ...


I was at World Market and saw upteen kinds of marzipan; I just have never been introduced to it before. I will try some one of these days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GS2 has had braces on his teeth for over a year now, at first he was very bothered about it but now he doesn't care. Tell your gs not to worry his personality will shine through. xxxx


I do, he knows that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.
> 
> LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.
> 
> Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


Fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well it's Friday and it's about to get hectic with having to run around for Christmas activities and I still need to make some Russian tea cakes and maybe another batch of molasses cookies!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.
> 
> LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.
> 
> Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


Congratulations to gs#2 
I expect DD will decorate our cake tomorrow or Sunday, she's got it all planned out.
Your table looks so inviting, it would be lovely to sit and have a chat and a nibble :sm02:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it's Friday and it's about to get hectic with having to run around for Christmas activities and I still need to make some Russian tea cakes and maybe another batch of molasses cookies!


Russian tea cakes sound interesting, will go and Google
Don't run around too madly you don't want to remember Christmas for being ill due to not giving your body chance


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> All of that looks good and well done GS2!


Thank you. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im in a rush.. Im going out for a toastie with lynn and on top of that the roofers have ben...They have sealed the tiles (after all this time) and will come back after the holidays when they can get hold of a tile that fits. Nothings ever straight forward. I'll cath up later. All of you have a good day.


Enjoy the toasty


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was at World Market and saw upteen kinds of marzipan; I just have never been introduced to it before. I will try some one of these days.


My mum always made her own from ground almonds and icing sugar, but I cheat and it mine already made. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Congratulations to gs#2
> I expect DD will decorate our cake tomorrow or Sunday, she's got it all planned out.
> Your table looks so inviting, it would be lovely to sit and have a chat and a nibble :sm02:


Come on over but perhaps leave it til you are fully recovered. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come on over but perhaps leave it til you are fully recovered. Xx


Some time in the New Year :sm23: I think I'm over it now, just get tired easily. But definitely a meet up soon?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Some time in the New Year :sm23: I think I'm over it now, just get tired easily. But definitely a meet up soon?


That would be lovely. Will pm you. Xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's my latest make, I think I'm getting the hang of this colour work lark :sm09: the pattern is from a load that I think nitzy put up for Binky https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-easy-ombre-slouch-hat


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my latest make, I think I'm getting the hang of this colour work lark :sm09: the pattern is from a load that I think nitzy put up for Binky https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-easy-ombre-slouch-hat


Very nice, you are definitely getting the hang of it!! :sm24: xxxx

PS May I have one of those mince pies please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my latest make, I think I'm getting the hang of this colour work lark :sm09: the pattern is from a load that I think nitzy put up for Binky https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-easy-ombre-slouch-hat


That looks lovely and very even.xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.
> 
> LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.
> 
> Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


WEll done, than young man and well done Knanna!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Very nice, you are definitely getting the hang of it!! :sm24: xxxx
> 
> PS May I have one of those mince pies please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You're supposed to be looking at the lovely hat not home in on the food. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very nice, you are definitely getting the hang of it!! :sm24: xxxx
> 
> PS May I have one of those mince pies please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Of course you can, shall I expect you in about an hour? I'll get the kettle on????????????❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely and very even.xxx


Thank you ????????????❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're supposed to be looking at the lovely hat not home in on the food. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oops, I'm hungry!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oops, I'm hungry!! xxxx :sm23:


What's for dinner then? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Of course you can, shall I expect you in about an hour? I'll get the kettle on????????????❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄????????????


Oh, how I wish!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, how I wish!!! xxxx


 :sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's for dinner then? xxxx


Salmon, new potatoes and mixed green veggies! We don't eat until 6.30 though! :sm25: :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's for dinner then? xxxx


How is Wolfie today? xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Salmon, new potatoes and mixed green veggies! We don't eat until 6.30 though! :sm25: :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


Yummy, love salmon. We're having pizza delivery


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yummy, love salmon. We're having pizza delivery


Yummy, love pizza, wanna swap?!! :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Salmon, new potatoes and mixed green veggies! We don't eat until 6.30 though! :sm25: :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


Sounds lovely xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yummy, love salmon. We're having pizza delivery


Still working my way thtough the freezer. Mr P is having spag bol. Not sure what I'm having. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yummy, love pizza, wanna swap?!! :sm23: :sm23: xx


Could do, except there might be protests from the gang especially as DD has bff coming round. It was her dinner and we jumped on the band wagon :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Could do, except there might be protests from the gang especially as DD has bff coming round. It was her dinner and we jumped on the band wagon :sm23:


Ok, maybe we'll share a pizza one day!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, maybe we'll share a pizza one day!! xxxx


That's a great plan :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Still working my way thtough the freezer. Mr P is having spag bol. Not sure what I'm having. Xxx


That's brilliant, I am bad at doing that


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yet another Knanna boast. GS2 has passed his Grade 4 piano exam with a merit. He did both cello and piano exams within an hour of one another.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yet another Knanna boast. GS2 has passed his Grade 4 piano exam with a merit. He did both cello and piano exams within an hour of one another.


Pass on my congratulations to him.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> How is Wolfie today? xxxx


Very sore and demanding a lot of care and attention. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Salmon, new potatoes and mixed green veggies! We don't eat until 6.30 though! :sm25: :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


We had stew. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Still working my way thtough the freezer. Mr P is having spag bol. Not sure what I'm having. Xxx


So are we, the stew was leftovers from visitor. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.
> 
> LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.
> 
> Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


Just one more? I don't think so. With your lovely grands there'll be many more!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my latest make, I think I'm getting the hang of this colour work lark :sm09: the pattern is from a load that I think nitzy put up for Binky https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-easy-ombre-slouch-hat


You certainly are well into the hang of it. Nice one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's for dinner then? xxxx


Chicken piccatta and/or chicken marsala (we have some mushroom haters)garlic parmesan linguine and carrot/green bean medley.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Very sore and demanding a lot of care and attention. xxxx


Oooh take care of it


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yummy, love pizza, wanna swap?!! :sm23: :sm23: xx


I'd take the salmon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yet another Knanna boast. GS2 has passed his Grade 4 piano exam with a merit. He did both cello and piano exams within an hour of one another.


I said there would be more! Well done GS2


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicken piccatta and/or chicken marsala (we have some mushroom haters)garlic parmesan linguine and carrot/green bean medley.


Everyone always seems to have really interesting food, love the sound of green bean medley


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You certainly are well into the hang of it. Nice one.


Thank you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went out for lunch and had a nice meal. Minced beef and dumpling. Then we went to the new b and m shope weve just got and I got some bird food and fat balls.

Trisha....you asked if I made them myselef, well the answer is no. I buy a bucketful with 50 balls in the size of tennis balls and they only cost $4. I dont reckon I could make them for that. They get plenty other stuff too. Sunflower hearts, mixed fruit, no mess seed and nuts. They line up on the tree about 11am every day. they are wonderful. Im still on pg 254 but I promise I'll catch up soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went out for lunch and had a nice meal. Minced beef and dumpling. Then we went to the new b and m shope weve just got and I got some bird food and fat balls.
> 
> Trisha....you asked if I made them myselef, well the answer is no. I buy a bucketful with 50 balls in the size of tennis balls and they only cost $4. I dont reckon I could make them for that. They get plenty other stuff too. Sunflower hearts, mixed fruit, no mess seed and nuts. They line up on the tree about 11am every day. they are wonderful. Im still on pg 254 but I promise I'll catch up soon.


Hi Susan it's good to see you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went out for lunch and had a nice meal. Minced beef and dumpling. Then we went to the new b and m shope weve just got and I got some bird food and fat balls.
> 
> Trisha....you asked if I made them myselef, well the answer is no. I buy a bucketful with 50 balls in the size of tennis balls and they only cost $4. I dont reckon I could make them for that. They get plenty other stuff too. Sunflower hearts, mixed fruit, no mess seed and nuts. They line up on the tree about 11am every day. they are wonderful. Im still on pg 254 but I promise I'll catch up soon.


Sounds like you had a lovely lunch and your birds don't do too bad either. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I said there would be more! Well done GS2


Thanks Janet xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Very sore and demanding a lot of care and attention. xxxx


Definitely male then!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'd take the salmon.


....and very good it was too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I said there would be more! Well done GS2


...and from me!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone always seems to have really interesting food, love the sound of green bean medley


I suppose I had the same with my salmon, green beans, mange tout and courgette, all steamed!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely lunch and your birds don't do too bad either. Xx


Do you miss feeding the birds now you have Bentley? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you miss feeding the birds now you have Bentley? xxx


Yes but it would not be fair to feed them. Still have a little goldcrest in the holly tree. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicken piccatta and/or chicken marsala (we have some mushroom haters)garlic parmesan linguine and carrot/green bean medley.


Sounds good. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Oooh take care of it


He's getting more attention than I have ever had. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely lunch and your birds don't do too bad either. Xx


Have you had your boiler seen to and is it OK now? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Definitely male then!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well of course. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes but it would not be fair to feed them. Still have a little goldcrest in the holly tree. Xx


I quite agree, not fair to the birds or Bentley!! xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You certainly are well into the hang of it. Nice one.


I would say she has the hang of it too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's for dinner then? xxxx


I don't know yet but all these choices are making me hungry!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Everyone always seems to have really interesting food, love the sound of green bean medley


That's what I was thinking and have every body eat it :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Very nice, you are definitely getting the hang of it!! :sm24: xxxx
> 
> PS May I have one of those mince pies please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's what I was going to write too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yet another Knanna boast. GS2 has passed his Grade 4 piano exam with a merit. He did both cello and piano exams within an hour of one another.


What a musical family you have. Well done to everyone


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> We had stew. xxxx


We had fish 'n chips


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you had your boiler seen to and is it OK now? xx


Someones is coming tomorrow afternoon. At the moment it still lets Mr P turn it on again when it goes off, so he has put the temperature right up. If it doesn't come on tomorrow morning I can always light the logfire and will be cooking cake as well and fortunately it is quite mild. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a musical family you have. Well done to everyone


Thank you Chris. GSs other grandad is also musical so he is definitely a chip off the old block. xxx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi! everyone, especially those who spent the holiday on Vancouver Island. It was so nice to meet you all 
and meet such good KP friends. 

I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas Season. It is damp and chilly here and we had a fair amount of snow. I hope you are alldoing well and am so glad to meet the four of you from KP.Especially London Girl and Purple fi - memories of our classes and the fun we had. 

Take care to each and everyone of you!! Shirley . from Duncan, Vancouver Island. Love to Trish too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just finished the Pom Pom for this ornament I made I am going to sit here and make some more or make the second sock


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy morning. Made some more pickled red cabbage, Christmas fruits and walnut chutney and stuffed dates. And ive marzipanned the Christmas cake.
> 
> LM is coming tomorrow morning so I can relax this afternoon.
> 
> Just one more Knanna boast gs2 ha passed his Grade 4 Cello with a merit.


Those look delicious and we'll done your GS2! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my latest make, I think I'm getting the hang of this colour work lark :sm09: the pattern is from a load that I think nitzy put up for Binky https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-easy-ombre-slouch-hat


It's looks great! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yet another Knanna boast. GS2 has passed his Grade 4 piano exam with a merit. He did both cello and piano exams within an hour of one another.


Well done him! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Too early, that's what time it is. I'm an early riser, but rarely see 3:30 a.m.! xxxooo


I often see that time, but usually just before I go to bed!???? I begin a different medication on Tuesday, and this one is known to cause drowsiness, so I am hoping that this one will help me get to sleep at a reasonable time! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just answered that again, sorry!
> 
> I'm not feeling well today and have been to the doctor and I have an ear infection!


I hope you get better quickly! Ear infections are definitely not fun. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep! I was amazed when I read that cold food such as bread and salad were big carriers


I knew there was a very good reason not to eat salads! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would say she has the hang of it too!


Thank you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's what I was going to write too.


Thank you and yes you can come round for a mince pie too :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi! everyone, especially those who spent the holiday on Vancouver Island. It was so nice to meet you all
> and meet such good KP friends.
> 
> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas Season. It is damp and chilly here and we had a fair amount of snow. I hope you are alldoing well and am so glad to meet the four of you from KP.Especially London Girl and Purple fi - memories of our classes and the fun we had.
> ...


Happy Christmas Shirley


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someones is coming tomorrow afternoon. At the moment it still lets Mr P turn it on again when it goes off, so he has put the temperature right up. If it doesn't come on tomorrow morning I can always light the logfire and will be cooking cake as well and fortunately it is quite mild. xx


Hopefully it's sorted soon


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just finished the Pom Pom for this ornament I made I am going to sit here and make some more or make the second sock


Cute little hat and brilliant sock, good work


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Cute little hat and brilliant sock, good work


Hi Rebecca, is it morning there? I hope you are doing better! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi! everyone, especially those who spent the holiday on Vancouver Island. It was so nice to meet you all
> and meet such good KP friends.
> 
> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas Season. It is damp and chilly here and we had a fair amount of snow. I hope you are alldoing well and am so glad to meet the four of you from KP.Especially London Girl and Purple fi - memories of our classes and the fun we had.
> ...


Hi Shirley, I think you have more snow than Lake Cowichan! Mr. J and I are going to have our first Christmas at home after 34 yrs, I'm loving it! 
Merry Christmas to you and Pat. ❤ Trish


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Rebecca, is it morning there? I hope you are doing better! xoxo


Yes 7.40 am right now. I'm much better now thank you, eating normally again. How are you Trish?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Yet another Knanna boast. GS2 has passed his Grade 4 piano exam with a merit. He did both cello and piano exams within an hour of one another.


That's wonderful Knanna!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Yes 7.40 am right now. I'm much better now thank you, eating normally again. How are you Trish?


Just about midnight here, time to go to bed! I must have eaten something that's keeping me awake.. all is well on the Island. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Here's my latest make, I think I'm getting the hang of this colour work lark :sm09: the pattern is from a load that I think nitzy put up for Binky https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-easy-ombre-slouch-hat


That's a beautiful hat, well done! Is it for yourself? xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Well it's Friday and it's about to get hectic with having to run around for Christmas activities and I still need to make some Russian tea cakes and maybe another batch of molasses cookies!


Hope you can have some quiet time in-between. xoxox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> That's a beautiful hat, well done! Is it for yourself? xoxox


Thank you. No, but I am on the lookout for a recipient, so if anyone knows anyone who will wear it...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just finished the Pom Pom for this ornament I made I am going to sit here and make some more or make the second sock


Cute little hat and the sock looks great. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes 7.40 am right now. I'm much better now thank you, eating normally again. How are you Trish?


Glad you are eating normally again. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> That's wonderful Knanna!


Thank you Trish. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. LM is coming this morning to do the cake. The house is nice and warm as Mr P had turned the heating up, I must say I like it like this. The boiler man is coming this afternoon so hopefully he will replace a circuit board and that should make the boiler come off and on again properly.

Hi Shirley, happy Christmas to you and Pat, stay safe in the snow.

Have a good week end everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a clear bright Wales, must pack a couple of presents this morning then I'm done, so another easy day knitting, I'm quite liking this. Tomorrow will be busier remembering what I have to take out the freezer and I will probably do the veg. for Monday. Have a good day everyone don't work too hard. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a clear bright Wales, must pack a couple of presents this morning then I'm done, so another easy day knitting, I'm quite liking this. Tomorrow will be busier remembering what I have to take out the freezer and I will probably do the veg. for Monday. Have a good day everyone don't work too hard. xx


Morning Jacky, glad you've got sunshine it's rather grey here, still the Christmas lights are all on so looking pretty festive. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I just finished the Pom Pom for this ornament I made I am going to sit here and make some more or make the second sock


Beautiful knitting & colours


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, I have been up for ages. I have done hardly anything to do with Christmas as I have had no interest in anything. Thank goodness I have woken up feel8ng a bit happier so I have parcel wrapping to do. Bill has done the most of it. I am waiting for the rest of my internet shopping to arrive. Yesterday I had food delivered & I never received any of my chilled goods, boy was I cross. SIL went out late last night & bought it all. I did get a refund plus £30 voucher but I would rather have had my Brussels sprouts delivered. My DD has gone to the dentist to have her back tooth extracted, she is in pain with it. Not the best time but she is going away next week to the middle of nowhere! Bill is just off to collect her.
Have a good day everyone..xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, I have been up for ages. I have done hardly anything to do with Christmas as I have had no interest in anything. Thank goodness I have woken up feel8ng a bit happier so I have parcel wrapping to do. Bill has done the most of it. I am waiting for the rest of my internet shopping to arrive. Yesterday I had food delivered & I never received any of my chilled goods, boy was I cross. SIL went out late last night & bought it all. I did get a refund plus £30 voucher but I would rather have had my Brussels sprouts delivered. My DD has gone to the dentist to have her back tooth extracted, she is in pain with it. Not the best time but she is going away next week to the middle of nowhere! Bill is just off to collect her.
Have a good day everyone..xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's what I was going to write too.


Oh dear, what are we like in South East London?!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

As I expect you will all be busy the next couple of days I will post this now. Have a lovely Christmas all of you. Hope you can open it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi! everyone, especially those who spent the holiday on Vancouver Island. It was so nice to meet you all
> and meet such good KP friends.
> 
> I want to wish you all a Wonderful Christmas Season. It is damp and chilly here and we had a fair amount of snow. I hope you are alldoing well and am so glad to meet the four of you from KP.Especially London Girl and Purple fi - memories of our classes and the fun we had.
> ...


Right back at you Shirley, it was so lovely to meet you and Pat too. Have a lovely Christmas and a happy and healthy 2018 - and keep up the crafting! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just finished the Pom Pom for this ornament I made I am going to sit here and make some more or make the second sock


That ornament is so cute and the sock is turning out very well!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. LM is coming this morning to do the cake. The house is nice and warm as Mr P had turned the heating up, I must say I like it like this. The boiler man is coming this afternoon so hopefully he will replace a circuit board and that should make the boiler come off and on again properly.
> 
> Hi Shirley, happy Christmas to you and Pat, stay safe in the snow.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. xxx


Mine had a new circuit board, new valve, new diaphragm, new filter and a new pump!!! Hope yours is ok again after the emergency treatment! British Gas? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> As I expect you will all be busy the next couple of days I will post this now. Have a lovely Christmas all of you. Hope you can open it.


Nope, sorreeee! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a very grey but mild London. Was only going to wrap some pressies today but just had a call from Jill;s daughter asking me to shorten trousers for her daughter in a hurry so just waiting for her to turn up with them (turn up, get it?!!! :sm25: :sm23: )

Chris sorry things are so good for you at the moment but I'm ever hopeful that things will get better!xxx

jinx, where are you, you've disappeared again!?xxx

Polly, we seem to have lost you too, come back!! xxx

Purple, have fun with the Yule Log and LM, lots of lovely messy chocolate icing and a lot of spoon licking!!xxx

Trish, I'm sure you and Mr Trish will have a wonderful Christmas, because I know you will make it so! xxx

Lifeline, so glad all is well with you now, operations and tummy bugs out of the way so you can enjoy Christmas!! xxx

Judi, hope the new meds get the sleep thin just right, sleeping when you should be and wide awake and alert when you shouldn';t! Happy Christmas! xxx

Jacky, I hope your Christmas is enjoyable, if quiet, and that you get some lovely knitting time. What are you currently making? xxx

Lots of love to you and those I haven't mentioned by name, see you later! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey but mild London. Was only going to wrap some pressies today but just had a call from Jill;s daughter asking me to shorten trousers for her daughter in a hurry so just waiting for her to turn up with them (turn up, get it?!!! :sm25: :sm23: )
> 
> Chris sorry things are so good for you at the moment but I'm ever hopeful that things will get better!xxx
> 
> ...


Wow what a catch up, I had a feeling my download wouldn't open, oh well c'est la vie. I'm knitting a baby blanket in navy and white mosaic just using up some stash. Getting bored with it but will get it finished. Have done my pressie wrapping so nothing else to do. See you later, have a restful day. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I have been up for ages. I have done hardly anything to do with Christmas as I have had no interest in anything. Thank goodness I have woken up feel8ng a bit happier so I have parcel wrapping to do. Bill has done the most of it. I am waiting for the rest of my internet shopping to arrive. Yesterday I had food delivered & I never received any of my chilled goods, boy was I cross. SIL went out late last night & bought it all. I did get a refund plus £30 voucher but I would rather have had my Brussels sprouts delivered. My DD has gone to the dentist to have her back tooth extracted, she is in pain with it. Not the best time but she is going away next week to the middle of nowhere! Bill is just off to collect her.
> Have a good day everyone..xx


My daughter had a tooth pulled yesterday too and wasn't up to the 3.5 hour drive to our place. Hope she's better today.

Hope your daughter is better too.
:sm17:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine had a new circuit board, new valve, new diaphragm, new filter and a new pump!!! Hope yours is ok again after the emergency treatment! British Gas? xxxx


Sounds like it's been nearly totally redone; hope it's keepng you toasty warm now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

A dreary wet day here today, and far too much to get done. Christmas? Bah humbug! There, that's miserable old git out of the way. Whether it gets done or not Christmas will be as good as usual anyway. Bring it on!

DH is working well so the work should get done fairly well. Wish me luck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:45 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Yesterday was snow storms and drifts. Today the temperature is going to rise and they're predicting freezing rain. DD and I am going to the grocery store in Peterborough. We're going to try to get in the doors as soon as they open so we can get the food and get home as soon as possible. 
I'm on the legs of Stuart's socks. Had a problem with the first heel. I started too soon, had to rip that out and get the sock properly oriented back on the needle so I could knit another inch and try again. They're both big and beautiful socks now.
All the presents are under the tree now.
We're still scheduled for Christmas at my brother's house. There will be another snow storm hitting then,.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey but mild London. Was only going to wrap some pressies today but just had a call from Jill;s daughter asking me to shorten trousers for her daughter in a hurry so just waiting for her to turn up with them (turn up, get it?!!! :sm25: :sm23: )
> 
> Chris sorry things are so good for you at the moment but I'm ever hopeful that things will get better!xxx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the catchup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine had a new circuit board, new valve, new diaphragm, new filter and a new pump!!! Hope yours is ok again after the emergency treatment! British Gas? xxxx


Would it have been easier to just put a new boiler in? Then you would have had a new warranty on everything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> As I expect you will all be busy the next couple of days I will post this now. Have a lovely Christmas all of you. Hope you can open it.


It's a .pages extension. I think I need photoshop, which I don't have.

Have an enjoyable Christmas. Stay safe and warm.'

ps. I asked Google


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I have been up for ages. I have done hardly anything to do with Christmas as I have had no interest in anything. Thank goodness I have woken up feel8ng a bit happier so I have parcel wrapping to do. Bill has done the most of it. I am waiting for the rest of my internet shopping to arrive. Yesterday I had food delivered & I never received any of my chilled goods, boy was I cross. SIL went out late last night & bought it all. I did get a refund plus £30 voucher but I would rather have had my Brussels sprouts delivered. My DD has gone to the dentist to have her back tooth extracted, she is in pain with it. Not the best time but she is going away next week to the middle of nowhere! Bill is just off to collect her.
> Have a good day everyone..xx


I was so surprised that Canada Post delivered something that I only ordered 2 days ago. I think that's a record for the Post, and especially at Christmas time. So I guess Canada Post works best when busy. :sm17: 
Sorry about the Brussels sprouts. Also sorry about DD and her tooth. Not a nice time to have tooth problems.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, glad you've got sunshine it's rather grey here, still the Christmas lights are all on so looking pretty festive. xx


Some of the neighbours have their Christmas lights on all night. With the snow, it's very bright here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a .pages extension. I think I need photoshop, which I don't have.
> 
> Have an enjoyable Christmas. Stay safe and warm.'
> 
> ps. I asked Google


Thank you, I wondered what to do next. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. LM is coming this morning to do the cake. The house is nice and warm as Mr P had turned the heating up, I must say I like it like this. The boiler man is coming this afternoon so hopefully he will replace a circuit board and that should make the boiler come off and on again properly.
> 
> Hi Shirley, happy Christmas to you and Pat, stay safe in the snow.
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. xxx


I can remember having to do the manual heat thing at our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I wondered what to do next. xx


Love the sheep in the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now and get DD moving faster.
Everyone have a great day and hope all your Christmas chores are done quickly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow what a catch up, I had a feeling my download wouldn't open, oh well c'est la vie. I'm knitting a baby blanket in navy and white mosaic just using up some stash. Getting bored with it but will get it finished. Have done my pressie wrapping so nothing else to do. See you later, have a restful day. xxxx


Restful now but what a horrible pair of trousers to alter, very very stretchy with press studs down the outside of both legs!! Still, I've done them now and I think they'll be ok, knowing this kid, she'probably only wear them once!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like it's been nearly totally redone; hope it's keepng you toasty warm now.


Thank you, yes, it's lovely and warm in here now (touching wood!) xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:45 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Yesterday was snow storms and drifts. Today the temperature is going to rise and they're predicting freezing rain. DD and I am going to the grocery store in Peterborough. We're going to try to get in the doors as soon as they open so we can get the food and get home as soon as possible.
> I'm on the legs of Stuart's socks. Had a problem with the first heel. I started too soon, had to rip that out and get the sock properly oriented back on the needle so I could knit another inch and try again. They're both big and beautiful socks now.
> All the presents are under the tree now.
> We're still scheduled for Christmas at my brother's house. There will be another snow storm hitting then,.


Well, I sincerely hope the weather doesn't get in the way of your Christmas at your brothers and glad you have managed to get the Christmasknitting done!! See you on the other side!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Would it have been easier to just put a new boiler in? Then you would have had a new warranty on everything.


Yeeeees but it would have cost about £4000, this work was done on our service contract so cost us.........nothing!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a .pages extension. I think I need photoshop, which I don't have.
> 
> Have an enjoyable Christmas. Stay safe and warm.'
> 
> ps. I asked Google


Oh well done Nitzy and thank you to you, and to you, Jacky, for the lovely card!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow what a catch up, I had a feeling my download wouldn't open, oh well c'est la vie. I'm knitting a baby blanket in navy and white mosaic just using up some stash. Getting bored with it but will get it finished. Have done my pressie wrapping so nothing else to do. See you later, have a restful day. xxxx


I opened the download OK, straight into my downloads box. Your sheep are very dark compared to ours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, break over, back to it Jones!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, break over, back to it Jones!


That was a very quick break!! I really must get off my butt in a minute and get these gifts wrapped!! Over and out!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy Christmas Shirley


And from me, too, Shirley! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nope, sorreeee! xxx


Me either! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:45 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Yesterday was snow storms and drifts. Today the temperature is going to rise and they're predicting freezing rain. DD and I am going to the grocery store in Peterborough. We're going to try to get in the doors as soon as they open so we can get the food and get home as soon as possible.
> I'm on the legs of Stuart's socks. Had a problem with the first heel. I started too soon, had to rip that out and get the sock properly oriented back on the needle so I could knit another inch and try again. They're both big and beautiful socks now.
> All the presents are under the tree now.
> We're still scheduled for Christmas at my brother's house. There will be another snow storm hitting then,.


Be safe in your travels today! Glad those socks are on track to be finished. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a cuppa tea with Marg this morning. Shes a bit browned off today. Ive sorted round my odd jobs and in the morning I'm ready to go to Stephens. He'll be 45 tomorrow. Dont know where those years have gone to, but theyve been good ones. Im still on page 254. love you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine had a new circuit board, new valve, new diaphragm, new filter and a new pump!!! Hope yours is ok again after the emergency treatment! British Gas? xxxx


Gas mans been and the diaphram had got stuck so that's been replaced so hopefully all ok now. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeeeees but it would have cost about £4000, this work was done on our service contract so cost us.........nothing!!! xxxx


Thank goodness for service contracts xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh well done Nitzy and thank you to you, and to you, Jacky, for the lovely card!! xxxxxx


What she said. Xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a cuppa tea with Marg this morning. Shes a bit browned off today. Ive sorted round my odd jobs and in the morning I'm ready to go to Stephens. He'll be 45 tomorrow. Dont know where those years have gone to, but theyve been good ones. Im still on page 254. love you all.


Love you too! Happy Birthday to Stephen and I hope you all have the best CHristmas you can, will be thinking of you!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gas mans been and the diaphram had got stuck so that's been replaced so hopefully all ok now. Xx


That was the same prob mine had - 4 months ago, it must be infectious!! Glad all is well now, stay warm for Christmas! How's the cake going?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Wonderful, well done girls!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I've wrapped about half of the presents but, as always, it kills my back so I've had to stop for a rest!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Two lovely cakes. Well done girls.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


We'll be here for you, as always! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My daughter had a tooth pulled yesterday too and wasn't up to the 3.5 hour drive to our place. Hope she's better today.
> 
> Hope your daughter is better too.
> :sm17:


My DD is to get all her wisdom teeth out soon. Trying to figure out wether it will be the dental surgeon office or hospital. Hope your DD is on the mend. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


Always here for you Susan, any time. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO Stephen xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> A dreary wet day here today, and far too much to get done. Christmas? Bah humbug! There, that's miserable old git out of the way. Whether it gets done or not Christmas will be as good as usual anyway. Bring it on!
> 
> DH is working well so the work should get done fairly well. Wish me luck.


I wish I had your wet day! You have such good attitude. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I was so surprised that Canada Post delivered something that I only ordered 2 days ago. I think that's a record for the Post, and especially at Christmas time. So I guess Canada Post works best when busy. :sm17:
> Sorry about the Brussels sprouts. Also sorry about DD and her tooth. Not a nice time to have tooth problems.


Do you have shares in Canada Post? You speak so nicely of them, I'm sure they appreciate that! Have a safe trip to brother's now. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Love the sheep in the snow.


Are these "your" sheep Jacky? Lovely faces, we don't have that breed out here I don't think. 
Beautiful card. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a cuppa tea with Marg this morning. Shes a bit browned off today. Ive sorted round my odd jobs and in the morning I'm ready to go to Stephens. He'll be 45 tomorrow. Dont know where those years have gone to, but theyve been good ones. Im still on page 254. love you all.


Love to you Susan, enjoy your day tomorrow. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Wonderful cakes and decorations! LM looks sweet in her apron! My grandmother always made mine. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


Well you'll have a fair bit to catch up on, and if you want you can disappear on your own and we will all be waiting for you while you catch up. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Do you have shares in Canada Post? You speak so nicely of them, I'm sure they appreciate that! Have a safe trip to brother's now. xoxox


Not sure I'm so keen on Canada Post. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Are these "your" sheep Jacky? Lovely faces, we don't have that breed out here I don't think.
> Beautiful card. xoxoxo


Actually they are not local sheep, this was taken one bad winter when we lived in the Lake District so are a mixture of more northern breeds. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've wrapped about half of the presents but, as always, it kills my back so I've had to stop for a rest!


I hate wrapping presents, love those boxes/bags/what ever else will do the job without tape and making perfect corners.... now the world knows I am a grinch through and though. I just grumble a lot getting through it!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'm so keen on Canada Post. xx :sm25: :sm25:


2 mail days left, they usually deliver the Saturday before Christmas, which would be today. What with couriers these days I'm not so sure how long CP will last. There's been talk through the years they will go extinct. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Off to deliver Christmas dinner to my Mom. Everyone will stay put this year with the snow forecast for Christmas week. Mr J. is going to have his pleasure on the tractor if I can get the car down her lane way. No more late nights...it zaps me of my ho-ho! Love to all xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Off to deliver Christmas dinner to my Mom. Everyone will stay put this year with the snow forecast for Christmas week. Mr J. is going to have his pleasure on the tractor if I can get the car down her lane way. No more late nights...it zaps me of my ho-ho! Love to all xoxox


Can't have you losing your ho-ho-ho. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> My DD is to get all her wisdom teeth out soon. Trying to figure out wether it will be the dental surgeon office or hospital. Hope your DD is on the mend. xoxo


I had all mine out together at the dental surgery, mind you, I was only 19! I hope she sails through the extractions, with no problems! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Wonderful cakes and decorations! LM looks sweet in her apron! My grandmother always made mine. xoxo


I've promised to make her a new apron. She's grown out of one and the one she is wearing is a small one of mine. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'm so keen on Canada Post. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Why? refresh my sad little memory!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually they are not local sheep, this was taken one bad winter when we lived in the Lake District so are a mixture of more northern breeds. xx


That was one of your pictures? Very fitting and well composed. Nice of them to look at you while you were taking the picture!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Off to deliver Christmas dinner to my Mom. Everyone will stay put this year with the snow forecast for Christmas week. Mr J. is going to have his pleasure on the tractor if I can get the car down her lane way. No more late nights...it zaps me of my ho-ho! Love to all xoxox


Safe travels xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I hate wrapping presents, love those boxes/bags/what ever else will do the job without tape and making perfect corners.... now the world knows I am a grinch through and though. I just grumble a lot getting through it!


Well, I'm also Grinching away here, writing cards and wrapping presents, the two worst aspects of Christmas for me! hey, ho, all done now!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> 2 mail days left, they usually deliver the Saturday before Christmas, which would be today. What with couriers these days I'm not so sure how long CP will last. There's been talk through the years they will go extinct. xoxo


I think the same will happen to Royal Mail, they are charging such a lot for card stamps now. I have received a lot less than usual, I think people just don't want to pay the exorbitant postage - or maybe I'm just not very popular!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: I don't care, my 'sisters' love me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've promised to make her a new apron. She's grown out of one and the one she is wearing is a small one of mine. Xx


I can put her name on it for you if you like? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Why? refresh my sad little memory!! xxx


Nothing wrong with your memory but sent something to Trish at the end of November and it hasn't got there yet. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That was one of your pictures? Very fitting and well composed. Nice of them to look at you while you were taking the picture!! xxxx


Thank you. They probably thought food was coming. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We'll be here for you, as always! xxxx


absolutely!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think the same will happen to Royal Mail, they are charging such a lot for card stamps now. I have received a lot less than usual, I think people just don't want to pay the exorbitant postage - or maybe I'm just not very popular!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: I don't care, my 'sisters' love me!! xxxx


Only posted 7 cards all the rest have been ecards. Saved a load of money which has gone to charity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Wow. You deserve a rest and a cuppa.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can put her name on it for you if you like? xxxx


Thank you


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> My DD is to get all her wisdom teeth out soon. Trying to figure out wether it will be the dental surgeon office or hospital. Hope your DD is on the mend. xoxo


All at once? It would surely be the hospital.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


Will be thinking of you and wish you and your family a peaceful Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I wish I had your wet day! You have such good attitude. xoxo


I haven't been out in my wet day other than to greet people and wave goodbye. You can have some. The UK is as green as it is because of our rain.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually they are not local sheep, this was taken one bad winter when we lived in the Lake District so are a mixture of more northern breeds. xx


That explains their strangeness, but they do have nice faces.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Only posted 7 cards all the rest have been ecards. Saved a load of money which has gone to charity.


And, I appreciate the ecard just as much and am always glad when charities get remembered.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've promised to make her a new apron. She's grown out of one and the one she is wearing is a small one of mine. Xx


Everyone should have a new apron, preferable with frills.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My daughter had a tooth pulled yesterday too and wasn't up to the 3.5 hour drive to our place. Hope she's better today.
> 
> Hope your daughter is better too.
> :sm17:


She has just phoned me crying in so much pain. I tried to tell her not to not have it done today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

.


London Girl said:


> I think the same will happen to Royal Mail, they are charging such a lot for card stamps now. I have received a lot less than usual, I think people just don't want to pay the exorbitant postage - or maybe I'm just not very popular!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: I don't care, my 'sisters' love me!! xxxx


I do, and I don't do cards.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can put her name on it for you if you like? xxxx


She would love that I'm sure. Extra special.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Everyone should have a new apron, preferable with frills.


I don't do frills, now thrills are a different matter. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She has just phoned me crying in so much pain. I tried to not have it done today.


Poor baby. I know she isn't a baby, but they're all our babies when they aren't well and in tears. I'm wishing her pain away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't do frills, now thrills are a different matter. xx :sm23:


a pinny with thrills? Sounds pornographic to me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She has just phoned me crying in so much pain. I tried to not have it done today.


So sorry to hear this. I'm anxiously waiting for DD to arrive. She left her home at about 10 so I don't expect her until 2:00 or so.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


We shall be thinking of you over the holiday. Take it easy & do what you need to do, I'm sure your family will understand. Hope Stephen has a good birthday.
Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Clever girls!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> As I expect you will all be busy the next couple of days I will post this now. Have a lovely Christmas all of you. Hope you can open it.


Thank you! Same to you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Poor baby. I know she isn't a baby, but they're all our babies when they aren't well and in tears. I'm wishing her pain away.


Thank you, she looked awful when she got home. I wanted her to stay here but her little one has a really bad tummy virus. We are all supposed to be going to our friends for our annual pantomime visit for the kids, big & small. I'm not sure we will all be going as MrB has a really bad UTI again. Thank goodness I am feeling better.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Can I just say a huge thank to you whilst I have been feeling not so good.

I wish you and yours a wonderful time over Christmas.
Huge hugs & love to you all. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was so surprised that Canada Post delivered something that I only ordered 2 days ago. I think that's a record for the Post, and especially at Christmas time. So I guess Canada Post works best when busy. :sm17:
> Sorry about the Brussels sprouts. Also sorry about DD and her tooth. Not a nice time to have tooth problems.


I didn't get the last gift I was waiting on and it shipped from here in the states on the 16th it won't be here till Tuesday and I got my bag from Canada today which mailed on the 11th I think....oh well will include a picture and take them to her on Tuesday when they arrive!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Love the sheep in the snow.


Those are sheep? I thought they were Australian shepherds not sheep ours don't look like that at all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was a very quick break!! I really must get off my butt in a minute and get these gifts wrapped!! Over and out!! xxxx


That's what I need to do and an iced coffee is calling me even though it is cold, I really like the one I make not found one yet that I liked other than mine!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know Ive been remiss lately. Im saving all my pages up to read for when I go to Stephens. I know we are all wary of how we'll feel and thank God Ive got my family. BUT sometimes I may need some quiet time and I can just go to my room there and read the messages from my sisters. I can be so close to you, because I dont think I can pull it off without you all. We'll be fine, and I hpe you all have a great holiday


Big hugs to you and we are here for you! Lots of love to you and yours!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Those are both fantastic!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> 2 mail days left, they usually deliver the Saturday before Christmas, which would be today. What with couriers these days I'm not so sure how long CP will last. There's been talk through the years they will go extinct. xoxo


They deliver on Sunday?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think the same will happen to Royal Mail, they are charging such a lot for card stamps now. I have received a lot less than usual, I think people just don't want to pay the exorbitant postage - or maybe I'm just not very popular!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: I don't care, my 'sisters' love me!! xxxx


Yes we do!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Can I just say a huge thank to you whilst I have been feeling not so good.
> 
> I wish you and yours a wonderful time over Christmas.
> Huge hugs & love to you all. xxx


Thank you Chris and the same to you hope your DD feels better quickly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't do frills, now thrills are a different matter. xx :sm23:


With you on that one xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I need to do and an iced coffee is calling me even though it is cold, I really like the one I make not found one yet that I liked other than mine!


How do you make yours? I prefer iced coffee.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I think the same will happen to Royal Mail, they are charging such a lot for card stamps now. I have received a lot less than usual, I think people just don't want to pay the exorbitant postage - or maybe I'm just not very popular!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: I don't care, my 'sisters' love me!! xxxx


Yes we do love you! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Only posted 7 cards all the rest have been ecards. Saved a load of money which has gone to charity.


And the ecards are very beautiful now! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> All at once? It would surely be the hospital.


My other daughter had all hers taken out at once at the dental surgeon, but he was more like a private hospital and I had to wait until she came out of sedation. If she gets it done at the hospital with a referral it will probably be covered by her medical. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't been out in my wet day other than to greet people and wave goodbye. You can have some. The UK is as green as it is because of our rain.


Similar here, so much rain if you stand still moss will grow on you! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Everyone should have a new apron, preferable with frills.


I still have the first aprons my grandmother ever made me, I look after things very well. :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> She has just phoned me crying in so much pain. I tried to tell her not to not have it done today.


aww.. so sorry to hear this. Does she have anything to take for post-op pain? Healing hugs to her from over the pond. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't do frills, now thrills are a different matter. xx :sm23:


You are a treasure! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> They deliver on Sunday?


Nope, only the Saturday directly before Christmas. oxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Today was a long day, I shovelled the ramp, vacuumed, did dishes and set up a Skype account for my mom. Mr. J was on the tractor clearing the road almost all day and was cold when he came in. Too focused to put on his wooly vest or gloves... sigh. 
But its all done and I can sleep well tonight knowing she's safe and happy. I will probably sleep like a log too. On a high note, her wonderful grocery delivery person made and delivered her homemade chicken soup and always opens her water bottles for her. It's almost like she's "his" mom! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> His have been over. Cake made, iced decorated and bowls licked. Fed them pizza and I 've iced the Christmas cake. Now collapsed in my chair with a nice cup of coffee.


Beautiful LM and wonderful looking cakes. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We'll be here for you, as always! xxxx


Yes, we will. Sending many warm and comforting hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Are these "your" sheep Jacky? Lovely faces, we don't have that breed out here I don't think.
> Beautiful card. xoxoxo


Wonderful card. Thank you, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had all mine out together at the dental surgery, mind you, I was only 19! I hope she sails through the extractions, with no problems! xxx


I did, too, and I was about the same age. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Poor baby. I know she isn't a baby, but they're all our babies when they aren't well and in tears. I'm wishing her pain away.


From me, too, Chris! Sending her gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, we're safely tucked into our hotel here near where DS lives. He treated us to a great dinner and we met and enjoyed some time with a few of his friends. Tomorrow we're going to meet up him and spend some time taking in the local sights and then watch a football game. Had a very long day yesterday but not a bad drive. Great to see DS again. Off to sleep now. Love you all lots! xxxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we're safely tucked into our hotel here near where DS lives. He treated us to a great dinner and we met and enjoyed some time with a few of his friends. Tomorrow we're going to meet up him and spend some time taking in the local sights and then watch a football game. Had a very long day yesterday but not a bad drive. Great to see DS again. Off to sleep now. Love you all lots! xxxxooo


All sounds positive and good. Have lots of fun


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Christmas


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JANET!!! XXXXX*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from another grey day in London! DH and I are shortly off on our annual Christmas Eve jaunt to Hastings to escape the seasonal madness for a while! Will catch up on my return this evening! Lots of love and hugs to you all in the meantime! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas


Haha, love it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we're safely tucked into our hotel here near where DS lives. He treated us to a great dinner and we met and enjoyed some time with a few of his friends. Tomorrow we're going to meet up him and spend some time taking in the local sights and then watch a football game. Had a very long day yesterday but not a bad drive. Great to see DS again. Off to sleep now. Love you all lots! xxxxooo


Happy you had a good drive down and are enjoying yourselves, enjoy your DS time and have a good day tomorrow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Today was a long day, I shovelled the ramp, vacuumed, did dishes and set up a Skype account for my mom. Mr. J was on the tractor clearing the road almost all day and was cold when he came in. Too focused to put on his wooly vest or gloves... sigh.
> But its all done and I can sleep well tonight knowing she's safe and happy. I will probably sleep like a log too. On a high note, her wonderful grocery delivery person made and delivered her homemade chicken soup and always opens her water bottles for her. It's almost like she's "his" mom! xoxo


Did you sleep well then, I expect Mr. J did which will help you. It's good that someone is keeping an eye on your Mum, long may it last. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas


Love it. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy birthday Janet, have a lovely birthday day not a get ready for Christmas day. Make 'em spoil you. xx????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull and breezy Wales. I'm all ready and done. The lounge no longer looks like a saw-mill and all the veg. is ready for tomorrow. Have transferred all the stuff from the freezer to the fridge to start defrosting and that's me done for the day. Have a good day you all and don't work too hard. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JANET
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.

With lots of love and hgs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from another grey and mild day in Surrey. Started turning thhe heel on sock number one last night, I'll finish doing that this evening so I can take some easy knitting with me to DDs tomorrow.

Going to cook the turkey breast today and do all the trimmings so Mr P can have his cold cuts on Boxing Day. Will cook enough veg so we can have bubble and squeak with it.

A couple of presents to wrap and then I'm done. Might take a walk down town later to get some fresh air and exercise.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls and happy birthday to my saxy and my stephen. Hope you have a great day. Ive packed up my case and I'm sure Im ready for the off. I hope to get on line tonight but seemingly we have a comedy film to watch, lives are planned. I just like being flo. Have agreat day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy birthday to my saxy and my stephen. Hope you have a great day. Ive packed up my case and I'm sure Im ready for the off. I hope to get on line tonight but seemingly we have a comedy film to watch, lives are planned. I just like being flo. Have agreat day.


You be Flo then and if you want to come and chat, you come and chat. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy birthday to my saxy and my stephen. Hope you have a great day. Ive packed up my case and I'm sure Im ready for the off. I hope to get on line tonight but seemingly we have a comedy film to watch, lives are planned. I just like being flo. Have agreat day.


Happy birthday Stephen. Have a safe drive and remember we are always here for you. love you lots. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas


????????????????????????❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from another grey day in London! DH and I are shortly off on our annual Christmas Eve jaunt to Hastings to escape the seasonal madness for a while! Will catch up on my return this evening! Lots of love and hugs to you all in the meantime! xxxxx


Enjoy Hastings


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and breezy Wales. I'm all ready and done. The lounge no longer looks like a saw-mill and all the veg. is ready for tomorrow. Have transferred all the stuff from the freezer to the fridge to start defrosting and that's me done for the day. Have a good day you all and don't work too hard. xx


Enjoy your day now you have done all the hard work


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy birthday to my saxy and my stephen. Hope you have a great day. Ive packed up my case and I'm sure Im ready for the off. I hope to get on line tonight but seemingly we have a comedy film to watch, lives are planned. I just like being flo. Have agreat day.


Have a wonderful time

And please pass on birthday wishes to your ds


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy happy birthday Janet

Enjoy your day, don't do anything chrismassy ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas


OR: Merry Christmas
The weather outside is frightful, but the wine is so delightful.
Let it flo, let it flo, let it flo.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> OR: Merry Christmas
> The weather outside is frightful, but the wine is so delightful.
> Let it flo, let it flo, let it flo.


With you on that one. Cheers ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????⛄☃⛄????????⛄☃☃????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another grey and mild day in Surrey. Started turning thhe heel on sock number one last night, I'll finish doing that this evening so I can take some easy knitting with me to DDs tomorrow.
> 
> Going to cook the turkey breast today and do all the trimmings so Mr P can have his cold cuts on Boxing Day. Will cook enough veg so we can have bubble and squeak with it.
> 
> A couple of presents to wrap and then I'm done. Might take a walk down town later to get some fresh air and exercise.


You sound like me, I bought a big chicken breast joint to cook for sandwiches and with bubble and squeak on Tuesday!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> ????????????????????????❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄????????????


... And the same to you!! Xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> OR: Merry Christmas
> The weather outside is frightful, but the wine is so delightful.
> Let it flo, let it flo, let it flo.


I'll drink to that! Happy Christmas, jinx!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You sound like me, I bought a big chicken breast joint to cook for sandwiches and with bubble and squeak on Tuesday!! Xxxx


????????????????????????????⛄☃????????????????⛄????????????????????☃⛄????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, we made it here in record time as they have finally finished the by-pass they have been messing around with for a couple of years! It's cold and wet and windy here but managed a wander round the town before it got too bad! Lunch was lovely, in an Italian restaurant we go to every time we're here. Dessert was pretty good too!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How do you make yours? I prefer iced coffee.


I make my favorite coffee (I have a kuerig) then I put ice in my vitamin the coffee and sweetend condensed milk to taste and blend it up that's how I did it before but I think I will and the ice after I combine the coffee and sweetened milk! Yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone I am about to invade my on kitchen and make pancakes then I have to make pasta salad, baked beans, green bean casserole and tomorrow will make sausage balls! And ups have a couple more gifts to wrap!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Janet!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday to Stephen!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Safely back from our day out and in before dark!! 
Chris and Jeanette, I hope your DDs are over the worst with the extractions and that Christmas is not spoilt for them!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we made it here in record time as they have finally finished the by-pass they have been messing around with for a couple of years! It's cold and wet and windy here but managed a wander round the town before it got too bad! Lunch was lovely, in an Italian restaurant we go to every time we're here. Dessert was pretty good too!!


Oooohhhhh! Looks yummy xxxx


----------

